# Lost in Occupation: ScarJo ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream

























"Late Wednesday West Coast time the Associated Press broke the news. A statement released by a spokesperson for her cited  &#8220;a fundamental difference of opinion&#8221; about the issues raised by her recent decision to serve as &#8220;global brand ambassador&#8221; for SodaStream, a company that manufactures its home carbonation contraptions in an illegal settlement on the West Bank."


Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with SodaStream | Mondoweiss



This is the report from The Associated Press.

"A statement released by Johansson&#8217;s spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has &#8220;a fundamental difference of opinion&#8221; with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights."

&#8220;Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years,&#8221; the statement said. &#8220;She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam.&#8221;"

"Earlier this month, &#8220;The Avengers&#8221; and &#8220;Her&#8221; actress signed on as the first global brand ambassador of SodaStream International Ltd., and she&#8217;s set to appear in an ad for the at-home soda maker during the Super Bowl on Feb. 2."


http://www.680news.com/2014/01/29/s...own-as-oxfam-ambassador-over-sodastream-deal/


SodaStream &#8220;treats us like slaves,&#8221; says Palestinian factory worker - 

"When asked if there was discrimination between black and white Jews, M. replied, &#8220;Yes, for sure. You will not [find] white Jews wearing yarmulke [a skull cap] doing the hard work or &#8216;hand work.&#8217; The supervisors who run the factory are mainly Russian and they are managed mainly by the white Jews, and we are &#8216;Palestinians,&#8217; only workers.&#8221;"

"M. also talked of discriminatory hiring practices, explaining that &#8220;most Israelis are hired through the company directly,&#8221; while West Bank Palestinians require &#8220;a special security permit to be employed.&#8221; The settlement factory has an internal security officer who &#8220;takes care of applying for the permits from the Israeli authorities.&#8221;

See more at: http://www.bdsmovement.net/2013/sod...ian-factory-worker-10971#sthash.ccx4CGRm.dpuf

THIS news makes my day, A Person Cannot Represent Soda Stream and do work for a human rights group like Oxfam too, they are fundamentally two acts at odds with one another.

The Video below addresses THIS.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about that was unknown.

Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam

BDS Committee Wants Soda Stream Starlet Bounced

By JTA

Published January 28, 2014

"The Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movements national committee called on Oxfam to end its relationship with actress Scarlett Johansson over her role as spokesperson for Soda Stream. A statement published Tuesday on the Alternative Information Center website, called on Oxfam to immediately sever ties with Hollywood actor Scarlett Johansson over her vocal support for illegal Israeli settlements on occupied Palestinian territory.


Read more: Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam ? Forward.com






Read more: Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam ? Forward.com












Here's What Scarlett Johansson Doesn't Get About Israeli Settlements - PolicyMic




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about.
> 
> Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam
> 
> ...


Yesterday's news. Move along.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW!  That does it.  Israel is doomed.  Heh Heh.  

Seriously Sherri how is life on the funny farm?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about.
> 
> Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2014)

Scarlett is beautiful, you Sherri? They should make you wear pants on your face in public.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

You got that wrong, this news is being reported all over the Internet TODAY.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

We now have a response from Oxfam.


Oxfam accepts resignation of Scarlett Johansson 

"Oxfam has accepted Scarlett Johansson&#8217;s decision to step down after eight years as a Global Ambassador and we are grateful for her many contributions."

"While Oxfam respects the independence of our ambassadors, Ms. Johansson&#8217;s role promoting the company SodaStream is incompatible with her role as an Oxfam Global Ambassador."

Oxfam goes on to state they believes that businesses like Soda Stream that operate in settlements "further the ongoing poverty and denial of rights of the Palestinian communities that we work to support."

Oxfam further states it is "opposed to all trade from Israeli settlements, which are illegal under international law." 

Oxfam states that Ms. Johansson has worked with them since 2005 and that it was in  2007 when she became a Global Ambassador, "helping to highlight the impact of natural disasters and raise funds to save lives and fight poverty."

Oxfam accepts resignation of Scarlett Johansson | Oxfam International


What a downturn ScarJo has taken in her life?

She has come from helping to save life to benefitting from the taking of life.

We all are aware Israel has taken the lives of 1519 children in Palestine since 2000, in her Occupation in Palestine and Soda Stream operates out of an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine, in violation of international law.







SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Scarlett is beautiful, you Sherri? They should make you wear pants on your face in public.



A diaper would be more like it, considering the projectile verbal diarrhea with which the pious l'il pustule is so frequently afflicted......


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 30, 2014)

I just found out my local Best Buy has these Sodastream machines in stock. I'm going to stop and buy one when when I go out shopping this afternoon to support Scarlett Johansson. 


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 30, 2014)

I had never heard of her before now, but well done Scarlett for sticking to your principles.  
You have no business dealing with Oxfam because of their stance on Israel.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdH_7GjW40]SodaStream: Building Bridges - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2014)

In two days, Soda Stream has received way more publicity than the Super Bowl could ever have provided.
I expect more Israeli companies to take advantage of this strategy.
Imagine that...commercial featuring a hot Jewish actress with D cups being rejected due to a boycott; it's a Pot O' Gold!


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2014)

LOL I love it !!!

Thanks for the news Sherri !!


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 30, 2014)

I've actually heard some pretty god things about this company's ethics. I'm all for a two state solution someday, but I think this particular subject is petty and not helpful if the end game is really justice for Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 30, 2014)

toastman said:


> LOL I love it !!!
> 
> Thanks for the news Sherri !!



Sherri's boobed again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 30, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love it !!!
> ...



And "she" keeps lurking the thread, hoping and praying someone agrees with her. 


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 30, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Lol, I know.  I guess more people are for Scarlett than Sherri.  Not surprising really.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2014)

Sherri is so ugly she has to Trick or Treat over the phone.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is so ugly she has to Trick or Treat over the phone.





I owe you a rep when I can.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

SC remains lost.

Lost in the Occupation with ScarJo.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love it !!!
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SC remains lost.
> 
> Lost in the Occupation with ScarJo.
> 
> ...





 Hey sharia have you seen the latest figures for sodastream, they cant keep up with the sales so have taken on more muslim workers. As for Oxfam they are crying in their beer mugs because so many volunteers have handed in their notice and told them they cant work for an ANTI SEMITIC organisation anymore.

 A lose lose situation for the BDS movement


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2014)

Scarlett Johannsen is a lovely woman with good morals, stop hatin.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2014)

Sherri is so ugly as soon as she walks into a restaurant they fail the health inspection.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is so ugly she has to Trick or Treat over the phone.



Her parents had to tie a pork chop around her neck to get the dog to play with her.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

SC still lost in Occupation with ScarJo, the Apartheid Queen.



Sweet_Caroline said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love it !!!
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2014)

Apartheid Queen LOL !!!!

If SJ was a pro - Palestinian, Sherri would be comparing her to Jesus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

ScarJo certainly is a joke.. 



toastman said:


> Apartheid Queen LOL !!!!
> 
> If SJ was a pro - Palestinian, Sherri would be comparing her to Jesus


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2014)

It's obvious you're only saying that because she doesn't have the same views that you do concerning the fake Palestinians. 
But at the end of the day Sherri, it doesn't really matter what you say because, you have no credibility


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2014)

It's obvious you're only saying that because she doesn't have the same views that you do concerning the fake Palestinians. 
But at the end of the day Sherri, it doesn't really matter what you say because, you have no credibility


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

OXFAMS LOSS IS PALESTINES GAIN

"Despite OXFAMS*waivering and wishy washy positions*on the matter  this latest move adds*legitimacy*to the entire BDS*Movement."

"Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank."


OXFAM?S LOSS IS PALESTINE?S GAIN | Desertpeace




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Repeating yourself does not give your comments the credibility they lack.

I just love seeing the ugliness exposed in Zionists like ScarJo and the ugliness of Zionism exposed, as the land thefts and atrocities of the Occupation are once more in the spotlight. 



toastman said:


> It's obvious you're only saying that because she doesn't have the same views that you do concerning the fake Palestinians.
> But at the end of the day Sherri, it doesn't really matter what you say because, you have no credibility


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palestinians who don't like it can quit and try to find work elsewhere......or they can be glad they have a decent job.
If they don't have the education and skills for management, how can they complain about some else that does have the skills?

If the factor were to shut down they would have nothing.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 30, 2014)

How about the  land thefts and atrocities like ethnic cleansing which have been committed by the Arab League nations - don't you love seeing those exposed too?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Repeating yourself does not give your comments the credibility they lack.



Absolutely, l'il sherriKKK...  You might want to keep that in mind your own self - especially the next time you go on one of your rants : ))


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Repeating yourself does not give your comments the credibility they lack.
> 
> I just love seeing the ugliness exposed in Zionists like ScarJo and the ugliness of Zionism exposed, as the land thefts and atrocities of the Occupation are once more in the spotlight.
> 
> ...



Everyone else here says the exact same thing about you Sherri. You can say what you want, but like I said, at the end of the day, you are wasting your time because you have zero credibility. 
Maybe if you weren't so full of hate, maybe if you weren't such a liar, maybe if you weren't an anti - Semite, maybe if you didn't make up things about Israel, you would have some credibility.
But that's not the case. Posters who never post in the ME section have come here to tell you what a demented nutcase you are. 

I can only laugh at the fact that you think you have any credibility however, it's hilarious !!!! LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Assessing Scarlett Johansson: Lost in Boobland


Scarlett Johansson Career Assessment: Lost in Boobland




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating yourself does not give your comments the credibility they lack.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

No one but the baby killing Zionists have carried out an over 45 year Occupation in the Middle East, in Palestine.  

THAT dubious honor belongs only to the Zionist State. 




MHunterB said:


> How about the  land thefts and atrocities like ethnic cleansing which have been committed by the Arab League nations - don't you love seeing those exposed too?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 30, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love it !!!
> ...



She's such an idot



> The sad situation here is that *SodaStream employs "500 West Bank Palestinians, 400 Arab Israelis, and 200 Israeli Jews..." in their plant in the West Bank alone. [3] The company has gone out of its way to provide the best possible work environment for all workers, even creating a mosque and a synagogue at the factory. Arabs and Jews work together, enjoying the same wages and insurance benefits*.




SodaStream Being Boycotted - What Say You? : Freedom Outpost


----------



## hjmick (Jan 30, 2014)

Good for Scarlett. May have to buy one of those Soda Stream things...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Assessing Scarlett Johansson: Lost in Boobland
> 
> 
> Scarlett Johansson Career Assessment: Lost in Boobland
> ...




Date of Assessment: December 21, 2011
???????


----------



## hjmick (Jan 30, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Assessing Scarlett Johansson: Lost in Boobland
> ...




Yeah, she has been suffering... Has she had any work lately...?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 30, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Good for Scarlett. May have to buy one of those Soda Stream things...



I don't drink soda, but decades ago we used to have a similar product for entertaining, so we did not have to have or waste bottles of different sodas.
It saves space and if the prices are right, it should save money.  Soda companies keep having sales so it might at the right time be cheaper to buy the bottles.
It depends on where you are when you shop.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Look at the progression.

December 2011 Lost In Boobland

January 2014 Lost in Occupation

God only knows where ScarJo will be in two more years. 

But Palestinians and BDS thank her for all she has done for BDS.

Viva Palestina!



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Assessing Scarlett Johansson: Lost in Boobland
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

THEN:
The blacks are immeasurably better off here than in Africa, morally, physically, and socially ~ Robert E. Lee, 1856

South Africa has achieved for its nonwhite people the best education and the highest standard of living among all the blacks of Africa ~ James Kilpatrick, 1971

NOW:
Of those 300 million Arabs, less than one-half of one-percent are truly free, and theyre all citizens of Israel! ~ Benjamin Netanyahu, May 2011

SodaStream is  building a bridge to peace between Israel and Palestine, supporting neighbors working alongside each other, receiving equal pay, equal benefits and equal rights ~ Scarlett Johansson, January 2014

Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with SodaStream (Updated) | Mondoweiss





MHunterB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett is beautiful, you Sherri? They should make you wear pants on your face in public.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> OXFAMS LOSS IS PALESTINES GAIN
> 
> "Despite OXFAMS*waivering and wishy washy positions*on the matter  this latest move adds*legitimacy*to the entire BDS*Movement."
> 
> ...


Is Oxfam mimicking defeated Ayrab armies and holding victory parades and press conferences?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

What are you babbling about?

Oxfam really has done very little in this story, they had an ambassador they believed cared about suffering of people in humanitarian crisis and tragedies and poverty in the world , but they learned ScarJo cared more about promoting unlawful businesses in illegal settlements in Occupied Palestine. She showed them by her acts she rejected their values.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > OXFAM&#8217;S LOSS IS PALESTINE&#8217;S GAIN
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> Oxfam really has done very little in this story, they had an ambassador they believed cared about suffering of people in humanitarian crisis and tragedies and poverty in the world , but they learned ScarJo cared more about promoting unlawful businesses in illegal settlements in Occupied Palestine. She showed them by her acts she rejected their values.
> 
> ...


Their values are anti-Semitism and sticking their snouts in other peoples business. Oxfam does a 99% good deed by feeding the hungry and helping the needy around the world. They should stick with charity and mind their own business.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Oxfam did not start this controversy. Scarlett started it when she chose to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream. She had to know her actions raised a conflict. The fact is they had terminated prior spokespersons for similar acts, the worst you can say about Oxfam here is they sat on it, they should have acted and terminated her days ago. 

There is another article reported on Mondoweiss that claims there was some internal dissension inside Oxfam between Oxfam Intl and Oxfam US that was holding them up in taking action.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

This has not a thing in this world to do with Anti Semitism.

The problem is Soda Stream operates unlawfully in an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What are you babbling about?
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oxfam did not start this controversy. Scarlett started it when she chose to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream. She had to know her actions raised a conflict. The fact is they had terminated prior spokespersons for similar acts, the worst you can say about Oxfam here is they sat on it, they should have acted and terminated her days ago.
> 
> There is another article reported on Mondoweiss that claims there was some internal dissension inside Oxfam between Oxfam Intl and Oxfam US that was holding them up in taking action.


Oxfam US told the Oxfam Intl not to back the BDS movement because it was anti-Semitic, jerk.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2014)

I always liked Scarlett Johansson.  Now I'm in love with her, not only is she talented and beautiful, but she's smart and a woman of character!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This has not a thing in this world to do with Anti Semitism.
> 
> The problem is Soda Stream operates unlawfully in an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> ...


OOOooops!  Another BDS failure...I mean success!  Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

No, they didnt. And everyone in BDS knew she was going to have to leave Oxfam, many thought they were waiting until after the Super Bowl. 

The fact further is Oxfam has never officially supported BDS, they do object to the settlements because they are unlawful but they never have came out publicly in support of BDS. 



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Oxfam did not start this controversy. Scarlett started it when she chose to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream. She had to know her actions raised a conflict. The fact is they had terminated prior spokespersons for similar acts, the worst you can say about Oxfam here is they sat on it, they should have acted and terminated her days ago.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Jan 30, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Oxfam did not start this controversy. Scarlett started it when she chose to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream. She had to know her actions raised a conflict. The fact is they had terminated prior spokespersons for similar acts, the worst you can say about Oxfam here is they sat on it, they should have acted and terminated her days ago.
> ...



I think before Mrs. Sherri continues blabbering on and on about SodaStream, she should contact the Arab workers at SodaStream and ask them why they back Scarlett.  She might get an earful.

Palestinian workers back Scarlett Johansson's opposition to SodaStream boycott - Anti-Israelism, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS) - SPME Scholars for Peace in the Middle East


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, they didnt. And everyone in BDS knew she was going to have to leave Oxfam, many thought they were waiting until after the Super Bowl.
> 
> The fact further is Oxfam has never officially supported BDS, they do object to the settlements because they are unlawful but they never have came out publicly in support of BDS.
> 
> ...


Then I suggest you read your own links before you run your big trap.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 30, 2014)

Is Scarlett Johansson Wrong to Dump Oxfam? Ask SodaStream's Palestinian Workers
2 hours 35 min ago

While the likes of MSNBC's Chris Hayes are criticising actress Scarlett Johansson's decision to stand by SodaStream and Israel and ditch the politicking Oxfam, there is another group of people whose opinions on this issue should be heard: the Palestinians employed by SodaStream in the West Bank.

Earlier this month, Johansson and Oxfam came to blows over the actress's appearance for and endorsement of SodaStream, a company which has factories in the Israeli-occupied West Bank.

And while there are of course many Palestinians not employed by the company who oppose the West Bank factories, the resounding consensus from employees and their dependents seems to be one of excitement and gratitude towards the Israeli-owned firm. Over 500 Palestinians are able to earn three times as much as the average Palestinian worker&#8212;and even more than Israel's own minimum wage. 

One worker told NPR: "It's an excellent place to work. It provides a good salary and they treat us very well. At SodaStream, they do not discriminate between Arabs, Jews, or any ethnic group."

But there are those for whom the status quo and the "pro-Palestinian" lobbying that goes along with it is more important than Palestinian jobs and economic liberties. 

MSNBC's Chris Hayes, while not the worst of all culprits, illustrates how ignorant yet politically exigent statements contribute very little to a solution in the region. Earlier Thursday he stated, "Well I'm sure the Hollywood actress getting paid $ for sponsorship and not the NGO that feeds people is right about this particular policy."

One wonders if the liberal media darling getting paid $ for pushing a particular narrative and not the Palestinian worker is right.

Another Palestinian told CSMonitor what he thought of Oxfam and many other organisations' boycotts of Israel and Israeli companies operating in the West Bank: "Before boycotting, they should think of the workers who are going to suffer." The man previously is said to have earned 20 shekels ($6) a day plucking and cleaning chickens but now he makes nearly 10 times that at SodaStream, which also provides transportation, breakfast, and lunch.

One of his fellow Palestinians remarked: "I would love to work for SodaStream. They&#8217;re quite privileged. People look up to them. It&#8217;s not the people who want to boycott, it&#8217;s the officials.&#8221;

So why does the so-called "pro-Palestinian" (read: anti-Israel) lobby fail to concern themselves with the welfare and rights of ordinary Palestinians? 

One Palestinian man claims it is because "When they [Israelis] provide work for the Palestinians, it's a way of beautifying the image of the occupation," whereas the SodaStream CEO says that while he isn't in favour of the settlements in the West Bank, he doesn't "want to send 5,000 people into hunger because some activist group thinks that's going to promote peace."

......................................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

There is an article in the OP that rebuts the claims SODA Stream is a good place to work and it's based on interviews with employees. 

And who really cares what some workers say, the fact is the factory is built on land stolen from Palestinians and the presence of the factory and all the over 600000 illegal settlers in the OPT is a war crime and a violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Stop lying.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No, they didnt. And everyone in BDS knew she was going to have to leave Oxfam, many thought they were waiting until after the Super Bowl.
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is an article in the OP that rebuts the claims SODA Stream is a good place to work and it's based on interviews with employees.
> 
> And *who really cares what some workers say*, the fact is the factory is built on land stolen from Palestinians and the presence of the factory and all the over 600000 illegal settlers in the OPT is a war crime and a violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention.


Shouldn't those workers *as Palestinians* get to be heard?   Or is the pseudo-pacifist 'humanitarian'  only interested in the views of Palestinians who say what *it* thinks they should be saying?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the underlying conflict raised by ScarJo being a spokesperson for Oxfam and Soda Stream:


Scarlett Johansson not only abandons Oxfam but throws it under the bus

Scarlett Johansson not only abandons Oxfam but throws it under the bus | Mondoweiss


"The issue was not about BDS, but about the contradiction in being the ambassador for one organization that opposes illegal settlements (Oxfam), while being the ambassador for another organization that is based in and profits from an illegal settlement (Soda Stream)"

When Oxfam did not immediately act to remove her as Spokesman, ScarJo tried to make the dispute something it was not, into this:

"So Johansson changes the subject, from one in which she occupied both sides of opposing interestsperhaps inadvertently at first, but unwilling to budgeto one in which Oxfam was making unreasonable demands of her."

She tried to make the issue about BDS.

And this article points out that while there is nothing inherently wrong with BDS,, the organization Oxfam has never taken a position on the issue.

"Unfortunately Oxfam made itself open to being exploited by its former global ambassador. Early in the scandal, Oxfam refused to take a strong public stance. Instead, it expressed both its opposition to all trade from Israeli settlements and its respect for the independence of our ambassadors, adding that it was engaged in a dialogue on these important issues with Johansson."

And here is a part of what seemed to have been going on inside Oxfam:

"Ali Abunimah in the Electronic Intifada reported that there was an internal revolt at Oxfam over Johansson, with its American branch being the holdout to a resolution due to fundraising fears."

The story has nothing to do with Oxfam US considering BDS to be Anti Semitic, and as it, BDS,  has only to do with boycotting unlawful practices of Israel, of course BDS has not a thing in this word to do with Anti Semitism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Why?

What do they have to do with the issues here?




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is an article in the OP that rebuts the claims SODA Stream is a good place to work and it's based on interviews with employees.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why?
> 
> What do they have to do with the issues here?
> 
> ...


*Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

"The issue was not about BDS, but about the contradiction in being the ambassador for one organization that opposes illegal settlements (Oxfam), while being the ambassador for another organization that is based in and profits from an illegal settlement (SodaStream)"

Scarlett Johansson not only abandons Oxfam but throws it under the bus | Mondoweiss

Soda Stream has its primary factory in an illegal settlement, in the OPT, it does not matter what the workers think about working in the illegal settlement, it remains an illegal settlement and the business is unlawfully present there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

This is text from The International Court of Justice opinion on the Wall:

"The Council reaffirmed its position in resolutions 452 (1979) of 20 July 1979 and 465 (1980) of 1 March 1980. Indeed, in the latter case it described "Israel's policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in [the occupied] territories" as a "flagrant violation" of the Fourth Geneva Convention. 

The Court concludes that the Israeli settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (including East Jerusalem) have been established in breach of international law."


Study Guide: Settlements are illegal


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The issue was not about BDS, but about the contradiction in being the ambassador for one organization that opposes illegal settlements (Oxfam), while being the ambassador for another organization that is based in and profits from an illegal settlement (SodaStream)"
> 
> Scarlett Johansson not only abandons Oxfam but throws it under the bus | Mondoweiss
> 
> Soda Stream has its primary factory in an illegal settlement, in the OPT, it does not matter what the workers think about working in the illegal settlement, it remains an illegal settlement and the business is unlawfully present there.


Having that victory parade for Oxfam after they got their nose busted? Too late.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Boycott Victory: Oxfam Drops Scarlett Johansson as Global Ambassador Over SodaStream TiesSalem-News.com

Following in the tradition of 18th century Rabbi Levi Yitzhak of Berdichev, who said, &#8220;This matzah is treif [not Kosher]. It is not kosher because it was produced through oshek, oppression of the workers and exploitation.&#8221;


Jewish Voice for Peace


(OAKLAND) - In the last week, we&#8217;ve seen unprecedented media attention on SodaStream, the company that produces water carbonating devices in an Israeli settlement in the West Bank. The New York Times, the LA Times, the Financial Times, Time Magazine, The Guardian, ABC News, Vogue, and Entertainment Weekly are a few of the media outlets making mention of the fact that Israeli settlements are illegal under international law.All of this coverage has been prompted by Oxfam&#8217;s Ambassador Scarlett Johansson&#8217;s agreement to endorse SodaStream and film an ad to be aired during the SuperBowl this Sunday."

"Until today, Johansson also served as a global ambassador for the humanitarian organization Oxfam.**But thanks to pressure from all of you, Oxfam stuck to their policy of opposing Israeli settlements, and Johansson stepped down, choosing profit from occupation over humanitarianism.
As JVP Executive Director said in her statement today, "That the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement was able to force this decision in a matter of weeks is proof of the growing power of BDS worldwide."

Boycott Victory: Oxfam Drops Scarlett Johansson as Global Ambassador Over SodaStream Ties - Salem-News.Com


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Boycott Victory: Oxfam Drops Scarlett Johansson as Global Ambassador Over SodaStream TiesSalem-News.com
> 
> Following in the tradition of 18th century Rabbi Levi Yitzhak of Berdichev, who said, &#8220;This matzah is treif [not Kosher]. It is not kosher because it was produced through oshek, oppression of the workers and exploitation.&#8221;
> 
> ...


Anyone who believes this farce would also buy the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

BDS victories are measured by how these controversies lead to MSM coverage of the illegal Israeli settlements and other violations of international law Israel is carrying out in Palestine in her Occupation of Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS victories are measured by how these controversies lead to MSM coverage of the illegal Israeli settlements and other violations of international law Israel is carrying out in Palestine in her Occupation of Palestine.


Riiiiiight!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

Injustices like Occupations and Apartheid always have an end, and it often does not end well for the Occupier and the Apartheid Regime. 

South Africa is the writing on the wall for Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

The underlying theme is all these anti Israel movements always blow up in their faces.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Jihad Sherri: 





> Scarlett Johansson not only abandons Oxfam but throws it under the bus


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS victories are measured by how these controversies lead to MSM coverage of the illegal Israeli settlements and other violations of international law Israel is carrying out in Palestine in her Occupation of Palestine.


Sherri is still trying to define what a BDS victory is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch ""Roadmap to Apartheid" Q and A" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Not only is this woman beautiful, not only does she have a beautiful body, but most important thing about her is that she has her head and heart in the right place.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

I never saw a thing uglier in my life.

All I see when I look at her is all of the faces of the 1519  children dead because of the Occupation she benefits from .

Babies burnt to death with white phosphorous, I see in her their burning flesh. 

To think, a person deliberately chooses to profit from Occupations and all its abuses , like murdered children.

Disgusting filth.

THANK God Oxfam is rid of IT.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, you think she's ugly and your Hamas animals are pretty? Have you considered having a LOBOTOMY?

This is one extremely beautiful and highly intelligent woman:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Keep on posting the ugly things photos.

Tomorrow, she will.be nothing to noone. 

She has already exposed the ugliness in her heart and in her soul to the whole world.

What gain to any of us is even the whole world, if we lose our souls in pursuit of it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch "Rain of Fire: Israel's Unlawful Use of White Phosphorous in Gaza" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

She has stood up to IslamoNazi bullies.  God Bless her.  There will be many more like her.  

Like I said before.  BDS is over in America.  The tide has turned, legislation is being passed, schools are closing their doors to them, and now celebrities are following.  

When in hole, stop digging.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

jJihad Sherri, do you think people are going to listen to an ugly IslamoNazi worshipping witch like you, or HER:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes

"Israel's repeated firing of white phosphorus shells over densely populated areas of Gaza during its recent military campaign was indiscriminate and is evidence of war crimes, Human Rights Watch said in a report released today."

This  HRW 71 page report, entitled "Rain of Fire: Israel's Unlawful Use of White Phosphorus in Gaza," provides witness accounts of the devastating effects that white phosphorus munitions had on civilians and civilian property in Gaza. 

"Human Rights Watch researchers in Gaza immediately after hostilities ended found spent shells, canister liners, and dozens of burnt felt wedges containing white phosphorus on city streets, apartment roofs, residential courtyards, and at a United Nations school. The report also presents ballistics evidence, photographs, and satellite imagery, as well as documents from the Israeli military and government."

Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes | Human Rights Watch


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

ScarJo is spokesperson for a settler company that benefits from this. 

Watch "Nowhere to Run: Israel Fires 500 Strikes in Gaza, Civilian Toll Grows in Humanitarian Crisis" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch "Breaking Truce, Israeli Strikes Kill Hamas Military Chief, Palestinian Civilians in Gaza" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

These videos I posted all show Israel unlawfully attacking and killing civilians in her Occupation of Palestine. 

ScarJo represents a company benefiting from the Occupation, a company with a factory sitting on land stolen from Palestinians in Occupied Palestine , an Occupation that carried all of these crimes against humanity out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Scar Jo sacrificed her role as spokesperson of an agency saving lives (Oxfam) to speak for a company who thrives off taking life, like the lives of little  children.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you ever post without fucking lying? 

Here are some facts for you, even if they won't change your dead brain's concept of truth.

The assholes of BDS actually lost a court case over the asswipe pictures you just posted, in the anti Israeli country of France. (I wonder why you never posted about that little event.)

French court rules boycott group cease denigrating campaign against SodaStream - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz

That "slave" factory in the West Bank employs Palestinians at the exact same wages they pay Israelis. This is a big plus to the economy in the area, and helps make the case for cooperation and trade. But you, because you are a hateful robe wearing, cross burning, bigot, want to lie about the facts.

Fuck off asshole.

I might buy a Soda Stream just to piss you off, and rave about it on this forum as much as possible. Imagine, environmentally safe sodas that are less expensive and piss off bigots, how can you not love that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"Thanks to the stardom of Scarlett Johansson*the BDS battle has made its way into the mainstream."

PJ Lifestyle » Boycott, Divestment & ScarJo: Pop Culture Questions #BDS


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone that wants the real facts, read this.

Scarlett Johansson resigns Oxfam | BDS | SodaStream

SodaStream wins French court case against boycott group

By the way, @SherriMunnerlyn, AKA KKKCrossBurner, why haven't you said anything about the way Palestinians are being treated in Syria at the Yarmouk camp? Would that destroy your lies about the harmony of Arabs and their support of the poor refugees who were kicked out of their homeland?

U.N. gets food aid to Palestinian refugees dying of starvation at Yarmouk camp in Syria capital - CBS News


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about that was unknown.
> 
> Dump Scarlett Johansson, Boycott Israel Leaders Tell Oxfam
> 
> ...



She dumped them lying racist scum.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

The truth about Soda Stream is that they Exploit their workers.

And let us not forget their factory was built on land stolen from Palestinians and their factory is in the Occupied Territories in violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention that prohibits occupiers from moving their population onto occupied lands. 

Israel has over 600,000 illegal settlers now squatting illegally on land in the Occupied Palestinian Territories of East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza, and that includes businesses squatting unlawfully on stolen Palestinian lands, like Soda Stream. 

"As if this weren&#8217;t enough,*Whoprofits.org, a project that researches and exposes &#8220;the commercial involvement of Israeli and international companies&#8221; in the occupation, investigated the company. On top of the property tax breaks, they*report*that SodaStream exploits its workers, and has been found to fraudulently use a &#8220;Made in Israel&#8221; label on its products."


Scarlett Johansson: 'No Guilt' About SodaStream ? Forward Thinking ? Forward.com


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 31, 2014)

What Targeting SodaStream Reveals About the BDS Movement | Abraham H. Foxman


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

They were about to dump her.

But how wonderful it is Oxfam is rid of IT.




Quantum Windbag said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us following BDS have known from the announcement she was going to be a spokesperson for Soda Stream that Oxfam was going to somehow be rid of Scarlett Johansson, it was just a matter of how it was going to formally come about that was unknown.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"In the Behind the Scenes video for the new Super Bowl ad, Johansson announces that her favorite thing about SodaStream is that I dont feel guilty when I enjoy beverages at home. While its true that SodaStream has some terrific guilt-easing benefits  its reusable, pays for itself, and tastes great  it also has a pile of guilt-inducing disadvantages worth considering. And with theNew York Times*comparing*Johanssons new role at SodaStream to those of Jennifer Aniston-Smartwater and George Clooney-Nespresso  in other words, Johansson will soon*becomeSodaStream  there is all the more reason for Johansson to do some serious research into what shes advertising. For one who is already so politically active  not only on a national level, but alsointernationally*(Johansson is also the global ambassador for Oxfam)  this seems like a poor choice."

Scarlett Johansson: 'No Guilt' About SodaStream ? Forward Thinking ? Forward.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

The Real Reason SodaStream Stock Crashed. Should Investors Run Away?

By*Blake Bos*|*More Articles*
January 19, 2014*|*Comments (5)

Shares of*SodaStream*(NASDAQ:*SODA**) are now down around 50% from their 52-week high, after the company issued updated guidance that sent shares down more than 20% in one day. So for old and new investors alike, both are sitting on large losses when the overall market is up. These large losses can often lead to emotional decisions and make for some*disastrous investing results. So why have shares suddenly fallen off a cliff, and will they ever climb back to previous highs?**

The Real Reason SodaStream Stock Crashed. Should Investors Run Away? (SODA)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They were about to dump her.
> 
> But how wonderful it is Oxfam is rid of IT.



They were going to dump a high profile Hollywood actress that worked for them for free and helped to raise  millions of dollars? 

Even rdean isn't stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

They had already previously fired another spokesperson for Soda Stream in Europe.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson &#8216;on wrong side of history&#8217; for backing SodaStream, says Palestinian movement


The Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement yesterday welcomed the end of Johansson&#8217;s work with Oxfam.

&#8220;Scarlett Johansson has abandoned her reputation as a progressive celebrity in exchange for the cheque that accompanies becoming the new face of Israeli apartheid,&#8221; said BDS spokesman Rafeef Ziadah.

&#8220;Just like the few artists who played Sun City during South African apartheid, Johansson will be remembered for having stood on the wrong side of history.


Scarlett Johansson &#x2018;on wrong side of history&#x2019;, says Palestinian movement | The National


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They had already previously fired another spokesperson for Soda Stream in Europe.



Was that other spokesperson Scarlett Johansson?

Didn't think so.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo328Gbastc#t=142[/ame]

Its in this video, addressed in this video, that is also in the OP.

Paola  Maugeri was a Soda Stream spokeperson in Europe removed as spokesperson by Oxfam because of her association with Soda Stream.

Kristen Davis was a spokesperson for Ahava, another Israeli settlement based company, and because of that association she was removed as a a spokesperson for Oxfam, as well. 





Quantum Windbag said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > They had already previously fired another spokesperson for Soda Stream in Europe.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

aw poor Jihad Sherri, making an enemy a minute!  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

dejavu!

Oxfam Italy cuts ties with Paola Maugeri over involvement with Sodastream 

October 26, 2012






"Maugeri&#8217;s role as Sodastream &#8220;PR Ambassador &#8221;at odds with Oxfam position on Israeli settlements. The campaign targeting Sodastream marketing initiatives continues to achieve results. Sodastream, a private Israeli company producing home carbonation systems, is object of international boycott campaigns highlighting the company&#8217;s illegal activities: the main production facilities are located in the Israeli settlement of Mishor Adumim, built illegally in the occupied Palestinian territories in violation of international law and human rights."

"In response to a letter from the Italian Stop Sodastream Campaign,[2] Oxfam Italy cut ties with Paola Maugeri, "PR Ambassador" for Sodastream Italy. Oxfam Italy had previously engaged Maugeri in their fundraising campaign &#8220;A future without hunger.&#8221; The promotional video featuring Paola Maugeri, a well-known radio personality and author of the book "My Life at zero impact," was immediately removed by Oxfam Italy.[3] The NGO confirmed that they had notified Maugeri of the reasons behind their decision and are working to convince her to terminate her collaboration with Sodastream, as requested in the letter from Stop Sodastream. In their reply, Roberto Barbieri, General Director of Oxfam Italy, reiterated the organization&#8217;s position "against the trade of products from the settlements in the occupied territories, which are considered illegal under international law and one of the main obstacles to achieving a just, lasting and stable peace in the area," regarding "the sales of such products a means for legitimizing the settlements&#8217; existence."

Oxfam Italy cuts ties with Paola Maugeri over involvement with Sodastream - BDS Italia. Boicotta Israele!



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"The Stop Sodastream campaign is committed to exposing the truth about Sodastream and promoting the boycott of Sodastream products (La campagna - BDS Italia. Boicotta Israele!). The campaign has achieved significant results. Stock analysts have attributed the recent 10% drop in Sodastream share price to the boycott campaigns as well as initiatives such as the proposal of the Foreign Affairs Committee of the Irish Parliament to prohibit the sales of products from Israeli settlements. This price drop highlights concerns of possible additional measures at European level against settlement products (http://seekingalpha.com/article/910411-latest-on-sodastream)."


Oxfam Italy cuts ties with Paola Maugeri over involvement with Sodastream - BDS Italia. Boicotta Israele!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

When we look at these past two instances where Oxfam terminated working relationships with spokespersons who became spokespersons for companies with factories in illegal settlements, it becomes obvious that there was no way Oxfam was going to have Scarlett Johanssen do anymore work for them as long as you continued her association with SodaStream. 

In ScarJos actions, we see she chose SodaStream over Oxfam. 

If she had not resigned from Oxfam, they would have terminated their relationship with her.


Oxfam Suspends Ahava Spokeswoman Kristin Davis From All Publicity Work | Common Dreams

Oxfam Suspends Ahava Spokeswoman Kristin Davis From All Publicity Work Just one month after CODEPINK launches "Stolen Beauty" boycott campaign of Ahava cosmetics







"Sex & The City" star Kristin Davis, well known for her work as a goodwill ambassador of international human rights organization Oxfam and for her lucrative spokesperson job for Israeli cosmetics company Ahava Dead Sea Laboratories, has been suspended from all publicity work by Oxfam for the duration of her contract with Ahava. Page Six of the New York Post reported the suspension today (read it here)."

"Last month, the women's peace group CODEPINK launched a boycott campaign of the cosmetics company, "Stolen Beauty" (CODEPINK*:*AHAVA: Stolen Beauty), bringing to light Ahava's illegal business practices. Ahava manufactures its products at a Jewish settlement in a plant near the shores of the Dead Sea in Occupied Palestine. The settlement itself is illegal according to international law, as are all the settlements in the Occupied West Bank. According to the 4th Geneva Convention, it is illegal for an occupying power to exploit for profit the natural resources of an occupied territory. Ahava harvests mud and minerals from the shores of the Dead Sea in Occupied Palestine, and this exploitation is illegal. Ahava also labels its products, which are made in Occupied Palestine, as &#8220;products of Israel,&#8221; which is another breach of international law. Ironically, Oxfam has been a global leader in the fight to expose those illegal practices, while its ambassador actively promotes them."


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Oxfam has its own reputation to maintain, spokespersons/ambassadors who sell their souls for dollars have to go.











She ultimately chose Oxfam over continuing work for settlement company Ahava.








New York Post:

"But Omar Barghouti, leader of a Palestinian activist organization, said Johansson &#8220;reminds us of the few unprincipled artists who, during the struggle against South African apartheid, sold their souls and stood on the wrong side of history.&#8221;


ScarJo quits Oxfam over Israel critics | New York Post


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Jihad Sherri: 





> Oxfam blah blah blah...blu blu blu..hate hate hate...


----------



## Politico (Jan 31, 2014)

Good for her?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> ...



Exactly.  As I posted in the video above they are earning three times the average salary.  They are very happy to work there too.  I bet Sherri didn't expect the thread to go like this.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put your teeth in Sherri, you will make more sense.  

Actually on the other hand you probably won't.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"While Oxfam respects the independence of our ambassadors, Ms Johansson's role promoting the company SodaStream is incompatible with her role as an Oxfam Global Ambassador," the charity said in a statement Thursday."

Scarlett Johansson quits Oxfam over settlement row | Maan News Agency






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "While Oxfam respects the independence of our ambassadors, Ms Johansson's role promoting the company SodaStream is incompatible with her role as an Oxfam Global Ambassador," the charity said in a statement Thursday."
> 
> Scarlett Johansson quits Oxfam over settlement row | Maan News Agency
> 
> ...



So?

Are you trying to keep this dead thread alive by posting the news yet again?

This issue has done more for Sodastream sales and good luck to them.

In case people didn't see my video, here it is again, how Sodastream treat their workers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdH_7GjW40]SodaStream: Building Bridges - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

&#8220;Before boycotting, they should think of the workers who are going to suffer,&#8221; says a young man shivering in the pre-dawn darkness in Azzariah, a West Bank town cut off from work opportunities in Jerusalem by the concrete Israeli separation wall. Previously, he earned 20 shekels ($6) a day plucking and cleaning chickens; now he makes nearly 10 times that at SodaStream, which also provides transportation, breakfast, and lunch.

As a few dozen men in hoodies and work coats trickle out of the alleys to the makeshift bus stop where they wait for their ride to the factory, another adds, &#8220;If SodaStream closes, we would be sitting in the streets doing nothing.&#8221;

Palestinian workers back Scarlett Johansson's opposition to SodaStream boycott (+video) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

People of conscience shall.always be responding to the lies and distortions of truth of Zionists.

The issue is not how owners of a factory built unlawfully on land stolen from Palestinians in an illegal settlement in the West Bank treat their workers. 

Nor is the issue your  photos of yourself you like to share with us. 

The issue is people with ethics do not act as spokespersons for companies operating unlawfully in the fashion Soda Stream does, and being a spokesperson for a war criminal like Soda Stream is incompatible with being a spokesperson for  a humanitarian organization like Oxfam.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "While Oxfam respects the independence of our ambassadors, Ms Johansson's role promoting the company SodaStream is incompatible with her role as an Oxfam Global Ambassador," the charity said in a statement Thursday."
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"According to the Israeli human rights group BTselem, the land on which the settlement and its industrial zone, including SodaStream, now sit was taken from the Palestinian towns Abu Dis, al-Izariyyeh, al-Issawiyyeh, a-Tur and Anata. Other expropriated lands are areas in which the Jahalin and Sawahareh Bedouin tribes lived before Israel evicted them."

SodaStream Controversy Fueled by Lies and Distortions ? and Israel's Occupation ? Forward.com

This is more confirmation of the truth of statements in the videos I posted in this OP.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Where is the lies and distortion of the truth?  Sometimes (well all of the time) I truly believe you wouldn't know the truth if it were in front of your nose.  You know the land was not stolen and that has been explained to you numerous times before.  Just because you don't want it to be so, doesn't mean it isn't so.  

And the photos of myself?  I haven't shown you any photos of myself but if you want to go bogeyed over beautiful women whilst typing one handed on here Sherri, go ahead, but remember to wipe the keyboard after for shift numbers two and three. 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> People of conscience shall.always be responding to the lies and distortions of truth of Zionists.
> 
> The issue is not how owners of a factory built unlawfully on land stolen from Palestinians in an illegal settlement in the West Bank treat their workers.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

The underlying issue is the fact SodaStream operates a factory in the illegal Israeli settlements. 


This parting of the ways between ScarJo and Soda Stream has nothing at all to do with how workers are being treated in the factory of Soda Stream that sits on land stolen from Palestinians in an illegal settlement in the Occupied West Bank.

You are making this story into something it is not, to divert attention off the underlying problem that has led to a parting of the ways of ScarJo and Oxfam, the fact SodaStream operates a factory unlawfully in an illegal settlement in the Occupied West Bank.  




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Where is the lies and distortion of the truth?  Sometimes (well all of the time) I truly believe you wouldn't know the truth if it were in front of your nose.  You know the land was not stolen and that has been explained to you numerous times before.  Just because you don't want it to be so, doesn't mean it isn't so.
> 
> And the photos of myself?  I haven't shown you any photos of myself but if you want to go bogeyed over beautiful women whilst typing one handed on here Sherri, go ahead, but remember to wipe the keyboard after for shift numbers two and three.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

She is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *I never saw a thing uglier in my life.*
> .



Really? post up a picture of your ugly ass face and we can let the board vote who is better looking, you or Scarlett.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

They are not illegal.  Wow, you certainly have a hard time understanding basic facts.  Go tell the Palestinian workers to quit their jobs if you have such trouble coming to terms with how happy they are working for a company paying them 3 or 4 times the wages they would get working in their own locality.  They are even able to build their own houses.  You want to see them as victims but they are successes.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The underlying issue is the fact SodaStream operates a factory in the illegal Israeli settlements.
> 
> 
> This parting of the ways between ScarJo and Soda Stream has nothing at all to do with how workers are being treated in the factory of Soda Stream that sits on land stolen from Palestinians in an illegal settlement in the Occupied West Bank.
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *I never saw a thing uglier in my life.*
> ...



Sherri prefers women who look like dogs.  Islamic Sherri though prefers women like Scarlett but if Christian Sherri catches Islamic Sherri masturbating over those pictures all hell will break loose.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch "SodaStream BDS Song" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

You still  have not explained why you shared that ugly photo of yourself with us.

Noone wants to see your photos.

You are not the issue here.

Get over yourself. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *I never saw a thing uglier in my life.*
> ...



Post your picture you fucking hag.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

International legal authorities clearly say the settlements are illegal.


"120. As regards these settlements, the Court notes that Article 49, paragraph 6, of the Fourth Geneva Convention provides: "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies." That provision prohibits not only deportations or forced transfers of population such as those carried out during the Second World War, but also any measures taken by an occupying Power in order to organize or encourage transfers of parts of its own population into the occupied territory.

In this respect, the information provided to the Court shows that, since 1977, Israel has conducted a policy and developed practices involving the establishment of settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, contrary to the terms of Article 49, paragraph 6, just cited."

Study Guide: Settlements are illegal






Sweet_Caroline said:


> They are not illegal.  Wow, you certainly have a hard time understanding basic facts.  Go tell the Palestinian workers to quit their jobs if you have such trouble coming to terms with how happy they are working for a company paying them 3 or 4 times the wages they would get working in their own locality.  They are even able to build their own houses.  You want to see them as victims but they are successes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "According to the Israeli human rights group BTselem, the land on which the settlement and its industrial zone, including SodaStream, now sit was taken from the Palestinian towns Abu Dis, al-Izariyyeh, al-Issawiyyeh, a-Tur and Anata. Other expropriated lands are areas in which the Jahalin and Sawahareh Bedouin tribes lived before Israel evicted them."
> 
> SodaStream Controversy Fueled by Lies and Distortions ? and Israel's Occupation ? Forward.com
> 
> ...





 Why is it always " according to this biased group" or " this biased group said" and never the facts with verifiable links that show the truth. We only have the anti Jewish groups word that the land has been stolen from the Palestinians. What would you say if a Jew came along and produced a bill of sale and title deeds to the land dated sometime in the later years of the 19C. Would you accept that over the Palestinians rusty old mass produced key that never had a lock to fit ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

You don't have mirrors in your tent, Mamoud??



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I never saw a thing uglier in my life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Btselem is an Israeli human rights group founded by members of the Knesset. 

Btselem has a website and there is a link to an article. 

AND I post all kinds of links, just requires a poster who has a mind to go read them.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "According to the Israeli human rights group B&#8217;Tselem, the land on which the settlement and its industrial zone, including SodaStream, now sit was taken from the Palestinian towns Abu Dis, al-&#8217;Izariyyeh, al-&#8217;Issawiyyeh, a-Tur and Anata. Other expropriated lands are areas in which the Jahalin and Sawahareh Bedouin tribes lived before Israel evicted them."
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The underlying issue is the fact SodaStream operates a factory in the illegal Israeli settlements.
> 
> 
> This parting of the ways between ScarJo and Soda Stream has nothing at all to do with how workers are being treated in the factory of Soda Stream that sits on land stolen from Palestinians in an illegal settlement in the Occupied West Bank.
> ...





 Prove beyond reasonable doubt that the settlements are illegal, produce the edict from a judge dealing with International law that says that the settlements are illegal. I have already produced a link that shows a report from just such a judge and he states that the Israelis  have a better claim to the west bank than any other group. And he is hardly a Zionist as he has come down on Israel in other matters.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Israel has not transferred or deported citizen there.  They have gone there of their own accord.  Simple.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc9imoJWgPI]Israel Palestinian Conflict: The Truth About the West Bank (Shorter Version) - YouTube[/ame]



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> International legal authorities clearly say the settlements are illegal.
> 
> 
> "120. As regards these settlements, the Court notes that Article 49, paragraph 6, of the Fourth Geneva Convention provides: "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies." That provision prohibits not only deportations or forced transfers of population such as those carried out during the Second World War, but also any measures taken by an occupying Power in order to organize or encourage transfers of parts of its own population into the occupied territory.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The Stop Sodastream campaign is committed to exposing the truth about Sodastream and promoting the boycott of Sodastream products (La campagna - BDS Italia. Boicotta Israele!). The campaign has achieved significant results. Stock analysts have attributed the recent 10% drop in Sodastream share price to the boycott campaigns as well as initiatives such as the proposal of the Foreign Affairs Committee of the Irish Parliament to prohibit the sales of products from Israeli settlements. This price drop highlights concerns of possible additional measures at European level against settlement products (http://seekingalpha.com/article/910411-latest-on-sodastream)."
> 
> 
> Oxfam Italy cuts ties with Paola Maugeri over involvement with Sodastream - BDS Italia. Boicotta Israele!


I'll betcha Oxfam wouldn't have fired John Wayne or Clint Eastwood. They would have been afraid of an ass kicking.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> International legal authorities clearly say the settlements are illegal.
> 
> 
> "120. As regards these settlements, the Court notes that Article 49, paragraph 6, of the Fourth Geneva Convention provides: "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies." That provision prohibits not only deportations or forced transfers of population such as those carried out during the Second World War, but also any measures taken by an occupying Power in order to organize or encourage transfers of parts of its own population into the occupied territory.
> ...





 Then explain this


 Judge Schwebel wrote:
A state [Israel] acting in lawful exercise of its right of self-defense may seize and occupy foreign territory as long as such seizure and occupation are necessary to its self-defense.  Where the prior holder of territory had seized that territory unlawfully, the state which subsequently takes that territory in the lawful exercise of self-defense has, against that prior holder, better title.
As between Israel, acting defensively in 1948 and 1967, on the one hand, and her Arab neighbors, acting aggressively, in 1948 and 1967, on the other, *Israel has the better title in the territory of what was Palestine*, including the whole of Jerusalem, than do Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "SodaStream BDS Song" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gEmQo__aPM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Watch "Scarlett Johansson-Last Goodbye" on YouTube instead.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiDKdROuraI]Scarlett Johansson-Last Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Israel has not transferred or deported citizen there.  They have gone there of their own accord.  Simple.
> 
> Israel Palestinian Conflict: The Truth About the West Bank (Shorter Version) - YouTube
> 
> ...





 Here is an interesting link that lays bare the truth about the M.E. and the facts about the 1967 borders

http://www.mythsandfacts.org/conflict/10/resolution-242.pdf


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

At least now we have ascertained there is no occupation and settlements are not illegal. Sherri can get back to gnashing her dentures over how unfair it is that she is always wrong and Scarlett has been blessed with good looks, something Sherri lacks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


It always goes like this for her. Have you ever seen a thread where she didn't get humiliated?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You're right.  Not once have I seen one.  And yet she/he/it keep coming back for more.  You would think they would want a debate but are just proven wrong time after time so there is nothing to debate.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Sherri is ugly and Scarlett is beautiful.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *I never saw a thing uglier in my life.*
> ...


I heard she's as hideous as she sounds on the boards.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes Roudy, she is. Her face matches her personality very well !


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Hamas suicide bombing women like these, turn Jihad Sherri on a lot:


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 31, 2014)

Pro-Palestinians Versus Real Palestinians
Evelyn Gordon | @EvelynCGordon 01.31.2014 - 9:20 AM

If you want to understand the difference between people who are actually pro-Palestinian and those who routinely but falsely claim that label, its worth reading the Forwards interview with SodaStream CEO Daniel Birnbaum. The headline, of course, was Birnbaums admission that having a plant in a West Bank settlement is a pain in the ass, and he would never locate there today. But the most striking comment was his answer to the question of why, in that case, he doesnt shut the West Bank plant and transfer its operations to SodaStreams new facility in the Negev, which has ample capacity:

    The reason for staying is loyalty to approximately 500 Palestinians who are among the plants 1,300 employees, Birnbaum claimed. While other employees could relocate on the other side of the Green Line if the plant moved, the West Bank Palestinian workers could not, and would suffer financially, he argued.

    We will not throw our employees under the bus to promote anyones political agenda, he said, adding that he just cant see how it would help the cause of the Palestinians if we fired them.

In other words, Birnbaum is concerned about real live Palestinians whose families need to eat. Thats a concern noticeably absent among the usual pro-Palestinian types, who couldnt care less about ordinary Palestinians welfare unless it happens to serve their primary goal of attacking Israel: See, for instance, the shocking indifference by pro-Palestinian groups to the literal starvation of Palestinians in Syria (since Israel cant be blamed for it), or the Dutch and German governments efforts to halt sewage treatment and landfill projects that would primarily benefit Palestinians because Jewish settlers would also benefit. But its a concern ardently shared by ordinary Palestinians themselves, as a 2010 poll showed: By an overwhelming majority of 60 percent to 38 percent, Palestinians opposed the idea that they themselves should refuse to work in the settlements. Real Palestinians care about feeding their families, and they dont want to be barred from jobs that enable them to do so.

Yet thats exactly what boycotting companies like SodaStream would primarily accomplish. Though SodaStream says it wont leave, other Israeli companies have decided they dont need the hassle and relocated inside the Green Line, throwing their erstwhile Palestinian employees out of work. Countless others choose not to locate in the West Bank to begin with, as Birnbaum admits he would do today.

Currently, 20,000 Palestinians work in the settlements. Eliminating their jobs would cause the number of unemployed people in the West Bank to jump 14 percenthardly a helpful proposition for an economy already suffering 19 percent unemployment.

This same disregard for actual Palestinians also characterizes other forms of anti-Israel boycotts. Take, for instance, the effort to impose an academic boycott on Israel. As one Palestinian pharmacy professor, who understandably feared to give his name, told the New York Times this month, more than 50 Palestinian professors were engaged in joint research projects with Israeli universities, funded by international agencies, and without those grants, Palestinian academic research would collapse because not a single dollar was available from other places.

Boycott proponents claim that by reducing Israelis academic freedom, they seek to enlarge Palestinians academic freedom. Yet in fact, as this Palestinian professor admitted, Israeli academia is the lifeline keeping its Palestinian counterpart alive. So how would killing off academic research in Palestinian universities enlarge Palestinians academic freedom? It wouldnt, of coursebut the pro-Palestinian crowd doesnt care about that.

.................................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

No, we have not.

The International Court Of Justice is the Highest legal authority in our world and they have held there is an Occupation and the settlements are illegal. 

And just because you have dentures and gnash them, whatever that means, must be a Zionist thing, certainly does not mean the rest of us do, stop projecting your gnashing dentures onto me. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> At least now we have ascertained there is no occupation and settlements are not illegal. Sherri can get back to gnashing her dentures over how unfair it is that she is always wrong and Scarlett has been blessed with good looks, something Sherri lacks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Well Scary Sherri is here calling Scarlett ugly, and we all know Scarlett is very very beautiful. She should post up her own picture so we can judge and compare.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

So, now we all know Roudy is a woman who likes dress up.

lol





Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

toastman said:


> Yes Roudy, she is. Her face matches her personality very well !


Just imagine being with her day in and day out, HELL on earth.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now we all know Roudy is a woman who likes dress up.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



I would love to know how you came to that conclusion


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Oh yeah, that woman looks so much better than Scarlett Johannsen


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now we all know Roudy is a woman who likes dress up.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


No she's a Hamas suicide bomber who's proud of herself. Here's another one of your "beautiful" hero girlfriends. Did you buy yourself a suicide belt yet, Sherri?  That way you both go at the same time.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, we have not.
> 
> The International Court Of Justice is the Highest legal authority in our world and they have held there is an Occupation and the settlements are illegal.
> 
> ...



Learn how to read English


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now we all know Roudy is a woman who likes dress up.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Thats just lame Sherri, not even funny.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The International Court Of Justice is the Highest legal authority in our world...



No, it's not.

The Justice League is the Highest authority in this world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


I literally get a hardon looking at her.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

This is the problem Oxfam confronted when ScarJo decided to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream. 

Scarlett Johansson Chooses SodaStream Over Oxfam After Dispute About West Bank Factory  JAN. 30, 2014 


Oxfam believes that businesses such as SodaStream that operate in settlements further the ongoing poverty and denial of rights of the Palestinian communities that we work to support, the group said, adding that it was opposed to all trade from Israeli settlements, which are illegal under international law.

The factory is on stolen Palestinian land.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/31/w...-torn-apart-by-israeli-company-deal.html?_r=0




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

That woman is Sherri's icon. She has posters of her and other Palestinian Jihadist women in her room


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How pathetic , you dress up like that and take photos of yourself and get off on it, you certainly are a LOSER.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Me too, she needs to be Hustler and PlayBoy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Only Loser I see here is you Scary Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder why the oxen at Oxfam don't want the "Palestinians" to earn any money and improve their lot in life??


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now we all know Roudy is a woman who likes dress up.



and this should matter because..?

just trying to create a stir?  desperation and hate


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is the problem Oxfam confronted when ScarJo decided to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream.
> 
> Scarlett Johansson Chooses SodaStream Over Oxfam After Dispute About West Bank Factory  JAN. 30, 2014
> 
> ...



How is SodaStream related to "further ongoing the poverty" when they are employing all those Palestinians?

The problem with you Sherri (among many other) is that you believe EVERYTHING you read as long as it vilifies Israel. 

Pretty pathetic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

From The New York Times article:

Scarlett Johansson and Oxfam, Torn Apart by Israeli Company Deal

"Predictably, reactions to Ms. Johanssons split from Oxfam were divided along similar lines. Just like the few artists who played Sun City during South African apartheid, Johansson will be remembered for having stood on the wrong side of history, said Rafeef Ziadah, a spokeswoman for the Palestinian B.D.S. National Committee, in a statement. The committee is a coalition of Palestinian organizations that advocate boycotts, divestment and sanctions in their campaign against Israel. "

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/31/w...-torn-apart-by-israeli-company-deal.html?_r=0



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Palestinian Sacrlett.  She won the Hezbollah Oscar for best supporting suicide bomber.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Who cares? you don't have a chance with either of them.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

Those propaganda pictures are really pathetic, kind of like the loser who is posting them


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

Jihadi Sherri's posts are making Scarlett get an upset stomach.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

The land their factory is on was stolen from Palestinians.

If some colonists came and stole my land, I certainly would see that as hurting me.

They need to leave and give the stolen land back to the true owners.

The factory is built in an illegal settlement in violation of international law.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem Oxfam confronted when ScarJo decided to become a spokesperson for Soda Stream.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Awesome post !!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land their factory is on was stolen from Palestinians.
> 
> If some colonists came and stole my land, I certainly would see that as hurting me.
> 
> ...



So hand the keys to your house over to a Native American tribe and get the fuck out loser.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land their factory is on was stolen from Palestinians.
> 
> If some colonists came and stole my land, I certainly would see that as hurting me.
> 
> ...




Blame Jordan for joining the 6 day war. 

Those settlement will be there forever. So get used to them


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up loser before I pimp slap you with my balls.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Sherri's idol. She has a poster of her in her bedroom:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

You are so ugly, stop showing us your face please.

Noone is interested in you.



Roudy said:


> Palestinian Sacrlett.  She won the Hezbollah Oscar for best supporting suicide bomber.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell

Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell | What Would Tyler Durden Do


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are so ugly, stop showing us your face please.
> 
> Noone is interested in you.
> 
> ...



This "I know you are but what am I" is for 9 year olds Scary Sherri.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell
> 
> Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell | What Would Tyler Durden Do



I'm sure you could pull in a better looking woman than her though right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell
> 
> Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell | What Would Tyler Durden Do


Ill take that ass any day of the week.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are so ugly, stop showing us your face please.
> 
> Noone is interested in you.
> 
> ...


You realize they are all Hamas or Hezbollah women, right?  Keep telling us how ugly they are.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

You fucking idiots in here calling Scarlett ugly are so full of shit. You all would eat her ass like a starving African if you could and that includes you too Scary Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

"In his must read editorial, Palestinian American English professor Dr. Jamil Khader eviscerates Johansson in his essential decimation of her claims SodaStream is an example of economic cooperation and social interaction between a democratic Israel and Palestine. "

Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with SodaStream (Updated) | Mondoweiss


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

That became this, ugly is as ugly does.









High_Gravity said:


>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> You fucking idiots in here calling Scarlett ugly are so full of shit. You all would eat her ass like a starving African if you could and that includes you too Scary Sherri.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That became this, ugly is as ugly does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still better looking than any woman Hamas has to offer.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell
> ...



Fat women thank you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That became this, ugly is as ugly does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because you look like an Iranian truck driver doesn't mean you have to be hating on pretty women.

Just sayin'


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





You just hate her politics so your making up lies, if she was Pro Palestinian you and Sherri would be comparing her to Jesus Christ.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell

Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell | What Would Tyler Durden Do


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 31, 2014)

That's Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> That's Jennifer Love Hewitt.





> Scarlett Johansson and her new boyfriend Nate Naylor spent the weekend in Hawaii, and it was kinda touching to see how grabby Nate was even though Scarlett has cellulite at the age of 27 and looks like hell now. He must really like her. Either that or hes some kind of sociopath.
> 
> Scarlett Johansson is in a bikini, looks like hell | What Would Tyler Durden Do



Nope.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

Jihadi Sherri and friends, the lost picture.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Sherri is a whore.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a whore.



And a sperm smuggler.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Lipush (Jan 31, 2014)

The move "Sodastream" to the south to provode new work places for thousands of southerners all over the district.

Not that I mind the current location, but I think investing Sodastream in the south will be more useful.

Nice to see though, that this brave woman doesn't budge and continues to support her people.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lipush said:


> The move "Sodastream" to the south to provode new work places for thousands of southerners all over the district.
> 
> Not that I mind the current location, but I think investing Sodastream in the south will be more useful.
> 
> Nice to see though, that this brave woman doesn't budge and continues to support her people.



Brave?  She made the choice to be loyal to her Ad Executive Fiance and money over principle. I'm not shocked. That's like calling a person brave that drops bombs on children from their safe airplane.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 31, 2014)

Or one carrying an expolsive belt and triggers it between innocent civilians?

Or one trashing others from thousands of miles away from the problem he's debating?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


>



Why did you put your pic up? I was asking Sherri you dumb ass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

BDS bringing the Occupation and it's abuses into the media spotlight is a BDS victory


"Activists in the Israel Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement have lamented Oxfams refusal to sever ties with Johansson, saying that Oxfam should not have waited for her to end her relationship with the charity. While the saga may not have ended the way the activists had hoped, it may have set a precedent that will have celebrities oblivious to Israels treatment of the Palestinians think twice before becoming the face of its occupation. That  turning Israel into a pariah, is in itself an objective of the BDS movement."


Scarlett Johansson and SodaStream: the bitter fizz | GulfNews.com






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 31, 2014)

Oxfam is for fags.


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri is a whore.
> ...



Plus don't forget that many homely women are jealous of women who are beautiful.  There are many people who are anxious to see the original ad for SodaStream so that they can see Scarlett in it.  This site by now has so many hits.  Say, since the Chinese New Year is coming up, why don't we hope that some Chinese Christians who might go to Mrs. Sherri's church in Alabama give her some little red envelopes with good luck money so that maybe she will have the luck of crawling out of her house more often.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxq4ziu-wrI]Sorry, Coke and Pepsi. (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The move "Sodastream" to the south to provode new work places for thousands of southerners all over the district.
> ...



I'm not shocked, TruthDisbeliever, that whenever you are on thisdle East forum, you have nothing to say about the other Middle East countries where people are being killed right and left for their religious beliefs.  And you want people to believe the nonsense that you post???


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a whore.


She wasn't getting any business so she's paying people $100 per trick.  So far no takers.  Not even Hamas jihadis.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sally said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



By the time I see it there are thousands of Israel "supporters" condemning every act  even if it has proven not to be true....


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

But, TruthDisbeliever, you really are not fooling anyone.  I don't think anyone here has said that Israel is perfect (just as no country is perfect).  However, people with common sense  realize an awful lot about a poster when that poster comes to a Middle East forum and says nothing about what is happening in the rest of the vast Middle East when Israel is actually only one tiny piece of real estate in that part of the world


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


Seriously Bullshitseeker, why would anybody sane side with Islamic terrorists and related causes? Sherri's fucking crazy and she's sold her soul to her Muslim friends. What's your excuse?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 31, 2014)

Trolls will be trolls.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

*LIKE THIS PAGE SUPPORTING SCARLETT.

https://www.facebook.com/SupportScarJo*​


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I don't side with any terrorist be it a Muslim, Jew or Christian. Or be it Bush,Sharon or Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Since we don't notice him on any of the various forums reporting on the news in that particular area , even in areas where innocent people are being killed for their religious beliefs, it is quite obvious what he is about.  I don't know why there are those who want to make the Middle East forum into an exclusive Israel/Palestine forum where there is already a forum to discuss that area and there is a lot going on in other Middle East countries to talk about here on this forum.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The move "Sodastream" to the south to provode new work places for thousands of southerners all over the district.
> ...


Do you think that the fact that Scarlett's mother, being Jewish, has anything to do with her affiliation to Soda Stream?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

I know many Jews who choose to be people of conscience, unlike ScarJo.

Does she have a bad mother?

Or is she simply an immoral person?




Hossfly said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

This article points out turning Israel into a pariah, is in itself an objective of the BDS movement.

And its working. 

"In recent weeks, Israeli leaders who had previously dismissed the BDS movement as ineffective are now worried about the dangers their regime faces from civil society forces that are working tirelessly to send Israel the way of the apartheid regime in South Africa."


Scarlett Johansson and SodaStream: the bitter fizz | GulfNews.com








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Update: Lost in Occupation: Scarlett Johansson ends relationship with Oxfam to stick with Soda Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I know many Jews who choose to be people of conscience, unlike ScarJo.
> 
> Does she have a bad mother?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know. Scarlett is one smart cookie though. Should make a mint with Soda Stream.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This article points out turning Israel into a pariah, is in itself an objective of the BDS movement.
> 
> And its working.
> 
> ...



Quit spamming your OP, Asshole. You're wasting bandwidth.



Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

Poor Sherri, she's obviously just jealous of SJ success in life, while Sherri is a massive failure 

One thing is for sure, if Soda Stream offered Sherri $1 million dollars to be their spokesperson, she would take the offer without hesitation !


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I know many Jews who choose to be people of conscience, unlike ScarJo.
> ...



One thing you have to say about Mrs. Sherri.  She sure does love those Leftist Jews.  You really have to see just whom is in the BDS movement to see why Mrs. Sherri is so hot to trot with this movement.

Think-Israel Article


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch "The Devil Tried To Get Me To Sell My Soul - Kevin D Jimison - Testimony" on YouTube


We all do not choose to sell our souls to the devil like ScarJo has.





toastman said:


> Poor Sherri, she's obviously just jealous of SJ success in life, while Sherri is a massive failure
> 
> One thing is for sure, if Soda Stream offered Sherri $1 million dollars to be their spokesperson, she would take the offer without hesitation !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch "Monty Python - Whizzo Butter" on YouTube


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DmwiAKDd8]Monty Python - Whizzo Butter - YouTube[/ame]


"Remember, buy Whizzo Butter and go to Heaven."




Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Just Google Scarlett Johannsen  and look at all the media coverage BDS is getting.




The best thing about this is that Soda Stream is now clearly branded as a settlement product by the whole wide world.

Given a choice between making a political statement and just skipping the novel fizzy drink, most people and companies will just skip the novel fizzy drink. 

Not all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just Google Scarlett Johannsen  and look at all the media coverage BDS is getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think of it as how much the American public will learn about those in back of the BDS movement (and don't forget that the American public knows by now how easy it is even for the Arabs to be murdering each other) that people will be running out to buy the SodaStream product in support, and everyone will think of Scarlett as a brave woman for sticking up to these monsters.  Don't you think Mrs. Sherri, that the American public will wonder, given what your friends are doing in Muslim countries, why those involved in this movement aren't calling for a boycott of any goods made in these Muslim countries?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

She abandoned working for a humanitarian organization known worldwide for all the work they do for victims of catastrophes like tsunamis to make money working for a company benefitting off operating in illegal settlements 

AS I said, some simply choose to sell their soul to the devil.

The public sees her for what she is.

And the public sees Soda Stream for the war criminals they are.

AND the public sees the Occupation for the crime against humanity it is.

What a BDS success story this is!


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> She abandoned working for a humanitarian organization known worldwide for all the work they do for victims of catastrophes like tsunamis to make money working for a company benefitting off operating in illegal settlements
> 
> AS I said, some simply choose to sell their soul to the devil.
> 
> ...



The majority of the American public is not thinking of the settlements.  When they open their newspapers in the morning, what they usually read is news of your friends killing innocent others in the name of their religion.  Since you have nothing to say about these innocents being killed, not even when they are Christians, shows that you have sold your soul to the Devil.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I know many Jews who choose to be people of conscience, unlike ScarJo.
> 
> Does she have a bad mother?
> 
> ...


There ya go Sherri, why stop at her, continue with trashing the woman's mother just because she stood up to IslamoFacism. No shame.

This from a psycho who said "Hamas reminds me of Jesus". One can only guess what kind of childhood environment caused her to be so mentally ill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Scarlett Johannson cuts off financial support for mom Melanie*Sloan&#8217;s high-roller life*

http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1003566

Well , they have their history, it went public. 

She cut off her mother from all financial assistance in a fight over money.

Obviously, ScarJo has a heart of stone.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I know many Jews who choose to be people of conscience, unlike ScarJo.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh my Sherri is getting desperate now ! She is looking for any dirt on Scar Jo so she can make her look like the villain she's NOT. 

You're such a pathetic piece of shit Sherri.


----------



## Sally (Jan 31, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Scarlett Johannson cuts off financial support for mom Melanie*Sloans high-roller life*
> 
> Scarlett Johannson cuts off financial support for mom Melanie*Sloan?s high-roller life* - Daily News
> 
> ...




Maybe Mrs. Sherri is fast asleep at the switch that she doesn't know that there are also Christian movie and TV stars who have cut off their parents for one reason or another.  Let's face it.  There are many people who have dark things in their lives, such as why people have moved from one city to another for some reason, perhaps because mental health care is cheaper in the city they moved to or it was cheaper to hire help to clean and watch over someone all day long.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

I mentioned another actress, Kristen Davis, being in the same position as ScarJo.

But I had the facts wrong, she chose Oxfam over working for a settler company, Ahava.

She put her soul above dollars, unlike Scarlett.

Now, she's saving elephants and adopted a little girl and acting is number three in priority for her.

She, unlike ScarJo, has her priorities straight.






Why Kristin Davis Can't Imagine Getting Married

"For "Sex and the City" star Kristin Davis, her daughter Gemma Rose takes top priority. Then there's saving elephants and a distant third is continuing a career in television. Getting married one day is not even on the list right now."

"The greatest luxury is being home in the morning when my daughter wakes up and not have to go anywhere," she*told Haute Living*for its December cover. "My ultimate favorite day is not getting out of my pajamas. I have a beautiful home, a beautiful yard and a lot of food. If Gemma and I could just be there, I could probably go a long time without leaving."

Kristen Davis, 48, adopted Gemma Rose in 2011.

For the first time since becoming a mom, she is returning to TV full-time next year on "Bad Teacher."

"Even though it might be hard to juggle her charitable work with saving endangered elephants, her career and of course being with her daughter, Davis said Gemma is totally worth it."

Why Kristin Davis Can't Imagine Getting Married - ABC News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Sally really should consult her mental care provider about her personal problems, we are not able to help her on this discussion board. I am so sorry your health concerns led you to have to move and that your condition requires you to have someone watch over you all day and clean for you.  I hope things start working out better for you in your life in the future. 



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johannson cuts off financial support for mom Melanie*Sloans high-roller life*
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 31, 2014)

toastman said:


> Oh my Sherri is getting desperate now ! She is looking for any dirt on Scar Jo so she can make her look like the villain she's NOT.
> 
> You're such a pathetic piece of shit Sherri.



Nah, it's not pathetic - it's disgusting, vile and revolting.  Rotting pig shit has much more appeal than the pseudo-pacifist hypocritical 'humanitarian' with its prattling BS about "persons of conscience"......  

Reminds me of a line from a Phil Ochs song "That beneath the greatest love is a hurricane of hate...."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Kristin Davis | Oxfam International




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I mentioned another actress, Kristen Davis, being in the same position as ScarJo.
> 
> But I had the facts wrong, she chose Oxfam over working for a settler company, Ahava.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

You really should get help for these problems before it is too late, especially that first one.

What can one expect, your military service with the IDF has addicted you to a fatal attraction with innocent civilians!

Poor Zionist!



Lipush said:


> Or one carrying an expolsive belt and triggers it between innocent civilians?
> 
> Or one trashing others from thousands of miles away from the problem he's debating?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Poor Zionist little girl, you know nothing of "humanitarian values."

Learn from Kristen Davis, its never too late to seek to take a heart of stone and turn it into a heart of flesh. 



MHunterB said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my Sherri is getting desperate now ! She is looking for any dirt on Scar Jo so she can make her look like the villain she's NOT.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Projection, get help for your problems.



High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a whore.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, Sally - many people, even the rich and famous, have dark secrets in their lives.....  Some are alcoholics, drug addicts.  Some have to deal with other things - like Mel Gibson's wife.  I wonder how that poor woman feels every time her husband tells the press that she is going to Hell because she's not the 'right' kind of Christian.....   Must be awful knowing your spouse has taught the kids that you're going to burn forever!


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Projection, get help for your problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That the l'il sherrifilth is:  the whore of all HAMAS - and IJ, and Hezbollah, and the Iranian mad mullahs, and al-Quaeda, and Assad and Pukin and.......  she brings a whole new dimension to that Biblical phrase 'whoring after strange gods'!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Kristin Davis ultimately chose work with Oxfam over continuing work with Ahava.

Good for Kristen Davis.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When we look at these past two instances where Oxfam terminated working relationships with spokespersons who became spokespersons for companies with factories in illegal settlements, it becomes obvious that there was no way Oxfam was going to have Scarlett Johanssen do anymore work for them as long as you continued her association with SodaStream.
> 
> In ScarJos actions, we see she chose SodaStream over Oxfam.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 1, 2014)

Incidentally, 'ScarJo' didn't "abandon" anyone - Oxfam are the ones who made an issue of it and drew the line in the sand.

How very like the sherrishitflinger to get it backwards.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 1, 2014)

There cannot be any 'Occupied' Palestine when there never was a 'Palestine' (as a self-governing nation) to begin with.

It MIGHT have been different had the Palestinian "leadership" not allowed themselves to be snowed by the Arab League thieves and ethnic cleansers - had they declared 'Palestine' within their portion of the Mandate as Israel decared herself, there might have been peace all these long years.

But that's not what the corrupt dictators of the Arab League nations wanted.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

I do not think any of this is good for Soada Stream.

Their stock has suffered a 50% reduction in the past year.



Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "While Oxfam respects the independence of our ambassadors, Ms Johansson's role promoting the company SodaStream is incompatible with her role as an Oxfam Global Ambassador," the charity said in a statement Thursday."
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

BDS Soda Streams


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

ScarJo had to choose between two incompatible roles, being a spokesperson for Oxfam, a humanitarian organization, or being a spokesperson for an illegal settler company.

She sold her soul to the devil.

Why expect anything different from a Zionist?



MHunterB said:


> Incidentally, 'ScarJo' didn't "abandon" anyone - Oxfam are the ones who made an issue of it and drew the line in the sand.
> 
> How very like the sherrishitflinger to get it backwards.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza, which are known as the Occupied Palestinian Territories. 

The International Court of Justice confirms this.

I will take their word that Israel carries out an Occupation in the Occupied Palestinian Territories over the obviously misinformed words of an Israeli shill like yourself

"78. The Court would observe that, under customary international law as reflected (see paragraph 89 below) in Article 42 of the Regulations Respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land annexed to the Fourth Hague Convention of 18 October 1907 (hereinafter "the Hague Regulations of 1907"), territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army, and the occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised. "

"The territories situated between the Green Line (see paragraph 72 above) and the former eastern boundary of Palestine under the Mandate were occupied by Israel in 1967 during the armed conflict between Israel and Jordan. Under customary international law, these were therefore occupied territories in which Israel had the status of occupying Power. Subsequent events in these territories, as described in paragraphs 75 to 77 above, have done nothing to alter this situation. All these territories (including East Jerusalem) remain occupied territories and Israel has continued to have the status of occupying Power."


Study Guide: ICJ Advisory Opinion on Wall




MHunterB said:


> There cannot be any 'Occupied' Palestine when there never was a 'Palestine' (as a self-governing nation) to begin with.
> 
> It MIGHT have been different had the Palestinian "leadership" not allowed themselves to be snowed by the Arab League thieves and ethnic cleansers - had they declared 'Palestine' within their portion of the Mandate as Israel decared herself, there might have been peace all these long years.
> 
> But that's not what the corrupt dictators of the Arab League nations wanted.....


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 1, 2014)

Your usual topsy turvy way of thinking.  Their sales will now increase with all this publicity.  I didn't know Soda Stream were still producing.  Now with people concerned about the environment and with this publicity all over the place including our news bulletins their sales are going to shoot through the roof.  This is the best thing that has happened to Soda Stream and they are going to need to hire more workers and open more plants to deal with the increasing demand.  Wonderful news.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not think any of this is good for Soada Stream.
> 
> Their stock has suffered a 50% reduction in the past year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 1, 2014)

Remember Sherrikins, Israel regained the land, (the land the arabs refused in 1948), in a war of defense against the invading arab armies in 1967.  Therefore the land is not occupied but disputed until an agreement can be reached about it.  

And as I said Israel has not transferred its population to the WB but people are moving there voluntarily.  Beautiful countryside and lovely houses (which employ thousands of construction workers from the nearby arab villages).  Without construction jobs you can bet those arabs would be unemployed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Noone wants to be a participant with Israel in killing children in Palestine.

If a person buys Soda Stream, that is what they are doing, because Soda Stream benefits off of the Occupation, with all of its abuses. 

The life of a child matters more than the harm of a bottle to the environment.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Your usual topsy turvy way of thinking.  Their sales will now increase with all this publicity.  I didn't know Soda Stream were still producing.  Now with people concerned about the environment and with this publicity all over the place including our news bulletins their sales are going to shoot through the roof.  This is the best thing that has happened to Soda Stream and they are going to need to hire more workers and open more plants to deal with the increasing demand.  Wonderful news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

That is not what international law says.

Acquisition of land by military conquest is not recognized under the UN Charter.

Israel carries out an Occupation in East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.

Israel has no sovereignty rights in any lands in East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza,

All 600,000 Israelis in East Jerusalem and the West Bank in the settlements are there in violation of international law.

The settlements are war crimes. 

The illegal Israeli settlers are squatters living on stolen Palestinian lands. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Remember Sherrikins, Israel regained the land, (the land the arabs refused in 1948), in a war of defense against the invading arab armies in 1967.  Therefore the land is not occupied but disputed until an agreement can be reached about it.
> 
> And as I said Israel has not transferred its population to the WB but people are moving there voluntarily.  Beautiful countryside and lovely houses (which employ thousands of construction workers from the nearby arab villages).  Without construction jobs you can bet those arabs would be unemployed.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 1, 2014)

And nobody wants to be associated with filthy terrorists, who you say resemble Jesus.  Even I have more respect for Jesus than you do.  Terrorists want to kill Jewish children whereas at least the Israeli military avoid killing civilians, and even pre-warn them that they are going to target Hamas and the civilians must move to shelter.  You know, the shelters that Hamas build to save them from being under fire.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Noone wants to be a participant with Israel in killing children in Palestine.
> 
> If a person buys Soda Stream, that is what they are doing, because Soda Stream benefits off of the Occupation, with all of its abuses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is not what international law says.
> 
> Acquisition of land by military conquest is not recognized under the UN Charter.
> 
> ...



It was gained in a war of defense, and until there is negotiations the land still belongs to Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

This is from the Legal Court Opinion of The International Court of Justice, the Opinion on The Wall.

They first address actions taken by the UN:

"Subsequently, on 15 September 1969, the Security Council, in resolution 271 (1969), called upon "Israel scrupulously to observe the provisions of the Geneva Conventions and international law governing military occupation". 

Ten years later, the Security Council examined "the policy and practices of Israel in establishing settlements in the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967". In resolution 446 (1979) of 22 March 1979, the Security Council considered that those settlements had "no legal validity" and affirmed "once more that the Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War, of 12 August 1949, is applicable to the Arab territories occupied by Israel since 1967, including Jerusalem". It called "once more upon Israel, as the occupying Power, to abide scrupulously" by that Convention."

We see the UN has held since 1979 that the settlements are unlawful. They have no legal validity. 

Study Guide: Settlements are illegal


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

That is not what international law says.

International law says Israel has no sovereignty rights in any lands in the Occupied Palestinian Territories.

There is now a EU Boycott against Israel because Israel refuses to abide by international law in these Occupied Palestinian Territories. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > That is not what international law says.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

The issue is ScarJo's decision to be a spokesperson for a settlement company, ie, an Israeli company unlawfully operating in the Occupied Palestinian Territories, with a factory built on land stolen from Palestinians. 

This story exposes the criminality Soda Stream is engaged in and the Occupation Soda Stream profits from. 

You obviously cannot defend this, so you try to divert the topic and engage in personal attacks. 

I am not going there, there is another thread you have been slandering Jesus on, take your comments there. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> And nobody wants to be associated with filthy terrorists, who you say resemble Jesus.  Even I have more respect for Jesus than you do.  Terrorists want to kill Jewish children whereas at least the Israeli military avoid killing civilians, and even pre-warn them that they are going to target Hamas and the civilians must move to shelter.  You know, the shelters that Hamas build to save them from being under fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The issue is ScarJo's decision to be a spokesperson for a settlement company, ie, an Israeli company unlawfully operating in the Occupied Palestinian Territories, with a factory built on land stolen from Palestinians.
> 
> This story exposes the criminality Soda Stream is engaged in and the Occupation Soda Stream profits from.
> 
> ...



Are you stupid? dense? the Arabs benefit from of SodaStream you idiot...Wow you're such a nut. How do you actually function in the real world?





> The sad situation here is that *SodaStream employs "500 West Bank Palestinians, 400 Arab Israelis, and 200 Israeli Jews..." in their plant in the West Bank alone. [3] The company has gone out of its way to provide the best possible work environment for all workers, even creating a mosque and a synagogue at the factory. Arabs and Jews work together, enjoying the same wages and insurance benefits*.




SodaStream Being Boycotted - What Say You? : Freedom Outpost[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

The issue is the criminality Soda Stream embraces .


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 1, 2014)

The kid at Best Buy wanted to know why people are buying SodaStream machines all of a sudden.

So I told him.

He took one off the shelf and put it in back so he could buy it after work. 


Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

You can have your blood bubbles, I want none of it.




Rat in the Hat said:


> The kid at Best Buy wanted to know why people are buying SodaStream machines all of a sudden.
> 
> So I told him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can have your blood bubbles, I want none of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well I don't want any products produced in Muslim countries where people are being harassed and murdered for their religious beliefs.  Mrs. Sherri can buy the products of her friends because she doesn't seem to mind the blood running in the streets of many of these countries.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can have your blood bubbles, I want none of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't want your filthy hands on it, either.

I mean, why would we?

More important, why would you?

I mean, Jew!

Ew!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 1, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Scarlett is beautiful, you Sherri? They should make you wear pants on your face in public.



so you're condoning her actions? 

Yahoo!


> Johansson's affiliation with SodaStream, an Israeli company that operates in the occupied West Bank, got her into hot seltzer with Oxfam, a human rights organization that opposes trade from Israeli settlements. She resigned as Oxfam ambassador over the SodaStream hubbub.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can have your blood bubbles, I want none of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me either. I'm for Palestinian statehood and for an end to the occupation of East Jeruselum.


----------



## CMike (Feb 1, 2014)

Good for her 

The ironic part is that SodaStream employees many arabs in the west bank who would have no job or get paid about 10x less than what they are paid now.

Let's hear it for pro-terrorist supporter groups.


----------



## CMike (Feb 1, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You can have your blood bubbles, I want none of it.
> ...


Where do you think the arabs in jerusalem should be sent?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 1, 2014)

CMike said:


> Good for her
> 
> The ironic part is that SodaStream employees many arabs in the west bank who would have no job or get paid about 10x less than what they are paid now.
> 
> Let's hear it for pro-terrorist supporter groups.



Jihadi Sherri will only be happy when the SodaStream plant closes, and the Palis are unemployed and eating sand.


Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

They are home.

It's all those illegal Jewish  settlers squatting unlawfully on Palestinian land that need to pack their bags and go home, back to Europe or Russia or the US or wherever they came from.


The days of Colonialism are past.




CMike said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Viva Palestina!

Every day we draw closer to the end of Apartheid and Occupation in Palestine!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 1, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her
> ...


Can yo  iFoam gib shwerri  a banana? she vewy horny


----------



## Roudy (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Viva Palestina!
> 
> Every day we draw closer to the end of Apartheid and Occupation in Palestine!


Except things keep getting worse. 

Tell you what, I heard its only the first 300 years that are hard. After that it gets a little easier.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are home.
> 
> It's all those illegal Jewish  settlers squatting unlawfully on Palestinian land that need to pack their bags and go home, back to Europe or Russia or the US or wherever they came from.
> 
> ...


Yeah, send the Palestinians back home, back to Jordan, Egypt, and Syria!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll be buying me a Soda Stream from WalMart tonight.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, we all have a choice to make, do we support Apartheid in Palestine or do we stand in opposition to Apartheid in Palestine. 

I guess Apartheid is your thing.





DigitalDrifter said:


> I'll be buying me a Soda Stream from WalMart tonight.


----------



## toastman (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, we all have a choice to make, do we support Apartheid in Palestine or do we stand in opposition to Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> I guess Apartheid is your thing.
> 
> ...



Or maybe, just maybe, he likes soda??

Sherri, do you or your kids wear Nike clothing/shoes? I'm certain you have bought for them or yourselves.
Well, I guess you support child labor !


----------



## toastman (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are 15 companies which use child labor in sweat shops

15 Products that use Child Labor | ViewMixed

Hersheys Chocolate
Marlboro Cigarettes
Victorias Secret
Xbox
Certain Apple products
Etc..

Open the website and read about hoe each company uses child labor


----------



## Lipush (Feb 1, 2014)

&#1493;&#1489;&#1488;&#1513;&#1512; &#1497;&#1506;&#1504;&#1493; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1493; &#1499;&#1503; &#1497;&#1512;&#1489;&#1492; &#1493;&#1499;&#1503; &#1497;&#1508;&#1512;&#1493;&#1509;

The enmies of Israel try and use the boycott, "apartheid" and occupation excuses to make Israel weak.

We survived before, we'll survive this war, as well.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, we all have a choice to make, do we support Apartheid in Palestine or do we stand in opposition to Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> I guess Apartheid is your thing.
> 
> ...


Apartheid?  Only to be found in Muslim and Palestinian societies today. 

Israel has two million Muslim Arab citizens with the exact same rights as other Israeli citizens. No fuckin' way that's apartheid.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, we all have a choice to make, do we support Apartheid in Palestine or do we stand in opposition to Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> I guess Apartheid is your thing.
> 
> ...


I'm buying four Soda streams tomorrow. Who carries them?  I think I saw it at Staples.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we all have a choice to make, do we support Apartheid in Palestine or do we stand in opposition to Apartheid in Palestine.
> ...


Walmart, Best Buy,Sears,Target,Sams and all the big stores.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Plus:

Sodastream | Dealer Locator


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 2, 2014)

Human Rights or Dollar Signs?

As Coca-Cola is revealed as one of Oxfam's major donors, what really motivated NGO's attack on Israeli soda company SodaStream?

By Maayana Miskin
First Publish: 2/2/2014, 12:44 PM


Oxfam, which only recently signed Johansson as its first "global brand ambassador, had couched its opposition to her role in promoting SodaStream in humanitarian and legal terms, saying it opposes "all trade" from Israeli settlements, which it claims are illegal and deny the rights of Palestinian Arabs. *This, despite the fact that SodaStream's Maalei Adumim factory employs both Jews and Arabs alike, and on equal terms.*

*But now reports are surfacing which suggest a slightly less altruistic motivation, linking Oxfam to one of SodaStreams major competitors: the Coca-Cola company. Notably, Oxfam has also recently criticized one of Coca-Colas other top competitors, the PepsiCo company.

Coca-Cola donated $2.5 million to Oxfam in 2008-2010, and gave another $400,000 toward a research project aimed at investigating Coca-Colas impact on Zambia and El Salvador.
*

In November 2013 Oxfam issued a condemnation of the PepsiCo Company over allegations that its suppliers had forced small farmers off their land.

The pressure is only increasing on PepsiCo to address the realities of its supply chain Coca-Cola has already identified these risks and made promises to address them. The question investors should ask is: why is PepsiCo so far behind? campaign manager Judy Beals stated.

Oxfam suggested that its supporters sign a letter to Pepsi stating in part, Coke, the world's biggest sugar purchaser, has committed to a zero tolerance policy on land grabs throughout its supply chain. There's no reason why you can't follow their lead.

Coca-Cola has a factory in the Israeli city of Bnei Brak which employs roughly 450 workers.

Oxfams recent criticism of SodaStream stems from the organizations long-term approach to land issues in Judea and Samaria (Shomron)  regions which were under Jordanian control from 1948 to 1967, then came under Israeli control following the 1967 Six Day War. The regions in question are now home to over 600,000 Israeli Jews; estimates as to the Palestinian Arab population range wildly, from 1.5 million to 2.3 million.

Oxfam backs the Palestinian Authority (PA) position, which views all of Judea and Samaria as rightfully Arab land. The organization has previously been criticized in Israel for blatantly ignoring Israeli law in the region.

*The NGO has already felt a backlash following its singling out of SodaStream; last week, a senior Canadian Minister said he would be boycotting Oxfam and buying SodaStream in response to what he said was the charity's "anti-Israel obsession".

Appearing on Canadian Sun News last week, Kenney quipped "I've given money to Oxfam in the past because I thought they were there to help poor people, not to marginalize Israelis and make Palestinians unemployed."*

Coca-Cola Funds Anti-SodaStream NGO - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 2, 2014)

*SodaStream have a great Youtube channel.  All of you who now want to purchase one are making an excellent investment.

SodaStream - SET THE BUBBLES FREE - YouTube*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 2, 2014)

SodaStream can be purchased in these stores.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


Watch "BOYCOTT PRODUITS ISRAEL" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

This is not about Coke versus Soda Stream..

Boycott both Coke and Soda Stream, they both support Israel.

Drink Pepsi or water, but check those water bottle labels be sure they are not produced by companies who benefit or support the Occupation, like Nestle.

Boycott Israel for Apartheid and Occupation in Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is not about Coke versus Soda Stream..
> 
> Boycott both Coke and Soda Stream, they both support Israel.
> 
> ...


Boycott Coke ha ha ha. You are a joke. Never gonna happen, crazy woman. 

Meanwhile I'm heading out to buy me four soda streams.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This is not about Coke versus Soda Stream..
> ...



In honor of the four rivers that originated from the Garden East of Eden.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This is not about Coke versus Soda Stream..
> ...



You better hurry. I told Mr Jesus all about my new SodaStream when we were bowling last night. He was so excited, He came back to the house to see it.

His eyes lit up when He saw what it could do. It seems He's getting tired of doing the whole "water into wine" thing every time His Dad throws a party.

He said He's going to buy a bunch of them, and when Dad hollers that they ran out of wine again, He's going to bring the machines in and ask "How about a Fresca?"


Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Boycott Soda Stream


Watch "Make Seltzer and Boycott Sodastream" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoy SodaStream!!!

Watch "SodaStream Home Soda Maker Review" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEAMRCpP0RA]SodaStream Home Soda Maker Review - YouTube[/ame]



Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 2, 2014)

SodaStream Shows that BDS is the Real Obstacle to Peace
February 2, 2014 13:10 by Alex Margolin

This opinion piece by Alex Margolin, HR&#8217;s Social Media Editor, is republished from The Times of Israel.

scarlettjohanssonWhen the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement launched its latest campaign against SodaStream, it never could have imagined the level of defeat it would suffer in the process.

Instead of drawing attention to Israeli abuses of Palestinians, the BDS campaign generated discussions about just the opposite &#8211; that Palestinians actually benefit from the economic cooperation generated by companies like SodaStream.

In the process, the BDS managed to bring into question one of the sacred cows of the movement &#8211; that settlements are the &#8220;obstacle to peace&#8221; in the region. A reasonable person following the news might conclude that the real obstacle is the sort of blanket boycotting advocated by the BDS.

The SodaStream CEO Daniel Birnbaum told reporters he was keeping the factory in Ma&#8217;ale Adumim open out of loyalty to the hundreds of Palestinians who work there. If he moved inside the Green Line, as the BDS demands, the workers would lose their jobs.
Read the full article here.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SodaStream Shows that BDS is the Real Obstacle to Peace
> February 2, 2014 13:10 by Alex Margolin
> 
> This opinion piece by Alex Margolin, HR&#8217;s Social Media Editor, is republished from The Times of Israel.
> ...


Also, when you have characters like Sherri Jihadi as BDS representatives and attackers of Soda Stream, it only attracts more and more people to the Soda Stream side.


----------



## toastman (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is not about Coke versus Soda Stream..
> 
> Boycott both Coke and Soda Stream, they both support Israel.
> 
> ...



You need to get a life Sherri. I mean really. You're beyond pathetic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!

Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> .....................



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dtQb1sSZnlU]Jack the Gum Flapping Horse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> 
> Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!





My goodness, Mrs. Sherri, I would have never thought that a genteel Southern lady would use such language.  It must be one of the Iranian gang posting here.  It's funny how some people come to America, and the first thing they learn are the vulgar terms.


----------



## CMike (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Viva Palestina!
> 
> Every day we draw closer to the end of Apartheid and Occupation in Palestine!



Good. The arabs in judea and samaria are leaving. It's about time.


----------



## toastman (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> 
> Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!



This is a comment that only 2nd shift Sherri would come up with


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> 
> Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!



Dollars vs 70 virgins.


----------



## Sally (Feb 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> ...



Let Mrs. Sherri boycott SodaStream and Coke if she wants to.  After all, she doesn't get out of the house anyway to buy anything.  Let's all check the labels when we buy clothes.  If it is made in a Muslim country where people are being killed because of their religious beliefs, just pass it by.

Say, do you think Mrs. Sherri believes she will get 72 studs in the Islamic paradise?  If so, they will all look like Frankenstein.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




check undies for    "MADE IN INDONESIA"     and  all stainless steel items----knives,  
sissors,   household junk  etc   for   "MADE IN PAKISTAN" 

    La la la    LOOK FOR --THE UNION LABEL      hip hip hooray----MADE IN USA !!!! 
                                 (or israel)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Satan lies.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Stupid, I am boycotting Israel.





irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

72 Satans for Silly Sally.




Sally said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Mrs. Sherri is admitting that she uses very vulgar language.  And here I always thought that gentell Southern women would never use a term like that, but instead would say "Bless your heart" instead.  Must be the Devil making her speak like that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Apartheid Regimes fall, that is the lesson learned from South Africa.

As far as what that means as far as movement of people in the land, the future will reveal the answers to.those questions. 

There is no Judea and Samaria.

SILLY Zionist boy.



CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Viva Palestina!
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesus called Satan on His lies and I do the same.

Do you call Jesus vulgar too?




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Satan lies.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

John 8:44

English Standard Version (ESV)

You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, and*does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.







aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Satan lies.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus called Satan on His lies and I do the same.
> 
> Do you call Jesus vulgar too?
> 
> ...



satan is also a beloved son of god


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 2, 2014)

Satan is not a Son of God.

Jesus is the only begotten Son of God.

Satan is a fallen Angel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 3, 2014)

The Verdict:*This hasn&#8217;t been a good week for SodaStream or Johansson. For the second year in a row, SodaStream has had its ad censored by the networks &#8212; the original ad contained a dig at Pepsi and Coke that had to be edited out because Pepsi is the sponsor of the halftime show (plus, they&#8217;re no fools &#8212; SodaStream knew they&#8217;d be able to rebrand the ad as &#8220;Scarlett Johansson uncensored&#8221; and let the pageviews roll in). You can see the unedited version, which packs more of a punch,*here. But that has been overshadowed by an even bigger controversy. Critics have spoken out about SodaStream&#8217;s*factory in the West Bank, which caused the actress to resign as an Oxfam ambassador over the conflict of interest. Max Fischer has more on the controversy inWorldViews.


SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercial - The Washington Post

SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercial.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 3, 2014)

Good morning.

Another night passes, and Israel stands still.

Not threatened by the boycott, which is touch with malice, we'll continue to survive and fourish.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stupid, I am boycotting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan is not a Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> Satan is a fallen Angel.



Now it fell upon a day, that the sons of God came to present themselves before the LORD, and Satan came also among them.Job 1:6


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 3, 2014)

Good morning to you.

That's an odd  act, to stand still.

And what a burden.

The key to unleashing God's power is our weakness.

Israel stands still to commemorate fallen soldiers on Memorial Day

Israel stood still on Monday morning as a siren sounded to commemorate fallen soldiers on Israel's Memorial Day. The country grinds to a halt at the sound of the siren.

Israel stands still to commemorate fallen soldiers on Memorial Day Israel News - Haaretz Israeli News source





Lipush said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Another night passes, and Israel stands still.
> 
> Not threatened by the boycott, which is touch with malice, we'll continue to survive and fourish.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 3, 2014)

A Boycott of a nation for gross violations of international law is a moral act to take. 

It contributed to ending Apartheid in South Africa.




Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid, I am boycotting Israel.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 3, 2014)

New International Version. Job 1:6
One day the angels came to present themselves before the LORD, and Satan also came with them.

Job and Psalms:

This article will deal with this phrase as it is used in the above passages. In the passages from Job and Psalms it is applied to supernatural beings or angels. In Job the "sons of God" are represented as appearing before the throne of Yahweh in heaven, ready to do Him service, and as shouting for joy at the creation of the earth, In the Psalms they are summoned to celebrate the glory of Yahweh, for there is none among them to be compared to Him. The phrase in these passages has no physical or moral reference. These heavenly beings are called "sons of God" or "sons of the 'elohim" simply as belonging to the same class or guild as the 'elohim, just as "sons of the prophets" denotes those who belong to the prophetic order (see A.B. Davidson, Commentary onJob 1:6).

Sons Of God - International Standard Bible Encyclopedia





aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Satan is not a Son of God.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 3, 2014)

Such language.

Do you kiss Mr Jesus with that potty mouth when he stops at your place for coffee??


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> 
> Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have an intimate relationship with Satan?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stupid, I am boycotting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine?  Inside, Jihad Sherri spends all her hours spreading vomit and hate about Israel, and when she gets out, she looks for ways to not it buy Israeli products. Ha ha ha.  

What a fucking looser.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> 
> Zionist pros selling their souls for dollars!


Such great language from a Christian.  Do you guys talk like that during Koran studies...I mean Bible studies, MAHMOUD? Ha ha ha.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ScarJo with her Fuck me straw!
> ...



Sherri is about as much a Christian as Yasser Arafat. This is all lies, she is a Muslima convert.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Do you think Sherri changed her name to Fatima after her conversion?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Arafart was a saint----he MARRIED A CHRISTIAN---(in fact so did 
muhummad------as a BIG TIME FAVOR)    What more could you 
ask ,    Gravity?      Do you not feel HONORED?     In shariah law---
ARAFART's life -----if valued in terms of DINARS-----was worth ----
( I believe my math is correct)     FOUR TIMES as much as that 
of the life of his   "KAFFIRAH"   wife    (or maybe eight times---I am 
not sure)       Thus-----were he to kill her-----he could get off by 
paying a small sum -----to her mother-----but only if he could 
not come up with a good reason for killing her---if he could,  it 
would be a freebie.     If  Suha----allowed her daughter to read 
the bible-----execution would be legal


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Fatima bin Mahmoud bin Abdullah?


----------



## Sally (Feb 3, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Maybe she changed her name to Maryam.  That seems to be a common name for many Iranian women.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Suha is sitting pretty in France with Billions of dollars of stolen money and she won't send a dime to help "her people" nor will she set foot in the West Bank and Gaza. I wonder why?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I think her real name is Jendeh Kesafat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Fatima bin Mohammed(PB&J) al-Jody. 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

SodaStream stock sinks, and Bloomberg cites sanctions over Jewish settlements

"On January 15 we reported*SodaStream stocks had plunged*that Monday morning after the announcement Johansson had signed on as the corporations global ambassador. However, we noted at that time there was no mainstream investment media mention regarding the growing boycott against the corporation."

Then:

"A week later we reported*financial writers had been scrutinizing the stock and *listed several mainstream sources noting the controversy over the location of SodaStreams headquarters in the occupied West  Bank making its product blood bubbles at one cocktail party reported by*New York Magazines Kat Stoeffel."

Then:

"And today one day after*SodaStreams *Superbowl commercial went over like a lead balloonso did the stock, slumping another 3.3 percent to $35.34, the lowest since Nov. 20, 2012."

And this time the stock price was linked to the controversy.*Bloombergs*headline screamed: *SodaStream Drops Amid Sanctions Over Jewish*Settlements."




SodaStream Stocks


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe this IS happy news. If the stock keeps sinking, they will close the plant and your "Palestinian" terror scum friends will lose their jobs.

They will either have to start smuggling sperm again, or resign themselves to a life of eating rocks and sand. 


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SodaStream stock sinks, and Bloomberg cites sanctions over Jewish settlements
> 
> "On January 15 we reported*SodaStream stocks had plunged*that Monday morning after the announcement Johansson had signed on as the corporations global ambassador. However, we noted at that time there was no mainstream investment media mention regarding the growing boycott against the corporation."
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloomberg's Headline Screamed: Soda Stream Drops amid Sanctions Over Jewish Settlements


http://mondoweiss.net/2014/02/sodastream-sanctions-settlements.html

Making Blood bubbles has consequences in the world we like in.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

Closing factories in "Palestine" has consequences...









Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

SodaStream Stocks


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

SodaStream Drops Amid Sanctions Over Jewish Settlements

Feb 3, 2014 5:01 PM 



> SodaStream International Ltd., the Israeli maker of home soda machines with a factory in the West Bank, sank to the lowest since 2012 in New York amid growing criticism for businesses operating in a territory that Palestinians seek for an independent state.
> 
> SodaStream slumped 3.3 percent to $35.34 in New York, the lowest since Nov. 20, 2012. The stock plunged 26 percent on Jan. 13 after SodaStream reported worse-than-forecast preliminary earnings for 2013



SodaStream Drops Amid Sanctions Over Jewish Settlements - Bloomberg


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

When the factories close, the "Palestinian" kids will have to eat their own poop because the parents will be broke.








Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

And here is more from the Bloomberg article:



> The boycott debate comes after pro-Palestinian activists scored several successes in a campaign to blacklist businesses operating in the West Bank and east Jerusalem, land occupied by Israel since 1967 and claimed by Palestinians for a future state.
> 
> Dutch asset manager PGGM, which oversees more than 150 billion euros ($203 billion), announced last month it would stop investing in Israeli banks because of their financial operations in the settlements. Norway&#8217;s sovereign oil fund last week renewed an investment ban on two Israeli construction companies that build in the West Bank, Africa Israel Investments Ltd. and Danya Cebus Ltd





SodaStream Drops Amid Sanctions Over Jewish Settlements - Bloomberg


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

Watch "Man eats rocks" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNOwNf_kEz0]Man eats rocks - YouTube[/ame]

Future meal of "palestinian" factory workers after the plant closes.


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2014)

Sherri is still fapping her twat to Scarlett Johannsen?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Fatima Al Mahmoud Bin Jodi.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys have you seen the Soda Stream banner ads running on this very USMB site all of yesterday and today?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2014)

There goes Sherri creeping at the bottom of this thread, smgdh. What a dirty dog she is.


----------



## Sally (Feb 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hey guys have you seen the Soda Stream banner ads running on this very USMB site all of yesterday and today?  Ha ha ha.



I thought this was an interesting article about SodaStream.  It appears that the reporters were just like Mrs. Sherri and really didn't care about the Arab workerd even though the Arabs they interviewed told them thast they enjoyed working there and getting good wages.  Compare that to the sweatshops around the world that these reporters are not exhorting people to boycott.  They certainly would never tell anyone to boycott those countries manufacturing products where people are murdered for their religious beliefs.

Seeing SodaStream for myself | Simon Plosker | Ops & Blogs | The Times of Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys have you seen the Soda Stream banner ads running on this very USMB site all of yesterday and today?  Ha ha ha.
> ...


C'mon Sally, this is obviously Zionist Jewish Hasbera. No way this peaceful co-existance could be happening.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Jihad Sherri, now that the USMB is running Soda Stream ads all the time, perhaps, you should show your outrage and protest against it by fucking off this site.  But the shameless propagandist asshole that you are....


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "Man eats rocks" on YouTube
> 
> Man eats rocks - YouTube
> 
> ...


Bah that's nothing. Sherri eats shit three times a day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Man eats rocks" on YouTube
> ...



I posted her baby picture in post #340 


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Awwww how cute she was eating' that Zionist shit.  Wonder what happened to her?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

An emerging victory for freedom of speech for all Americans! 


Bill targeting academic groups that boycott Israel halted in New York AssemblyFEATURED

Posted by*Alex Kane

There was little notice last week when the New York State Senate took up legislation to prohibit state aid from flowing to academic groups that boycott Israel. *Itpassed quietly&#8211;and overwhelmingly.**But when the same legislation started making its way through the New York Assembly,*activists sprung into action&#8211;and have stopped it from advancing, at least for now.

Three committees in the New York Assembly did not discuss or vote on the*anti-boycott legislation, a victory for the coalition of civil liberties and Palestinian rights groups that mobilized fast over the weekend to stop the legislation from passing. Activists said that Assemblywoman Deborah Glick, the chair of the Higher Education Committee, announced that the anti-boycott bill was taken off the agenda for discussion yesterday. Glick also said that the legislation will be reworked, so it could come back in a different form.

Anti-boycott Israel bill halted in New York Assembly


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya dream on. Apparently you don't know how Zionist New Yorkers are. 

So tell us, will you stop posting your crap on this USMB site now that they're advertising Soda Stream banners?  How about you show us your outrage by fucking off this site?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ya dream on. Apparently you don't know how Zionist New Yorkers are.
> 
> So tell us, will you stop posting your crap on this USMB site now that they're advertising Soda Stream banners?  How about you show us your outrage by fucking off this site?



USMB supports SodaStream by allowing them to run banners.

Jihadi Sherri is a supporting member of USMB.

Ergo, Jihadi Sherri supports SodaStream. 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ya dream on. Apparently you don't know how Zionist New Yorkers are.
> ...


Ergo Jihad Sherri is a Zionist. 

Not to mention she worships a Zionist Jew. 

Ho ho ho.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 4, 2014)

Zionists seem to be obsessed with the eating of shit, they speak constantly about the eating of shit, people shit, dog shit, cat shit!

I guess that is just all a part of being a Zionist and being Lost in Zionism, it consumes it's members with a shit obsession.

A shit obsession to accompany the slander and killing obsessions.

lol


----------



## toastman (Feb 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists seem to be obsessed with the eating of shit, they speak constantly about the eating of shit, people shit, dog shit, cat shit!
> 
> I guess that is just all a part of being a Zionist and being Lost in Zionism, it consumes it's members with a shit obsession.
> 
> ...




No, it's just that you remind people of disgusting things like shit. 

The name Sherri Munnerlyn will forever be embedded is shit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)

roudy said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > watch "man eats rocks" on youtube
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


>


Quit droolin'.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


>


I'll drink whatever she commands me to drink!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 5, 2014)

A tv ad from the UK from 1980.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFeV0CbvHG8]SodaStream UK commercial - July 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys have taken this thread to a whole new level!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 5, 2014)

We need some male totty.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


>


I prefer Jihad Sherri!  What a beauty!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate

Corey Robin*and*Henry Farrell*are two scholars who have opposing views on the academic boycott of Israel. *But when it comes to the*anti-boycott bills being debated in the New York legislature, which would cut off state aid to academic groups that support the boycott, they&#8217;re united in opposition.

Robin, a political science professor at Brooklyn College, and Farrell, a political science professor at George Washington University, have issued an open letter criticizing the New York bill&#8211;and its counterpart in Maryland&#8211;as threatening &#8220;the ability of scholars and scholarly associations*to say controversial things in public debate.&#8221; *The letter*was published on the Crooked Timber blog.

Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate | Mondoweiss


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That face is not normal.

Actually come to think of it neither is Jihad Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Second Shift Sherri.

What happened to First Shift Sherri?? Did "she" get snowed in and was not able to make it to the posting office??



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate
> 
> Corey Robin*and*Henry Farrell*are two scholars who have opposing views on the academic boycott of Israel. *But when it comes to the*anti-boycott bills being debated in the New York legislature, which would cut off state aid to academic groups that support the boycott, theyre united in opposition.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

An Open Letter on the Anti-Boycott Bills

Excerpt:

We write as two academics who disagree on the question of the*ASA*boycott. One of us is a firm supporter of the boycott who believes that, as part of the larger*BDS*movement, it has put the Israel-Palestine conflict back on the front burner, offering much needed strategic leverage to those who want to see the conflict justly settled. The other is highly skeptical that the*ASA*boycott is meaningful or effective, and views it as a tactically foolish and entirely symbolic gesture of questionable strategic and moral value.

This disagreement is real, but is not the issue that faces us today. The fundamental question we confront is whether legislatures should punish academic organizations for taking politically unpopular stands. The answer is no. The rights of academics to partake of and participate in public debate are well established. Boycotts are a long recognized and legally protected mode of political speech. The purpose of these bills, as*some of their drafters admit, is to prevent organizations like the*ASA*from engaging in this kind of speech and to punish those organizations if they domerely because the state disapproves of the content of that speech. For these and other reasons, the*Center for Constitutional Rights*and the*New York Civil Liberties Union*have declared their opposition to these bills.

An Open Letter on the Anti-Boycott Bills ? Crooked Timber






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate
> 
> Corey Robin*and*Henry Farrell*are two scholars who have opposing views on the academic boycott of Israel. *But when it comes to the*anti-boycott bills being debated in the New York legislature, which would cut off state aid to academic groups that support the boycott, theyre united in opposition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate
> 
> Corey Robin*and*Henry Farrell*are two scholars who have opposing views on the academic boycott of Israel. *But when it comes to the*anti-boycott bills being debated in the New York legislature, which would cut off state aid to academic groups that support the boycott, they&#8217;re united in opposition.
> 
> ...


The Bill was passed, get over it!  BDS was seen as what it is, a Nazi like anti freedom organization that uses bullying tactics to achieve it's goals.  Kiss the BDS in the US goodbye!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is a short hop skip and a jump from   support of boycott 
programs to legalization of policies of racism and segregation. 

In the  60s----the "right"  to live in neighborhoods with 
demographics of one's choice was a big issue in the 
nazi town of my childhood. 

Those people who support boycotts ----should consider all 
the possibilities.     How about this one.......a directory listing 
all businesses having any  association with any country which 
defines itself as  "islamic"----

When I was a kid-----there was a rumour going on that  
"progresso"   food products were  "MAFIA"   (oil. tomato 
sauce  etc)    How about a campaign to uncover anything 
related to "mafia"    and boycott thereof.     The big time 
---large can PIZZA SAUCE people were "progresso"----
so lets boycott the local mom and pop pizza shop------
great idea.     Lets boycott TOMATOs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

The New York Bill Remains A Bill That Has Not Been Passed Into law.


Bill targeting academic groups that boycott Israel halted in New York Assembly

Over the weekend and yesterday,*many activists calledin to various Assemblymembers to express opposition to the bill. *And as the*Albany Times Union&#8216;s Casey Seiler reports, a group that is normally an ally of the powerful Assembly Speaker who authored the bill, Sheldon Silver, expressed strong opposition to it. *The New York State United Teachers union issued a statement saying that the bill &#8220;violates the principles of academic freedom, the First Amendment protection of speech and protection of association.&#8221; The*Professional Staff Congress, the union for City University of New York faculty, opposed the bill, and so did groups like Jewish Voice for Peace, the Center for Constitutional Rights and the National Lawyers Guild.

About*seventy-five members of the Columbia University faculty*also joined the pile-on against the bill. *And*theNew York Times*published an editorial blasting the legislation. *&#8221;The New York bill is an ill-considered response to the American Studies Association resolution and would trample on academic freedoms and chill free speech and dissent,&#8221; the Times stated. *&#8221;Academics are rightly concerned that it will impose a political test on faculty members seeking university support for research meetings and travel.&#8221;

Anti-boycott Israel bill halted in New York Assembly


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

Watch "Scarlett Johansson Business Deal Crumbles Over Israeli Politics" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

BDS is a response to Israeli Apartheid and Occupation,  a response to  racial discrimination.

You have your facts all wrong




irosie91 said:


> It is a short hop skip and a jump from   support of boycott
> programs to legalization of policies of racism and segregation.
> 
> In the  60s----the "right"  to live in neighborhoods with
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is a response to Israeli Apartheid and Occupation,  a response to  racial discrimination.
> 
> You have your facts all wrong
> 
> ...



BDS is so ridiculous, even the leader of the Fakestinians rejects it hahahahaha! :

BDS Activists Infuriated by Abbas Rejection of Boycotts of Israel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

Gentle Viewers, Don't watch Frau Sherri's terrorist propaganda video.

Watch "Form Voltron" on YouTube instead.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZZv5Z2Iz_s]Form Voltron - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Scarlett Johansson Business Deal Crumbles Over Israeli Politics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXUExRLyKp4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate
> 
> Corey Robin*and*Henry Farrell*are two scholars who have opposing views on the academic boycott of Israel. *But when it comes to the*anti-boycott bills being debated in the New York legislature, which would cut off state aid to academic groups that support the boycott, theyre united in opposition.
> 
> ...



Maryland is also submitting a bill like the one in NY.  Other states will follow suit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

The publicity and debates generated by such unconstitutional bills shall only generate litigation and publicly bring into the MSM ALL the abuses of Occupation. 

Whatever happens with any particular proposed bill, BDS. wins.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Open letter criticizes anti-boycott bills as threat to public debate
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 5, 2014)

So Sherri, on than your usual mind-boggingly dull propaganda, how does it feel to be on the losing side of history?


----------



## jillian (Feb 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The publicity and debates generated by such unconstitutional bills shall only generate litigation and publicly bring into the MSM ALL the abuses of Occupation.
> 
> Whatever happens with any particular proposed bill, BDS. wins.



really? the court found it unconstitutional?

didn't think so.

you'll just have to get over it.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2014)

Jihad Sherri:  





> Whatever happens with any particular proposed bill, BDS. wins....blah blah blah...rubbish...crap....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

To start with, no laws have yet been enacted for any court to have a need to find such laws unconstitutional. 

But certainly what I have been reading are claims that the bill as proposed in NY raises constitutional issues. 

This likely explains why it got bogged down in the Assembly.  





jillian said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The publicity and debates generated by such unconstitutional bills shall only generate litigation and publicly bring into the MSM ALL the abuses of Occupation.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

No laws have been passed to hinder lawful boycotts.

Zionists simply must face this reality.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

&#8216;Haaretz&#8217; analyst says surging BDS movement may be contributing to falling shekel

Rafi Gozlan, the chief economist at*Leader Capital Markets,*one of Israel&#8217;s top investment banks, is speculating that the threat of boycott and sanctions against Israel, as well as*the controversy surrounding Scarlett Johansson&#8217;s global ambassadorship for SodaStream, could have contributed to the weakening of the shekel.

There&#8217;s no doubt about it, we&#8217;re moving to another level of public discourse when*Haaretz*reports on the*dollar reaching the highest rate against shekel in a month*with a headline that reads*Boycott worries may be undermining Israeli currency, economists say. The article included the*above screenshot of SodaStream&#8217;s Johansson promotional with the caption:*&#8220;Indirectly, she&#8217;s influencing the shekel, analysts say.&#8221;

'Haaretz' analyst attributes falling shekel to surging BDS movement


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Bill targeting academic groups that boycott Israel halted in New York Assembly

Activists said that Assemblywoman Deborah Glick, the chair of the Higher Education Committee, announced that the anti-boycott bill was taken off the agenda for discussion yesterday. Glick also said that the legislation will be reworked, so it could come back in a different form.

Anti-boycott Israel bill halted in New York Assembly


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No laws have been passed to hinder lawful boycotts.
> 
> Zionists simply must face this reality.



In fact----all kinds of --boycotts and policies involving discrimination 
against individuals based on alliances and ideologies HAVE been
challenged and found illegal------isa-repecting scum will have to face 
this reality but so far have not-----the filth of the isa-respect creed 
have actually DEMANDED  special rights not accorded other groups.

The good news is that the isa-respecting scum have been employing 
the use of BOYCOTT upon israel since 1948 and the technique has 
merely bitten the dogs in their stinking asses.    There are wealthy 
Syrian and Lebanese chrisians in my town------who WON----their 
wealth by spitting in the face of the   isa-respecting "god"  which 
mandated boycott of Israeli products SINCE  1948.    I would be 
very surprised if  muslims in my town are not tearing the  "soda stream" 
gadgets off the shelves in the  "gadget stores"----I will 
check-----I know the specific jewish gadget store they favor


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Identify BDS ACTIONS US courts have found unlawful.

I am aware of none.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No laws have been passed to hinder lawful boycotts.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2014)

""""Identify BDS ACTIONS US courts have found unlawful.

I am aware of none.""""

   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Typical  ploy of the  genocidal pigs and dogs-----the LIBEL----
it invents a libel-----in this case-----the libel is small----
it accuses me of claiming that   BDS  actions have been 
considered  "unlawful"     A claim I never made----but REALITY 
never stands on the way of isa-respecting filth----in order to 
establish their filth-------they simply REPEAT IT ---and REPEAT 
IT----and  REPEAT IT--------for those who read the bible----
king solomon descrbes such persons as  "dogs returning to their own 
vomit"


An interesting fact about the  BDS  dogs and pigs----they are 
DESPERATE to  present their idiocy as a  NEW PROGRAM----
in fact it has been in effect since  1948-----its problem is that 
it actually never did much except cause problems for the pigs 
and dogs.     The   'isa-respecting 'logic' "   is-----present something 
---ANYTHING  that seems new------and some idiotis will fall for it-----
and they are right-----idiots have been falling for their filth for 
more than 1000 years--------falling and falling and piling up 
dead bodies in the gutters in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS

for the record----the  Glorious Age of ISA-RESPECTING 
Conquest-------owes its "success"   to  STARVATION SIEGE---
economic boycott is nothing more than an attempt to 
RECAPTURE THAT GLORY-----the very same glory that left 
more than a million EMACIATED DEAD BIAFRAN INFANTS 
DEAD IN THE DUST  -----for the glory of    ISAAAAAAA

No one should be surprised------it is the only technique they 
do  "well"


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To start with, no laws have yet been enacted for any court to have a need to find such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> But certainly what I have been reading are claims that the bill as proposed in NY raises constitutional issues.
> 
> ...



You honestly have no idea what the fuck you are talking about, do you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

No laws have been enacted in the US that make BDS unlawful. 




High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > To start with, no laws have yet been enacted for any court to have a need to find such laws unconstitutional.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No laws have been enacted in the US that make BDS unlawful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bullshit you post should be unlawful.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Truth shall always be brought into Light.

It does not matter how much you hate that.





High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No laws have been enacted in the US that make BDS unlawful.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth shall always be brought into Light.
> 
> It does not matter how much you hate that.



So when will you start posting Truth, instead of your steady diet of anti-Semitic propaganda?? 




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

Norman Finkelstein Slams BDS, Right of return

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx5k3E47AoQ]Norman Finkelstein Slams BDS, One-State Solution and Palestinians 'Right of Return' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Learn English, Zionist.

The claim by Zionists is that laws have been enacted in the US making BDS unlawful.

THIS IS FALSE.





Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Truth shall always be brought into Light.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, Zionist.
> 
> The claim by Zionists is that laws have been enacted in the US making BDS unlawful.
> 
> THIS IS FALSE.



Everything about YOU is FALSE, Mohammed(PB&J).

Including the impression you are trying to make that "you" are only one person.




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Is the  rat capable of discussing the thread topic?

It seems it can not and is only able to personally attack other posters.




Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Learn English, Zionist.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

Sherri Incorporated is unhappy that the vail has been pulled off. 






My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sherri Incorporated is unhappy that the vail has been pulled off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL it appears that Sherri is one of the many discharges of the Bowel Discharge Movement.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

Cradle my balls Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Cradle my balls Sherri.



Which member of Sherri Incorporated do you want to cradle your balls??

A. Copy/Paste Sherri?
B. Potty-mouth Sherri?
C. Sperm Smuggler Sherri?
D. Other?




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Cradle my balls Sherri.


You'a brave man!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

> NEW YORK (CNNMoney)
> SodaStream shares jumped Thursday on speculation the maker of household soda machines might join forces with Pepsi as Big Soda moves into the at-home beverage market.
> 
> SodaStream (SODA) shares were up 6% to about $38 midday Thursday, after soaring above $40 in early trading.



SodaStream pops on Pepsi takeover talk - Feb. 6, 2014


Suck on that, you BDS assholes.





My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sherri Incorporated is unhappy that the vail has been pulled off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I got to tell you...."Sherri incorporated" is probably the best description I've heard on this board about this member name.  Congratulations.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Cradle my balls Sherri.
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2014)

Pepsi is on to Israel...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is the  rat capable of discussing the thread topic?
> 
> It seems it can not and is only able to personally attack other posters.
> 
> ...


thread topic?  This site is carrying Soda Stream ads 24/7!  Care to tell us why you haven't stopped posting on this site as a show of solidarity with your fellow BDS terrorist ass lickers?  

Here is the ad. that you conveniently avoid.. just look up ^^^^^


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2014)

The empire building of   the first and second and third reichs--
were accomplished on the dead bodies of 100s of millions as 
was the empire building that  meccaist sows and dogs call 
"the glorious age of islamic conquest".     The sows and dogs 
do not just go off and murder-----they first devise LIBELS --to 
justify their filth.    Even today---the carnage in Syria is not just a matter of    "hey sunnis---lets kill shiites"-----LIBELS fuel 
the hatreds-------The destruction of churches and murder of 
copts in Egyypt is not just  "hey muslims!!!  lets kill christians"

Libels are simply lies repeated over and over again 
and eventually taken as  KNOWN FACT   ----ABSOLUTE 
KNOWN FACT.      One of them has created a mini-libel 
on this very thread.      it has elaborated the little libel 
  "zionists claim there are laws against 'BDS' "     In fact---
that particular isa respecter is simply doing what isa-
respecters have been doing for 1700 years ---which fueled 
the hatreds needed to accomplish their genocides of 100s 
of millions-----to wit    LIBELS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

So says the lying slandering Zionist who calls itself Roudy!

Not on my screen.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the  rat capable of discussing the thread topic?
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So says the lying slandering Zionist who calls itself Roudy!



Sorry, Sherri Inc., but he's not lying.

USMB, the site you support with your membership dollars, has banner ads running for SodaStream.

Your continued posting shows you support them in this decision. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no Soda Stream  ads on my screen or photos of the Zio whore Scar Jo,  and even if I did it would say absolutely nothing about me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no Soda Stream  ads on my screen or photos of the Zio whore Scar Jo,  and even if I did it would say absolutely nothing about me.



This rooster laughs at your attempt to hide the fact that you post on a site that supports SodaStream.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyT2JfR6tNQ#t=53]Scrap Rooster - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch "Is Scarlett Johansson a Whore? (Soda Stream / Palestine)" on YouTube


Yes, Scar Jo is a whore!

He is right, Scar Jo is a whore because she has no values or principles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch Sherri Incorporated be a hypocrite by her continued posting on a website that supports SodaStream. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

ScarJo Says Goodbye To Oxfam Over Her Deal With SodaStream

ScarJo, a human paper cup full of flat soda water that&#8217;s been sitting out on the counter for 4 days, is getting a giant check to be SodaStream&#8217;s global whore and so far the entire thing has turned out to be a giant PR nightmare. When SodaStream announced that it hired ScarJo to sell their shit*by blowing a straw like it&#8217;s a pencil dick, Oxfam slapped her down for spooning with a company that owns a huge factory in an Israeli settlement in the West Bank. Up until today, ScarJo was a Global Ambassador for Oxfam, but she resigned,*because she and Oxfam have a difference of opinion. The difference of opinion being that Oxfam doesn&#8217;t want to be associated with a trick who&#8217;s the brand ambassador for a company that operates on the West Bank and she loves that sugar water money too much.

I&#8217;m sure ScarJo asked the truly important questions before signing on. She asked, &#8220;How much are you going to pay me? How far do you want me to deep throat that straw? How high do you want me to push up my tits?&#8221; Strangely enough, those are the*exact*same questions that*John Travolta*asks every potential employer.

Dlisted | ScarJo Says Goodbye To Oxfam Over Her Deal With SodaStream


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch Sherri Incorporated be a hypocrite by her continued posting on a website that supports SodaStream.
> 
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".



Lol at that funny rat!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Sherri Incorporated be a hypocrite by her continued posting on a website that supports SodaStream.
> ...



SodaStream thanks you for your continued support. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So says the lying slandering Zionist who calls itself Roudy!
> 
> Not on my screen.
> 
> ...


Click on refresh you illiterate IslamoNazi ass kissing idiot.  Banner ads aren't permanent, you're sharing that space with other advertisers.  Thank you for y our support, USMB!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Is Scarlett Johansson a Whore? (Soda Stream / Palestine)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Np2pdg1aJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...





No   there is no evidence that  Scarlett is a whore----but there is 
clear evidence that the disgusting thug presented in the video----
and anyone who supports his filth  ----IS A WHORE.   For those 
who did not tune into the islamo nazi propagandaist  video-----
DO NOT-------it is the usual,  very vulgar stuff  which is 
typical of the isa-respecting genocidal whores and pimps over 
the past  1700 years. ------Libels,   threats,    ape chest thumping, 
and  GLORIFICATION OF THEIR OWN PROPENSITY FOR 
MURDER AND DEPRAVITY

    "spritually"   speaking-----it was a dance upon 100s 
    of millions of victims of  THEIR FILTH


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch "SODASTREAM- DOES THIS THING REALLY WORK?" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch "SUPER BOWL PROTEST!  Scarlett Johansson - Punish Turns His Back" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Who cares!  I want to know when you're going to boycott the USMB now that they're running Soda Stream ads.  Or are you just a phoney baloney hypocrite?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "SODASTREAM- DOES THIS THING REALLY WORK?" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nul0L4itTa0&feature=youtube_gdata_player




for those who have not yet viewed the above video----don't.   It 
must be the sister of the idiot thug in the preceding video----the 
disgusting pimp who accuses  Scarlett of being a whore  who 
"spreads her legs"----apparently like his sister.    The kid looks 
to be about 20 years old and does not even know what  
carbon dioxide is.      A typical  isa-respecting genius-----she is 
ugly and speaks with an horrific grating voice. ---farting out that 
which is not only nonsense-----but depravity.     The two videos 
tell  a story------the story of the utter depravity and complete 
lack of  artistry characteristic of    isa-respecting pimps and whores


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson: I'm a "socially aware" slut

. "I get tested for HIV twice a year. ... One has to be socially aware," she says. "It's part of being a decent human, to be tested for STDs. It's just disgusting behavior when people don't. It's just so irresponsible."

Purple Avenger: Scarlett Johansson: I'm a "socially aware" slut


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Ha ha ha.  Look how she's squirming to avoid answering it.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Is Scarlett Johansson a Whore? (Soda Stream / Palestine)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Np2pdg1aJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



Who's that ugly fucker?..Looks like a terrorist.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Is Scarlett Johansson a Whore? (Soda Stream / Palestine)" on YouTube
> ...


Probably one of the Arab animals that Sherri "services".  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson Would Like The Nude Pic Slut-Shaming To End

Scarlett Johansson certainly wasn't happy about a*hacker*rifling through her email, but while many were scandalized by the revelation that ScarJo has photographed herself in the nude, she isn't ashamed of the pics. In fact, she knows she looked hot.*From:

"I know my best angles," she says with her trademark insouciance. "They were sent to my husband," now ex Ryan Reynolds. "There's nothing wrong with that. It's not like I was shooting a porno." She adds saucily, "Although there's nothing wrong with that either."

Scarlett Johansson Would Like The Nude Pic Slut-Shaming To End


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Scarlett Johansson: I'm a "socially aware" slut
> 
> . "I get tested for HIV twice a year. ... One has to be socially aware," she says. "It's part of being a decent human, to be tested for STDs. It's just disgusting behavior when people don't. It's just so irresponsible."
> 
> Purple Avenger: Scarlett Johansson: I'm a "socially aware" slut



When was the last time you were tested?? 1947??



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johansson: I'm a "socially aware" slut
> ...


During the blood test, the STD's in her test tube ate right through the vile, so her test could not be successfully conducted. However the internist was able to clearly determine that Her brain damage is mainly due to an advanced case of Syph&#322;is eating through most of her brain.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson Is A Cinema-Date Whore

March 31st, 2009*-*Paul Sorrenti



Source:*Scarlett Johansson Is A Cinema-Date Whore

Scarlett Johansson Is A Cinema-Date Whore


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

Sherri is in desperate mode again. Shes trying to dig up dirt on Scar Jo that has absolutely nothing to do with Soda stream so she can convince people that she is evil hahahahahahaha. 
Sherri I dont think i tell you this enough but you are seriously fucked up. Ive never encountered a creature as demented as you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Soda Stream is Tanking


SODASTREAM IS TANKING - Business Insider


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2014)

Roudy was right, time to buy some stock before Pepsi makes a solid offer.


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Soda Stream is Tanking
> 
> 
> SODASTREAM IS TANKING - Business Insider



Nothing in there about BDS hahahahahaha you fool


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Why Israel Fears the Boycott


JERUSALEM &#8212; IF Secretary of State John Kerry&#8217;s attempts to revive talks between Israel and the Palestinian Authority fail because of Israel&#8217;s continuing construction of illegal settlements, the Israeli government is likely to face an international boycott &#8220;on steroids,&#8221; as Mr. Kerry warned last August.These days, Israel seems as terrified by the &#8220;exponential&#8221; growth of the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (or*B.D.S.) movement as it is by Iran&#8217;s rising clout in the region. Last June, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu effectively declared B.D.S. a strategic threat. Calling it the &#8220;delegitimization&#8221; movement, he assigned the overall responsibility for fighting it to his Strategic Affairs Ministry. But B.D.S. doesn&#8217;t pose an existential threat to Israel; it poses a serious challenge to Israel&#8217;s system of oppression of the Palestinian people, which is the root cause of its growing worldwide isolation.


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/02/0...es-israel.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0&referrer=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

BDS has certainly come a long way, as we see US MSM PUBLISHING articles with titles like that "Why Israel Fears The Boycott."


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why Israel Fears the Boycott
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM  IF Secretary of State John Kerrys attempts to revive talks between Israel and the Palestinian Authority fail because of Israels continuing construction of illegal settlements, the Israeli government is likely to face an international boycott on steroids, as Mr. Kerry warned last August.These days, Israel seems as terrified by the exponential growth of the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (or*B.D.S.) movement as it is by Irans rising clout in the region. Last June, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu effectively declared B.D.S. a strategic threat. Calling it the delegitimization movement, he assigned the overall responsibility for fighting it to his Strategic Affairs Ministry. But B.D.S. doesnt pose an existential threat to Israel; it poses a serious challenge to Israels system of oppression of the Palestinian people, which is the root cause of its growing worldwide isolation.
> ...



Holy sh!t, you are BORING!
Can't you at least make an attempt at wit?
SOMETHING!!!  PLEASE!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation

A flawed but compelling narrative has taken root in the debate over SodaStream. It's the story of the*politically moderate Israeli businessman*building bridges*to peace by providing Palestinians good employment. What could be the problem with that?

The problem is that, by virtue of being located in a settlement, SodaStream's operations are inherently anti-peace and, by extension, anti-Israel. This is true, no matter how benevolent SodaStream's intentions or fair its labor practices. SodaStream made a conscious decision to set up operations in a settlement and become part of the occupation -- a decision it cannot now whitewash by adopting the language of peace and coexistence.

Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation*|&nbspLara Friedman


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation
> 
> A flawed but compelling narrative has taken root in the debate over SodaStream. It's the story of the*politically moderate Israeli businessman*building bridges*to peace by providing Palestinians good employment. What could be the problem with that?
> 
> ...



You know...You're right!
Now let's move on to Syrians being mass slaughtered by Syrians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Sodastream was down as much as 13% after hours.

This comes after Coca-Cola announced that it is taking a*10% stake in Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.

Green Mountain filed an application to register a*product called "Karbon,"*which would be used with machines to produce cold water, soda and carbonated beverages.

Here's the line in the press release that has investors freaking out.*

"With The Coca-Cola Company as a global strategic partner in our multi-brand at-home Keurig Cold beverage system, we believe there is significant opportunity to premiumize and accelerate growth in the cold beverage category by empowering consumers with an innovative, convenient way to freshly prepare their favorite cold beverages at the push of a button, said Brian P. Kelley CEO of GMCR.

SODASTREAM IS TANKING - Business Insider





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Soda Stream is Tanking
> 
> 
> SODASTREAM IS TANKING - Business Insider


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation
> ...



Why would Sherri care about that ? There are no Israelis/Jews doing the killing, so its of no interest to her...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream was down as much as 13% after hours.
> 
> This comes after Coca-Cola announced that it is taking a*10% stake in Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.
> 
> ...




OMG!  That's the END of Soda Stream; The END I tell you!
I can't wait for the Patent lawsuit to start.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII | Adweek

The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII

Sodastream is not there, but Coke is. 

Watch "Official Coca-Cola "Big Game" Commercial 2014 - America Is Beautiful" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII | Adweek
> 
> The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII | Adweek
> 
> The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII
> 
> ...



*Sodastream is not there, but Coke is*

You're comparing the most well known drink in the world to a machine which makes soda that just recently started production??

Oh wait, I forgot you suffer from severe dementia , my bad


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.

Coke was there, SodaStream was not.

We are addressing the rating of the ad, Scar Jo failure, lol!

And BDS victory, let us not forget all this beautiful publicity we have seen of the Occupation and Apartheid and the illegal settlements!



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The 10 Best Ads of Super Bowl XLVIII | Adweek
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS has certainly come a long way, as we see US MSM PUBLISHING articles with titles like that "Why Israel Fears The Boycott."


They sure have.  They managed to get banned from almost every American university there is, and a law passed against them in NY.  Can't wait to see their other accomplishments!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Coke was there, SodaStream was not.
> 
> ...



What does Soda Stream not being at the superbowl have to do with anything ??

Hundreds of millions of products  weren't at the superbowl either

You make no sense Sherri. You really are pathetic


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BDS has certainly come a long way, as we see US MSM PUBLISHING articles with titles like that "Why Israel Fears The Boycott."
> ...



Oh common Roudy. BDS just started, give them a chance...

Oh wait, they've been around for almost a decade hahahaha!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Coke was there, SodaStream was not.
> 
> ...


You realize, do you not, you freaking imbecile, that just to have the ability to advertise in the Super Bowl requires an investment in the tens of millions?


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> ...



I thought 3rd shift Sherri was smarter then the others.

I guess they're all equally stupid hahhaha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

What a Moron you show yourself to be!

This news story of Scar Jo and SodaStream and their business relationship, which includes an ad that was aired at the super Bowl, and this leading to the whore ending her relationship with Oxfam , has brought substantial worldwide MSM attention to BDS and all the abuses of Israel's Occupation in Palestine, especially the illegal settlements.

The fact SodaStream and the whore's ad did so poorly shows Israel does not come out of this looking good. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

They had an ad at the Superbowl.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercialBy Maura Judkis,**Published: FEBRUARY 02, 9:45 PM ET*E-mail the writer

SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercial - The Washington Post


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn8fK6r9ayc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sherri exhibits her utter ignorance, as usual.  Come on Sherri, drink some more ZIONIST COKE!  Ha ha ha!

*Iran declares boycott on Coca Cola, Intel and 'Zionists'*
Ahmadinejad signs law forbidding Iranian broadcast authority from airing advertisements for 'Zionist' companies. Black list include American companies owned by Jews and firms that do business with Israel. Nestle, IBM, others in crosshairs

The amendment obligates a number of government ministries to establish a committee to identify and locate products from "Zionist" companies being sold in Iran. In addition, this committee will be charged with finding the names of leading figures in the blacklisted companies so that they may be boycotted as well.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercialBy Maura Judkis,**Published: FEBRUARY 02, 9:45 PM ET*E-mail the writer
> 
> SodaStream strikes out with Scarlett Johansson Super Bowl commercial - The Washington Post


*Super Bowl 2014 ads: SodaStream spot could be viral hit Scarlett Johansson wanted*


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a Moron you show yourself to be!
> 
> This news story of Scar Jo and SodaStream and their business relationship, which includes an ad that was aired at the super Bowl, and this leading to the whore ending her relationship with Oxfam , has brought substantial worldwide MSM attention to BDS and all the abuses of Israel's Occupation in Palestine, especially the illegal settlements.
> 
> ...



Just the fact that you call her a whore, really shows what kind of disgusting biased person you are Sherri. 
Because she chooses to be with a company like SodaStream does not change who she is. You know nothing about the person she is.

What we know about you is that whoever isn't on your side, is a whore and a bad person. You're a vile lump of dog shit Sherri, and I truly mean that !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch "SCARJO'S APARTHEID ADVENTURE" on YouTube


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 6, 2014)

*yawn!*

Like any other extended hate rant, all that venom shows us 'who' the l'il sherrithing is.......and *what* the pious l'il sherrifilth is.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "SCARJO'S APARTHEID ADVENTURE" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ermVyMzsA1w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Great Pallywood film. Oskar material.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Soda Stream is Tanking
> 
> 
> SODASTREAM IS TANKING - Business Insider



Only if tanking is a 6% rise in stock prices in one day. 



> NEW YORK (CNNMoney)
> SodaStream shares jumped Thursday on speculation the maker of household soda machines might join forces with Pepsi as Big Soda moves into the at-home beverage market.
> 
> SodaStream (SODA) shares were *up 6%* to about $38 midday Thursday, after soaring above $40 in early trading.


SodaStream pops on Pepsi takeover talk - Feb. 6, 2014

Another epic fail by Sherri Incorporated. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream was down as much as 13% after hours.
> 
> This comes after Coca-Cola announced that it is taking a*10% stake in Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.
> 
> ...



I'll see your article from Feb 5th, and raise you one from Feb 6th...


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney)
> SodaStream shares jumped Thursday on speculation the maker of household soda machines might join forces with Pepsi as Big Soda moves into the at-home beverage market.
> 
> SodaStream (SODA) shares were *up 6% to about $38 midday Thursday,* after soaring above $40 in early trading.



SodaStream pops on Pepsi takeover talk - Feb. 6, 2014


You lose!! 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Coke was there, SodaStream was not.
> 
> ...



A BDS "victory" would mean your "Palestinian" terror friends will have no jobs or income, and will be reduced to eating cats and sand.

Is that what you really want??? 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BDS has certainly come a long way, as we see US MSM PUBLISHING articles with titles like that "Why Israel Fears The Boycott."
> ...



B D S....




​

My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

More Israel supporters:

Creative Community For Peace - Quotes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

A BDS victory is any act of boycott or divestment or sanction by any person anywhere that opens eyes of others to the human rights abuses of Israel she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine. 

Opening people's eyes to Israels crimes against humanity in Palestine grows BDS and hastens the end for Apartheid in Palestine and all its abuses.

What the essence of this story is Oxfam boycotting  Scar Jo  for whoring for an illegal settlement company materially benefitting off the Occupation.

Sin has consequences. That is also illustrated by the Scar Jo debacle, and I am sure anyone follows the things life you shall certainly keep seeing more and more illustrations of that.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A BDS victory is any act of boycott or divestment or sanction by any person anywhere that opens eyes of others to the human rights abuses of Israel she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Opening people's eyes to Israels crimes against humanity in Palestine grows BDS and hastens the end for Apartheid in Palestine and all its abuses.
> 
> ...



It's in Area C.  You never learn do you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A BDS victory is any act of boycott or divestment or sanction by any person anywhere that opens eyes of others to the human rights abuses of Israel she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Opening people's eyes to Israels crimes against humanity in Palestine grows BDS and hastens the end for Apartheid in Palestine and all its abuses.
> 
> ...



A BDS "victory" means unemployment and abject poverty for the "Palestinians" who currently hold jobs at the SodaStream factory.

I'm really shocked that you want that for your friends.

Why do you hate "Palestinians", Sherri Inc.????



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

A reminder of how happy the Palestinians are working for SodaStream.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl85AL1l0H0]SodaStream - Building Bridges, Not Walls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Props to Sodastream for helping the Palestinians better their lives, and shame on assholes like Sherri who want the Palestinians to live in mud huts and suffer, just so they can blame Israel for everything.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am addressing the best ads of the Super Bowl.
> ...



Sherri would orgasm if the Palestinians were reduced to eating cats, she would posting articles about it all day 24/7.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Soda Stream is Tanking
> ...


My philosophy is whatever Sherri Inc. says, the EXACT OPPOSITE is true.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A BDS victory is any act of boycott or divestment or sanction by any person anywhere that opens eyes of others to the human rights abuses of Israel she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Opening people's eyes to Israels crimes against humanity in Palestine grows BDS and hastens the end for Apartheid in Palestine and all its abuses.
> 
> ...


If Scar Jo is whoring for Soda Stream is Sherria whoring for Hamas?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A BDS victory is any act of boycott or divestment or sanction by any person anywhere that opens eyes of others to the human rights abuses of Israel she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine.
> ...



Sherri is a world renouned sperm smuggler there Chief.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fellow posters-----I,  too,   feel offended that a disgusting person---
to wit,,   sherri-----has OVER AND OVER  referred to Scarlett in the 
terms commonly used by her fellow gutter scum -----"whore" ---
but lets not sink to her level of  ----the vulgarity of  
 "isa/alaaaa"   "respect"  and its attendant filth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.



Which media is widely calling her that?


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 7, 2014)

'Sin has consequences' - Including when it's the sin committed by refusing to admit that 'Zionists' are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish People for........being Jews, following the Covenant which GOD set forth on Sinai, living in their own land, etc, etc, etc.

If the 'issue' is about the DISPUTED territories, then the violence of some of those territories' residents needs to be condemned - not excused and celebrated.  

Consider this, l'il sherriliar:  If the 'two boys from Awarta' are NOT guilty of murdering the Fogels in their beds - then by bragging about doing the murders, they are guilty of quite a few different sins.  Lying is the least of it.  By lying, they are obstructing justice and shielding the true murderers.......  I just can't imagine an 'officer of the court' even condoning such behavior.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.



Who gives a fucking shit?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

What nonsense Zionist posters come up with!

Zionists are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish people.....?????

And as for your claims about what teenagers accused of crimes have said or not said, why would anyone believe what a Zionazi rag or a Zionist says they said?

Zionazi rags and Zionists have no credibility


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.



:LMAO:

So sad and desperate Sherri is. I pity you !


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.
> ...



Answer?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Cradle my balls Sherri.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense Zionist posters come up with!
> 
> Zionists are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish people?????



oh my goodness - are you on drugs or something?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Cradle my balls Sherri.



Her hands are full of warts.  Her mouth worse.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Read the posts.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Cradle my balls Sherri.
> ...



Shes a dirty dog.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

I pulled this from Sherri's Instagram, happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't find any posts where the media is widely calling her a whore.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I pulled this from Sherri's Instagram, happy hunting everyone!



Throw a bucket of water over her, she will melt.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's Sherri telling everybody about those evil Joooos:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

"Sin has consequences' - Including when it's the sin committed by refusing to admit that 'Zionists' are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish People for........being Jews, following the Covenant which GOD set forth on Sinai, living in their own land, etc, etc, etc.:

Read  the claim made by MHUNTERB above.

She claims Zionists are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish people....





Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What nonsense Zionist posters come up with!
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I pulled this from Sherri's Instagram, happy hunting everyone!
> ...


Plain water will do. Just don't waste any Soda Stream on it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

That is not the definition of Zionists.




MHunterB said:


> 'Sin has consequences' - Including when it's the sin committed by refusing to admit that 'Zionists' are simply people who refuse to hate the Jewish People for........being Jews, following the Covenant which GOD set forth on Sinai, living in their own land, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> If the 'issue' is about the DISPUTED territories, then the violence of some of those territories' residents needs to be condemned - not excused and celebrated.
> 
> Consider this, l'il sherriliar:  If the 'two boys from Awarta' are NOT guilty of murdering the Fogels in their beds - then by bragging about doing the murders, they are guilty of quite a few different sins.  Lying is the least of it.  By lying, they are obstructing justice and shielding the true murderers.......  I just can't imagine an 'officer of the court' even condoning such behavior.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Read the posts.
> ...


Meanwhile there's plenty of posts on this board where everybody is calling Sherri a Hamas whore.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Sodastream is reserved solely for Zionists, to fill them with hate.




Hossfly said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream is reserved solely for Zionists, to fill them with hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only Zionists have purchased SodaStream ? Got a link for that ?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Read the posts.
> ...



Any luck finding proof that the media is widely calling Scarlet a whore?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The media is widely calling Scar Jo a whore, I backed that up with sources.
> ...










My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have some sperm I need to have smuggled into Cleveland.

Are you interested in the job???




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream is reserved solely for Zionists, to fill them with hate.



It is also reserved for "Palestinians", to earn money to fill their families bellies with food. 

But being the asshole you are, you want that taken away, and for your friends to eat cats and sand.

Why do you hate "Palestinians"???



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

Sherri wants Palestinians to suffer so she can blame it on the Jews.  The more suffering by the Gazans and West Bank PA controlled area, the better in her mind.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I posted sources, none of them Maan.

The rat needs to learn to read English.




Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri wants Palestinians to suffer so she can blame it on the Jews.  The more suffering by the Gazans and West Bank PA controlled area, the better in her mind.



So Sherri Incorporated is just using them as pawns in their evil game?

Why does that not surprise me??? 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I posted sources, none of them Maan.
> 
> The rat needs to learn to read English.



You sure are defensive of Ma'an.

How much of their stock does Sherri Incorporated hold?? 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sodastream is reserved solely for Zionists, to fill them with hate.
> ...



Sherri WANTS to see these Palestinians hungry and eating cats and sand, so she can come on here and blast Israel 25 hours a day.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I posted sources, none of them Maan.
> 
> The rat needs to learn to read English.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I posted sources, none of them Maan.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri has the Quran memorized front to back.



You're kidding, right? I doubt any member of Sherri Incorporated has the brain power to memorize "Green Eggs and Ham" front to back.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri has the Quran memorized front to back.
> ...



Lots of mindless people have memorized the koran----IN ARABIC---
without having a clue as to what the words mean ----the whole book.
Doing so is considered  an  "education"    in the UMMAH--a person 
who can do it------is considered a kinda  "genius"     "hakim"


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Koran makes for a good read, if you like reading HORROR novels.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

The Hamilton and District Labour Council in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, adopted the following motion on January 17, 2012, joining the international campaign to boycott SodaStream products:

Whereas: SodaStream is an Israeli company with its main factory in the industrial park of Ma&#8217;aleh Adumim, the largest Israeli settlement in the West Bank, which is internationally recognized as occupied Palestinian territory.

Whereas: The Israeli colonization of the West Bank, including the industrial park where SodaStream has its main factory, is illegal under international law.

Whereas: The company is marketing itself to the ecologically conscious, since its products allow you to make carbonated soft drinks at home, eliminating the need to produce and recycle a large number of glass bottles.

Whereas: Boycotting these SodaStream products are important to the boycott and divestment campaign in support of human rights for Palestinians.

Therefore be it resolved that the Hamilton and District Labour Council support the international boycott of SodaStream products.




Hamilton and District Labour Council Passes Motion to Boycott SodaStream Products

Posted by*labor4pal*on 1/19/13 &#8226; Categorized as*BDS New


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

BDS VICTORY - SODA STREAM ISOLATED - 'Hamilton and District Labour Council in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, adopted the following motion on January 17, 2012, joining the international campaign to boycott SodaStream products: Whereas: SodaStream is an Israeli company with its main factory in the industrial park of Ma&#8217;aleh Adumim, the largest Israeli settlement in the West Bank, which is internationally recognized as occupied Palestinian territory.'

https://m.facebook.com/153910014676522/posts/150390601779976


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Will boycotting ScarJo end the occupation?

By*Khaled Diab

Lost in Translation brought Scarlett Johansson global fame. Will the actress's latest role - lost in the occupation - earn her widespread infamy?

Will boycotting ScarJo end the occupation? - OpinionIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

BDS should be thanking Scar Jo.

Her actions hasten the day the Apartheid Regime in Palestine shall fall.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Hamilton and District Labour Council in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, adopted the following motion on January 17, 2012, joining the international campaign to boycott SodaStream products:
> 
> Whereas: SodaStream is an Israeli company with its main factory in the industrial park of Maaleh Adumim, the largest Israeli settlement in the West Bank, which is internationally recognized as occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> ...



Ontario Canada, eh??






Good day, and welcome to the Great White North.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Academics should boycott Israel: Growing movement takes next stepA major scholarly group affirms a boycott over Palestine. They're right and ethical -- and widely misunderstood


These days, Israel is an extremely difficult state to defend.

It should be so. Israel continues to make a mockery of the peace process by*constructing new settlements*and*insulting American leaders. It tolerates politicians who routinely makeracist statements. And it continues to be in*violation*of at least 77 United Nations Resolutions and*numerous provisions*of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

The latest challenge to these violations comes from the Boycott/Divestment/Sanctions movement, which has attracted the attention of pro-Israel advocacy groups and the Israeli government itself, thus validating the efficacy of the tactic. A specific element of BDS, academic boycott, was recently ratified by the Association of Asian American Studies and enjoys*overwhelming supportamong the membership of the American Studies Association, whose National Council today voted to affirm*a resolutionhonoring the Palestinian call to boycott Israeli universities.

Academics should boycott Israel: Growing movement takes next step - Salon.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Hamilton and District Labour Council in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, adopted the following motion on January 17, 2012, joining the international campaign to boycott SodaStream products:
> 
> Whereas: SodaStream is an Israeli company with its main factory in the industrial park of Maaleh Adumim, the largest Israeli settlement in the West Bank, which is internationally recognized as occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> ...



Take off to the Great White North.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BFPt001PYU]Bob & Doug McKenzie - Take Off - YouTube[/ame]


Take off, it's a beauty way to go.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS VICTORY - SODA STREAM ISOLATED - 'Hamilton and District Labour Council in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, adopted the following motion on January 17, 2012, joining the international campaign to boycott SodaStream products: Whereas: SodaStream is an Israeli company with its main factory in the industrial park of Ma&#8217;aleh Adumim, the largest Israeli settlement in the West Bank, which is internationally recognized as occupied Palestinian territory.'
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/153910014676522/posts/150390601779976


Sherri Sherri Sherri, WAKE UP.  

BDS just got flushed down the toilet in North America, and Europe will soon follow:

*House Bill Would Cut Funding to Backers of Israeli Boycotts*

U.S. universities could see their taxpayer funds pulled
A new bipartisan bill introduced Thursday in the House would strip all federal funds from any U.S. academic institution that decides to boycott Israel, according to a copy of the newly filed legislation obtained by the Free Beacon.

The introduction of the bill marks the first time that Congress has sought to level harsh economic penalties on federally funded universities that seek to boycott the Jewish state.

The bill comes just months after the American Studies Association (ASA) agreed to boycott Israeli academics and universities, prompting a fierce backlash from pro-Israel groups and others.

The Protect Academic Freedom Act, jointly filed by House Chief Deputy Whip Peter Roskam (R., Ill.) and Rep. Dan Lipinski (D., Ill.) could serve as a deterrent to other groups considering Israeli boycotts.

It would amend the Higher Education Act of 1965 to prohibit an institution that participates in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars from being eligible to receive federal funds, according to text of the legislation.

Attempts to single out Israel for discriminatory boycotts violates the principle of academic freedom guaranteed by the United States, the bill states.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Sherri been guzzling that sperm again instead of smuggling it.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri been guzzling that sperm again instead of smuggling it.


She got busted for driving under the influence of too much sperm.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri been guzzling that sperm again instead of smuggling it.
> ...



It's too bad "she" has such a hard-on against SodaStream.

"She" could make some sperm flavored soda for "herself" with it. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


And how do we know she's not secretly having that exact same recipe?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri been guzzling that sperm again instead of smuggling it.
> ...



Wasn't she fired for drinking on the job at the sperm bank?


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

I bet if Soda Stream offered Sherri a job with a three figure salary, she would take it in a second !


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2014)

For discussion  

  In view of the history of economic and academic 
boycotts against jews and zionism ---HISTORICALLY---
perhaps we can discuss the motives and aims of the 
present programs of economic and academic boycott.

I have a feeling that someday-----someone will insist 
that   BDS   was instigated by  MOSSAD


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Yup, she was fired for making Sperm Mojitos with the Soda Stream machine from people who had just sold their sperm.  Apparently it got to a point where her sperm addiction got out of control.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

What is there to do but laugh at the Zionists who simply cannot accept all these smashing BDS successes.

The writing is on the wall, that Apartheid Regime in Palestine is going to fall.

Thank you, God.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> I bet if Soda Stream offered Sherri a job with a three figure salary, she would take it in a second !


She'd even be their spokesperson!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is there to do but laugh at the Zionists who simply cannot accept all these smashing BDS successes.
> 
> The writing is on the wall, that Apartheid Regime in Palestine is going to fall.
> 
> Thank you, God.


It's smashing alright, on your head.  Did you see the anti BDS Bill that the House is passing?  

The writing is on the wall for BDS.  Kiss it goodbye in the US.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

These unconstitutional proposed bills are going nowhere.


Dima Khalidi, the*Director of Palestine Solidarity Legal Support and Cooperating Counsel with the Center for Constitutional Rights, had a similar message in a statement e-mailed to us. *This bill, like those proposed in the New York and Maryland state legislatures, is an outrageous assault on free speechThe bill violates the*Constitution*by denying funding to a university if any groups or individuals at that institution advocate for the academic boycott of Israel, Khalidi said. *It singles out and punishes only those boycotts that advocate for Palestinian rights. The First Amendment is clear: the government may not forbid controversial speech by students and academics based on its content or viewpoint.

Similar efforts to defund institutions that receive government funding have been struck down as unconstitutional. *For instance, in 1999,*New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani pulled funding*from a city museum that displayed a portrait of the Virgin Mary sullied by elephant excrement. *A federal judge ruled that Giulianis move was unconstitutional and threatened the First Amendment.

Congress is next battleground over boycott of Israel | Mondoweiss


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I am lmao at the Zionist moron Roudy.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to do but laugh at the Zionists who simply cannot accept all these smashing BDS successes.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am lmao at the Zionist moron Roudy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facts make you laugh ?? That's funny

Doesn't matter,. because every poster here who has read your posts is laughing at you!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I bet if Soda Stream offered Sherri a job with a three figure salary, she would take it in a second !
> ...



She would suck all their dicks!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am lmao at the Zionist moron Roudy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh look out everyone Potty Mouth Sherri has logged on.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Is it true she was smuggling it out of the work place as well?


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yup ! She does it as a hobby instead


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No wonder she was fired, what a dirty dog.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

All these Zionists so LOST, lost in Occuparion, lost in Apartheid.

LOST in a lost and dying world, morally bankrupt!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I laugh at you Zionists, I love watching BDS unfolding.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am lmao at the Zionist moron Roudy.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All these Zionists so LOST, lost in Occuparion, lost in Apartheid.
> 
> LOST in a lost and dying world, morally bankrupt![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I have no friends doing any killing absolutely anywhere.

But your Zionist pals are killing children in Palestine, over 1519 since 2000.

What is your response to Zionist killings?




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > All these Zionists so LOST, lost in Occuparion, lost in Apartheid.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I am all for this, BDS should be as broad as possible.

I just love this growing BDS Movement.


Why BDS Should Target All Israeli Institutions

"The BDS movement and its*attack on SodaStream and Scarlett Johansson*have been much in the news.The BDS movement (the movement for boycott, divestment, and sanctions against Israeli businesses and institutions) aims at ending the occupation, the settlements, Israeli discrimination against Palestinian Arabs, and Israel&#8217;s long-continuing exclusion from return to its territory of the Palestinians expelled and/or exiled by Israeli forces from that territory in the 1948 war."

"Some people, although they wish to see an end to the occupation and settlements,believe that BDS should target only institutions that directly support the occupation and/or settlements.*They want settlements-related business to be &#8220;disentangled&#8221; from other Israeli businesses and institutions."

For reasons given below, I believe that this view would lead to a sadly truncated &#8220;movement&#8221;, shorn of most of its potential power to effect change&#8212;that BDS should target all Israeli businesses and institutions.

Why BDS Should Target All Israeli Institutions » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Date of article is 2/6/2014




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am all for this, BDS should be as broad as possible.
> 
> I just love this growing BDS Movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

JAISAL NOOR, TRNN PRODUCER: Welcome to The Real News. I'm Jaisal Noor in Baltimore.

Secretary of State John Kerry is coming under fire in Israel for recent remarks about the lack of progress in the Israeli-Palestinian peace process. He said, quote, "The risks are very high for Israel." "People are talking about boycott. That will intensify in the case of failure. We all have a strong interest in this conflict resolution. Today's status quo absolutely, to a certainty, I promise you 100*percent, cannot be maintained."

The statements follow the resignation of actress Scarlett Johansson as a global ambassador for Oxfam after a campaign by the Boycott, Divest, and Sanctions movement, or BDS, brought international attention to her role as a spokesperson for SodaStream, a company that operates a factory in the occupied West Bank. In a statement, Oxfam said that the business, "such as SodaStream, that operate in settlements further the ongoing poverty and denial of rights of the Palestinian communities that we work to support.

Scarlett Johansson Controversy Brings International Attention to BDS Movement "Scarlett Johansson Controversy Brings International Attention to BDS Movement" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

It just hit me, now I know what's going on.

Sherri Incorporated is trying to get the SodaStream factory closed so they can take it over.

They will produce SpermaStream machines to make carbonated drinks flavored with the finest sperm of man and beasts.

They will force the "Palestinians" to provide the sperms.


And I hear they are already in negotiations with Mahmoud al-Jody to be their spokesman.  



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no friends doing any killing absolutely anywhere.
> 
> But your Zionist pals are killing children in Palestine, over 1519 since 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I have no friends killing anyone.

WHY Are Zionists so addicted to lying?

Does Sally live to lie?


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no friends killing anyone.
> 
> WHY Are Zionists so addicted to lying?
> 
> Does Sally live to lie?



I think even a 5 year old would understand that when she said 'your friends', she's talking about the people you support, not your ACTUAL friends.

How can one person be so stupid ???  

Why are pro - Palestinians addicted to being so idiotic ?


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no friends killing anyone.
> 
> WHY Are Zionists so addicted to lying?
> 
> *Does Sally live to lie*?



No, but you do.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no friends killing anyone.
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no friends killing anyone.
> ...



Who is claiming the sherriliar has actual friends???  I wouldn't bet that anyone who's "friends" with that vituperative virago has the least awareness of its postings on these boards......

And I'm especially certain the pious l'il pustule hasn't admitted to its posts about wanting "to smash something into their faces...."


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2014)

So, how is the conversation going, about BDS?






a.k.a. the world's funniest Flea Circus?


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no friends killing anyone.
> ...



Yup:  the KrazyKrakerKKKreep was busy projecting again.....


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am lmao at the Zionist moron Roudy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to get to a point where BDS will be like Hamas and US Universities and organizations will be throwing them out on their filthy terrorist worshiping asses.  How funny will that be?  Ha ha ha


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These unconstitutional proposed bills are going nowhere.
> 
> 
> Dima Khalidi, the*Director of Palestine Solidarity Legal Support and Cooperating Counsel with the Center for Constitutional Rights, had a similar message in a statement e-mailed to us. *This bill, like those proposed in the New York and Maryland state legislatures, is an outrageous assault on free speechThe bill violates the*Constitution*by denying funding to a university if any groups or individuals at that institution advocate for the academic boycott of Israel, Khalidi said. *It singles out and punishes only those boycotts that advocate for Palestinian rights. The First Amendment is clear: the government may not forbid controversial speech by students and academics based on its content or viewpoint.
> ...


Director of Palestinian Solidarity Bowel Movement can say whatever they want.  Who gives a shit.  This is America, and BDS has been found guilty of forbidding and censoring free speech, plus pushing a political agenda, which is against the funding requirements for universities and public organizations.  Did you think America is like some Muslim or Islamic Gaza style shithole?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


She was selling sperm at the street corner accross from the sperm bank in dimebags and got busted.  LOL


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no friends killing anyone.
> 
> WHY Are Zionists so addicted to lying?
> 
> Does Sally live to lie?



Why, Mrs. Sherri, if these aren't your friends, can you tell us what you say about these people on the other sites where you are busy castigating the Jews and Israel?  I don't think anyone on this Middle East forum has seen you say anything negative about them.  If you really condemned what these people were doing to innocent others, surely you would be quite busy castigating them also.  The problem is that you are so silent about what they are doing as if you are covering up for your friends and it doesn't matter to you how many people they kill.


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no friends killing anyone.
> ...



How can anyone have any actual friends in real life when a person sits in the house 24/7 running around the Internet castigating the Jews and Israel?  It probably would do her a world of good to get out for fresh air once in a while.  Maybe the church ladies would invite her to go to lunch at the closest Shoney's if she makes an effort to befriend them.


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no friends killing anyone.
> ...




Do you think that Mrs. Sherri is hoping that there are 72 Chippendale Studs for her up in the Islamic Paradise?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Such good news this day brings.

When AIPAC throws in the towel

02/07/14 10:24 AMUPDATED*02/07/14 03:52 PM

When AIPAC throws in the towel | MSNBC





Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such good news this day brings.
> 
> When AIPAC throws in the towel
> 
> ...



From your stupid link...


> The Rachel Maddow Show / The MaddowBlog



It's a blog, Dumbass. An opinion piece.

It's not real news. It's what Mr Rachel Madcow thinks is news. And this is the same "newsperson" that said someone should shit in Sarah Palin's mouth.

You may take what Mr Madcow thinks as truth, but no one else on the planet does.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

lol, what a loser apaic is becoming.

No war with Syria.

No war with Iran.

No new sanctions on Iran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

msnbc.com

That is not a blog, rat!




Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Such good news this day brings.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> msnbc.com
> 
> That is not a blog, rat!
> 
> ...



You must have missed it, let me make it larger for you...




> The Rachel Maddow Show / *The MaddowBlog
> *



Can you read the word "blog" now???????



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, what a loser apaic is becoming.
> 
> No war with Syria.
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with Soda Stream, you imp of Satan? Oh, it's the weekend. You'll be posting meaningless bullshit and spamming for 72 consecutive hours. Of course you want no war with Syria or Iran. You worship terrorists. Tell 3rd Shift Satanic Sherri I said hi.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

msnbc.com

How do you miss that? 





Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > msnbc.com
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, what a loser apaic is becoming.
> 
> No war with Syria.
> 
> ...



Sherri, you UGLY piece of garbage, you ALWAYS complain that people are posting off topic.

What the fuck does your article have to do with the topic, you nasty Satanic Shill?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _lol, what a loser apaic is becoming_...


Yeah, but they're still richer than God, while you're stuck blogging from Asshole, Arkansas...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> msnbc.com
> 
> How do you miss that?
> 
> ...



MSNBC.com posts blogs.

Quelle surprise.

Did you know MSNBC has stopped showing hard news on their cable channel, and is only showing opinion shows?

That's how they decided to roll.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > msnbc.com
> ...



One of the Iranians is posting. 2nd shift Satanic Sherri it looks like. He no speaky good English.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I thought all the members of Sherri Incorporated were Iranians. 


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

There has been a shift in the US, and don't I love BDS.


Watch "AIPAC Backs Down on Warmongering Iran Sanctions...For Now" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 7, 2014)

Watch "Sorry, Coke and Pepsi. (Uncensored)" on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxq4ziu-wrI]Sorry, Coke and Pepsi. (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

To think, the tipping point was that whore!

lol!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2014)

an interesting  factoid of cultural history-----JOOOOS have 
been big users of carbonated water FOREVER-----when I was 
a kid the stuff got delivered like milk------by men in trucks and 
to the stairs next to the back door. -----in special SPRITZ BOTTLES        Jewish restaurants served carbonated water 
routinely-----and some of the real informal ones had the stuff 
on tap----for general use.     Mixing in some syrup to MAKE 
"soda"  -----yup----I recall my grandma doing that ---uhm....
almost 60 years ago.       Today----the word  SPRITZER----
(wine mixed with carbonated water)    has become so 
ubiquitous that it is on the lips of TV  cooks who do ----good 
ole boy SOUTHERN bacon impregnated cookery.    I drank 
"spritzers"   -------a bit of sabbath wine mixed with carbonated 
water when I was five years old          Sheeesh ----to know man---STUDY CUISINE.    The entire issue of   "soda stream"---
is actually a CULTURAL PHENOMENON-------when I was a kid---
my christian playmates never got  to taste a drop of wine----
and waited with bated breath to reach  age 18-----so they could travel to the NEXT STATE OVER   and get their first 
STIFF DRINK...........its a war of CULTURES-----

           SPRITZER ENVY  

                     PS    for sherri----remember to mention the 
                        FACT  that ISA could not have turned 
                        water into wine-<<<  its a christian lie----
                        Isa----was a good muslim who never touched 
                        wine----or a spritzer -----or a  SODA STREAM


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson is Right &#8211; the Face of SodaStream Doesn't Fit With Oxfam

by*Vijay Prashad

Published on Thursday, January 30, 2014 by*The Guardian

"Maale Adumim is built on the rubble of the Palestinian villages of Abu Dis, Al Izriyyeh, Al Issawiyyeh, Al Tur, Khan al Ahmar and Anata &#8211; names that exist now only in the memory of their displaced residents. How could Oxfam retain its global ambassador when her new job would undermine its principles? Pro-Palestinian activists began to put pressure on Oxfam and Johansson to make a simple choice &#8211; either she break her contract with SodaStream or Oxfam would have to cut itself off from her complicity with settlement activity.  Within the US, the question of the boycott of Israel has become an important political issue, with the vote by the American Studies Association &#8211; and other scholarly bodies &#8211; to sanction Israel for its illegal occupation, an occupation that has been backed by US political, diplomatic and financial power. Several US lawmakers wish to make any talk of a boycott of Israel illegal within the US. In this context, it is understandable that Oxfam America had to tread lightly. Any link between the Johansson fiasco and the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign would bring Oxfam America into this toxic environment. Eventually, good sense prevailed and Johansson cut her ties to Oxfam.

"Small as it may seem in the context of a long battle, the Johansson affair is one more piece of evidence that illegal Israeli actions in the occupied Palestinian territories are being increasingly held up to scrutiny. There is no longer impunity for those willing to associate themselves with it. Patience has run out and an honest debate on western support for Israel at all costs is now on the table. This debate is better than silence, or than celebrity airbrushing of deep-seated problems. I welcome it."

Scarlett Johansson is Right ? the Face of SodaStream Doesn't Fit With Oxfam | Common Dreams


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Scarlett Johansson is Right &#8211; the Face of SodaStream Doesn't Fit With Oxfam
> 
> by*Vijay Prashad
> 
> ...


You're beating a dead horse. BDS is a losers dream, soon to be a nightmare.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To think, the tipping point was that whore! lol!


Tipping Point?

Are you operating under the delusion that something significant can be attributed to that little sideshow?

Oh, and, with respect to the 'whore' reference...

Jesus treated Mary Magdalene - an actual whore - far more kindly than you're treating ScarJo...

Shame on you...

What would Jesus say?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2014)

BDS is a years-old pile of camel shiite that smells, but isn't good for anything else...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Jesus words to Scar Jo

Mary Magdalene did not reject Jesus as Lord like Scar Jo does.

Matthew 23

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.







Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > To think, the tipping point was that whore! lol!
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such good news this day brings.
> 
> When AIPAC throws in the towel
> 
> ...


How did we get from ScarJo to irrelevant crap about Iran from MSNBC?  This is not an Iran thread. 

The desperation is now sinking.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I cannot even keep up with all the media coverage Scar Jo has stirred up for BDS and opening eyes of the public to Israels human rights abuses in Palestine.

But that last video I posted , they were having a public discussion about the shift we are seeing in the US right now, neocons are falling and BDS is mainstream now.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> BDS is a years-old pile of camel shiite that smells, but isn't good for anything else...


It's good if Sherri's hungry.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I cannot even keep up with all the media coverage Scar Jo has stirred up for BDS and opening eyes of the public to Israels human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> But that last video I posted , they were having a public discussion about the shift we are seeing in the US right now, neocons are falling and BDS is mainstream now.


You cannot keep up because ScarJo is now being heralded as a hero!  Try reading AMERICAN publications not IslamoNazi crap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you really as dumb as you act?

Scar Jos fiasco is directly contributing to AIPACs fall. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Such good news this day brings.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To think, the tipping point was that whore!
> 
> lol!


So claims the Hamas whore.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you really as dumb as you act?
> 
> Scar Jos fiasco is directly contributing to AIPACs fall.
> 
> ...


AIPAC's fall.  Maybe that's why a Bill is being passed in the House which will effectively flush BDS in the US down the toilet. Which universe do you live in? Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stockStock drops to lowest price since November 2012, Bloomberg reports, continuing decline from last month.SodaStream may have generated plenty of buzz, and controversy, by signing Scarlett Johansson as its global ambassador, but that hasn&#8217;t boosted its stock &#8211; which dropped 3.3 percent Monday, Bloomberg News reported.

Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stock - BusinessIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## Roudy (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stockStock drops to lowest price since November 2012, Bloomberg reports, continuing decline from last month.SodaStream may have generated plenty of buzz, and controversy, by signing Scarlett Johansson as its global ambassador, but that hasn&#8217;t boosted its stock &#8211; which dropped 3.3 percent Monday, Bloomberg News reported.
> 
> Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stock - BusinessIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


Here's the backlash, and more is coming. BDS is also now illegal in France. Ha ha ha. 

Looks like this bill is the final nail in the coffin for the BDS!

*House Bill Would Cut Funding to Backers of Israeli Boycotts*

U.S. universities could see their taxpayer funds pulled
A new bipartisan bill introduced Thursday in the House would strip all federal funds from any U.S. academic institution that decides to boycott Israel, according to a copy of the newly filed legislation obtained by the Free Beacon.

The introduction of the bill marks the first time that Congress has sought to level harsh economic penalties on federally funded universities that seek to boycott the Jewish state.

The bill comes just months after the American Studies Association (ASA) agreed to boycott Israeli academics and universities, prompting a fierce backlash from pro-Israel groups and others.

The &#8220;Protect Academic Freedom Act,&#8221; jointly filed by House Chief Deputy Whip Peter Roskam (R., Ill.) and Rep. Dan Lipinski (D., Ill.) could serve as a deterrent to other groups considering Israeli boycotts.

It would amend the Higher Education Act of 1965 &#8220;to prohibit an institution that participates in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars from being eligible&#8221; to receive federal funds, according to text of the legislation.

&#8220;Attempts to single out Israel for discriminatory boycotts violates the principle of academic freedom guaranteed by the United States,&#8221; the bill states.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Sanctions against IsraelA campaign that is gathering weightIsraels politicians sound rattled by the campaign to isolate their country

Feb 8th 2014*|*JERUSALEM

ONCE derided as the scheming of crackpots, the campaign for boycotts, divestment and sanctions against Israel, widely known as BDS, is turning mainstream. That, at any rate, is the fear of a growing number of Israelis. Some European pension funds have withdrawn investments; some large corporations have cancelled contracts; and the American secretary of state, John Kerry, rarely misses a chance to warn Israel that efforts to delegitimise and boycott it will increase if its government spurns his efforts to conclude a two-state settlement of its conflict with the Palestinians. Israel, says Yair Lapid, Israels finance minister, is approaching the same tipping point where South Africa found itself in opposition to the rest of the world in the dying days of apartheid. Lets not kid ourselves, he told a conference of security boffins recently in Tel Aviv. The world listens to us less and less.

Sanctions against Israel: A campaign that is gathering weight | The Economist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Everyone is talking about BDS going mainstream.

Everyone is talking about tipping points.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stockStock drops to lowest price since November 2012, Bloomberg reports, continuing decline from last month.SodaStream may have generated plenty of buzz, and controversy, by signing Scarlett Johansson as its global ambassador, but that hasn&#8217;t boosted its stock &#8211; which dropped 3.3 percent Monday, Bloomberg News reported.
> 
> Even ScarJo can't prop up SodaStream stock - BusinessIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


Closed $37.57 today.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

We have threads addressing the BDS actions discussed in the next paragraph of The Economist aricle.

"BDS has begun to grab the attention of some of the world&#8217;s largest financial institutions. PGGM, a big Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks (though the Netherlands&#8217; largest has affirmed its investments). Norway&#8217;s finance ministry has announced that it is excluding Africa Israel Investments and its subsidiary, Danya Cebus, a big building firm, from a government pension fund."

And the article discusses more BDS actions.

"The campaign is drawing support from beyond northern Europe. Romania has forbidden its citizens from working for companies in the West Bank. More churches are backing BDS. An American academic association is boycotting Israeli lecturers. The debate turned viral after Scarlett Johansson, a Hollywood actor, quit her role as ambassador for Oxfam, a charity based in Britain, in order to keep her advertising contract with SodaStream, an Israeli drinks firm with a plant on the West Bank.

Mr Lapid, who favours a two-state solution, reels out figures to show how sanctions could hit every Israeli pocket. &#8220;If negotiations with the Palestinians stall or blow up and we enter the reality of a European boycott, even a very partial one,&#8221; he warned, 10,000 Israelis would &#8220;immediately&#8221; lose their jobs. Trade with the European Union, a third of Israel&#8217;s total, would slump&#8212;he calculates&#8212;by $5.7 billion.

Sanctions against Israel: A campaign that is gathering weight | The Economist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Sanctions against Israel: A campaign that is gathering weight | The Economist


And I read in a comment to The Economist article.

'There is a [confidential] CIA Report to the US Congress that predicts a collapse of the specifically Jewish Israeli regime within the next 25 years. It suggests preparing the ground to accept and settle 3 - 5 million emigres, when that occurs."


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> an interesting  factoid of cultural history-----JOOOOS have
> been big users of carbonated water FOREVER-----when I was
> a kid the stuff got delivered like milk------by men in trucks and
> to the stairs next to the back door. -----in special SPRITZ BOTTLES        Jewish restaurants served carbonated water
> ...




Stop, stop!!  You are making me crave a New York Egg Cream.   Milk, chocolate syrup and seltzer -- but it has to be Foxs U-Bet brand of chocolate syrup.


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you really as dumb as you act?
> 
> Scar Jos fiasco is directly contributing to AIPACs fall.
> 
> ...



Can Mrs. Sherri explain to the readers how one thing has to do with another?  I am willing to bet that the major newspapers in the U.S. are not making a big to-do over this the way Mrs. Sherri is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Watch the video.

They are Americans.

Watch "AIPAC Backs Down on Warmongering Iran Sanctions...For Now" on YouTube
 exact




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really as dumb as you act?
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 7, 2014)

The Host:

SAM SEDER

Sam Seder is a New York based political talk show host. *Seder regularly appears on CNN, CNBC, MSNBC, on Current TVs Countdown with Keith Olbermann and The Young Turks.* He has served as a fill-in host for MSNBC and Currents Countdown.

Seder hosted four different shows for Air America including the Majority Report with co-host Janeane Garofalo, The mid-morning Sam Seder Show, the weekly Seder on Sundays and co-hosted the web only video show Break Room Live with Marc Maron. Seder also served as the Editor in Chief of AirAmerica.com.

Seder co-authored Fubar: Americas Right Wing Nightmare with Stephen Sherrill, blogs at the HuffingtonPost and has a weekly video series entitled Thats Bullsh*t at*The Majority Report with Sam Seder | The Political Podcast & Radio Show The Majority Report.

Seder is also a professional comedy writer and director. Seders writing credits include pilots for HBO, NBC, FOX, AMC and CBS. He co- wrote, produced, directed, and acted in the feature length comedy Whos the Caboose?, starring Sarah Silverman, H. Jon Benjamin and David Cross, acquired by the Trio cable Network. Seder performed the same duties and reunited the cast in the Trio, six-part mini-series sequel to Caboose, entitled Pilot Season. Seders directing credits also include Comedy Centrals Im with Busey and Studios USAs Beat Cops. Currently, Seder does voice work on the Fox cartoon, Bobs Burgers and his acting credits include 10 network pilots and guest spots on various television shows including Sex in the City.

About | The Majority Report with Sam Seder





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch the video.
> 
> They are Americans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Host:
> 
> SAM SEDER
> 
> ...



Given that most Americans by now are quite aware what the Muslims are doing to others in the Middle East, even when it comes to killing each other, do you honestly think that most Americans, unless they are Jew haters like you, are worried about what is happening in Israel and the West Bank?  I think they are more interested in what is happening in Syria what with the tens of thousands of people killed there already.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

What I see is Americans want to fight no more wars for  Israel, we are fed up with it.

And more and more every day that passes Americans are seeing the Injustices of the Occupation and we are speaking out against these Injustices.

BDS is working!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

This author makes a fine point, how can anyone really be for a nation when they advocate that nation embrace unlawful conduct?

These so called Pro Israel people supporting the Occupation are in truth Israels greatest enemies. 

Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation

Lara Friedman. 02/04/14 12:25 PM ET

"A flawed but compelling narrative has taken root in the debate over SodaStream. It's the story of the*politically moderate Israeli businessman*building bridges*to peace by providing Palestinians good employment. What could be the problem with that?

The problem is that, by virtue of being located in a settlement, SodaStream's operations are inherently anti-peace and, by extension, anti-Israel. This is true, no matter how benevolent SodaStream's intentions or fair its labor practices. SodaStream made a conscious decision to set up operations in a settlement and become part of the occupation -- a decision it cannot now whitewash by adopting the language of peace and coexistence."

Sodastream, ScarJo, and the Myth of Benevolent Occupation*|&nbspLara Friedman


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "How to use your SodaStream Jet Soda Maker" on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvjkDIbxcAY]How to use your SodaStream Jet Soda Maker - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube


I already watched a demonstration and heard how yucky it was.

All I visualize is the taste of cough syrup.

Yuck!

And throw in the images of children burned to death with white phosphorous.

I am going to have to go throw up now!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



That video has absolutely nothing to do with the topic of this thread.

Are you going off topic because nobody is agreeing with you???

Watch "SodaStream - Building Bridges, Not Walls" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl85AL1l0H0]SodaStream - Building Bridges, Not Walls - YouTube[/ame]

It's on topic, and shows that the "Palestinians" are happy they have jobs at the factory.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

The thread is about the Occupation, an Occupation where we see tactics that include Israel burning to death children with white phosphorus.

That is the Occupation Scar Jo and all Zionists support and are lost within, morally bankrupt, devoid of consciences, devoid of respect for human rights of non Jews in Palestine, devoid of souls, devoid of hearts, devoid of humanity, devoid of God.

What value is gaining the whole world when you lose your very soul in its pursuit?

That question defines Zionism..

This thread most definitely does bring into issue the human rights abuses of Occupation.

But for the Occupation, there would have been no inconsistency in Scar Jo being a spokesperson for both Oxfam and Sodastream.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

SodaStream saves bottles and kills children.

What twisted values Zionists have. 




Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "How to use your SodaStream Jet Soda Maker" on YouTube.
> 
> How to use your SodaStream Jet Soda Maker - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "SodaStream SOURCE : Demo & Review | Sparkle Me Pink" on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcNp36eMx-o]SodaStream SOURCE : Demo & Review | Sparkle Me Pink - YouTube[/ame]

People really enjoy the product made by the "Palestinians". Sherri Incorporated would like their jobs taken away, and the enjoyment to stop.

The members of Sherri Incorporated are just haters. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate Zionism, the same way I hated Nazism , and for the very same reasons.

Ideologies in the names of which nations  commit  genocide and other crimes against humanity deserve hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "Raging fire" on YouTube



Continuing abuses of Occupation constantly grow BDS, crimes of Occupation are like gasoline thrown on a raging fire. 


"Paying off

So despite all predictions to the contrary, BDS (Boycott, Disinvestment and Sanctions) is starting to pay off, and every time Netanyahu announces that a thousand or so new housing units will be built on occupied Jerusalem and the West Bank, the Boycott movement gathers some more steam."

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...are-a-changing-for-Israeli-American-ties.html


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Paying off So despite all predictions to the contrary, BDS (Boycott, Disinvestment and Sanctions) is starting to pay off, and *every time Netanyahu announces that a thousand or so new housing units* will be built on occupied Jerusalem and the West Bank, *the Boycott movement gathers some more steam*. http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...are-a-changing-for-Israeli-American-ties.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Despite all predictions to the contrary, BDS (Boycott, Disinvestment and Sanctions) is starting to pay off

Abdallah Schleifer

"At that meeting with Netanyahu, the CEO of the First International Bank of Israel informed the prime minister that the largest investment fund in Holland had already announced that it will not invest in Israel anymore because of its treatment of the Palestinians. The Israeli CEOs, along with a number of West Bank Palestinian businessmen, have signed on to an initiative called &#8220;Breaking the Impasse (BTI) lead by the Palestinian energy mogul Munir Masri and the Israeli Tech mogul Yossi Vardi."

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...are-a-changing-for-Israeli-American-ties.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

BDS is being taken seriously in Israel, no matter how funny moron American Zionists find it. 


"The Yedhioth Ahronouth front page report was preceded by a heavily-promoted special report on the Boycott carried on the most popular prime-time news program in Israel &#8211; Channel 2 news. The report did not attribute the Boycott to anti-Semitism, as has usually been the case, but simply acknowledged that BDS was an established and rapidly growing phenomena in response to Israel&#8217;s settlement policy."

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...are-a-changing-for-Israeli-American-ties.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SodaStream is doing a good thing for the "Palestinians" by giving them jobs in a miserable world economy.

Sherri Incorporated wants them to lose those jobs, and have nothing to live on.

For Sherri Inc to want this for the people "she" tries to champion for 24 hours a day every day, is just not logical.

So Sherri Inc, because you want to hurt those you profess to love...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja06DJrFe5E&feature=related]You make me sad - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Raging fire" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vzu2-D6Z-A&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see your raging fire, and raise you a better one...

Watch "&#1042;&#1079;&#1088;&#1099;&#1074; &#1075;&#1072;&#1079;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089; &#1073;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1052;&#1050;&#1040;&#1044;&#1077;" on You Tube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlXsxi20ymc]????? ?????? ? ???????? ?? ????? - YouTube[/ame]

I really hope that truck driver got out before his truck started exploding.

Trucks explode too often these days.


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Sodastream. profits off the shed blood of murdered children.

BLOOD BUBBLES


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "BURST The BUBBLE of ISRAELI APARTHEID" on YouTube


Watch "DRINK SODASTREAM PISS WHILE WEST BANK WATER SHUT OFF" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sodastream. profits off the shed blood of murdered children.
> 
> BLOOD BUBBLES



The "Palestinian" employees profit off the paychecks they receive from their jobs at SodaStream.

*Guilt by association.* 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

IslamoNazi ass licker Sherri Incorporated very very, post after post of rubbish.  Did Hamas give you a raise?  Haha ha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "SODASTREAM WHORE SCARLETT JEWHORESSON" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch Hamas Muslim Wore Sherri cackle.  LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "SODASTREAM WHORE SCARLETT JEWHORESSON" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntxFGpu36FQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Watch "Hitler - Gangnam Style (&#44053;&#45224;&#49828;&#53440;&#51068 Parody" on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGKfCzU9gg]Hitler - Gangnam Style (?????) Parody - YouTube[/ame]



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherri Inc talking to her priest:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

By endorsing the kind of SodaStream propaganda that underwrites the Israeli occupation, [Johansson] is acting as an ambassador for oppression, Murray writes.

He adds that the ongoing credibility of Oxfam depends on its adhering to its founding principles, and says I am certain my grandfather and great-uncle would agree with me.

Why the Internet Hates Scarlett Johansson : I Acknowledge


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> By endorsing the kind of SodaStream propaganda that underwrites the Israeli occupation, [Johansson] is acting as an ambassador for oppression, Murray writes.
> 
> He adds that the ongoing credibility of Oxfam depends on its adhering to its founding principles, and says I am certain my grandfather and great-uncle would agree with me.
> 
> Why the Internet Hates Scarlett Johansson : I Acknowledge



By working for the SodaStream factory, the "Palestinian" Arabs are acting as ambassadors for oppression.

Two can play that game. 


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

The BLOOD BUBBLE WHORE!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> By endorsing the kind of SodaStream propaganda that underwrites the Israeli occupation, [Johansson] is acting as an ambassador for oppression, Murray writes.
> 
> He adds that the ongoing credibility of Oxfam depends on its adhering to its founding principles, and says I am certain my grandfather and great-uncle would agree with me.
> 
> Why the Internet Hates Scarlett Johansson : I Acknowledge


All of Academia, the Congress, and the American public are in Scarlett's side. That why legislation has been passed to ban BDS.  

BDS is over and done with in the US.  You're pissing in the wind, check your shoes. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



I'm going to use that as my avatar when Brak History month is over.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

1519 children dead in Palestine in an Occupation Sodastream benefits from.




BLOOD BUBBLES!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh oh, something's happening to Sherri.....


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Mention the words Zionist, Scarlett Johansson, or Soda Stream and here's the reaction you'll get from Sherri Inc.:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

If the SodaStream factory gets closed up, will Sherri Incorporated bring the fired "Palestinian" employees to the US and give them jobs in their office??? 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Why must the Zionazi boy keep lying about all this?

No legislation has been passed excusing Scar Jos whoring or legalizing Israel's apartheid.

Whores will be whores.












Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > By endorsing the kind of SodaStream propaganda that underwrites the Israeli occupation, [Johansson] is acting as an ambassador for oppression,&#8221; Murray writes.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> If the SodaStream factory gets closed up, will Sherri Incorporated bring the fired "Palestinian" employees to the US and give them jobs in their office???
> 
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


They'll come work with her at the Hamas propaganda center in the mosque basement. 

OOOOPS...who's gonna give them visas?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why must the Zionazi boy keep lying about all this?
> 
> No legislation has been passed excusing Scar Jos whoring.
> 
> ...



If anyone would know about whoring, it would be you SpermaStream Sherri. 


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why must the Zionazi boy keep lying about all this?
> 
> No legislation has been passed excusing Scar Jos whoring or legalizing Israel's apartheid.
> 
> ...


Sure it has. Universities have taken a stand banning any associations with BDS, NY state PASSED a law cutting funding to any school that supports BDS, and the House is passing a Bill banning funding to ANY school or organization that receives money from the US govt that associates itself with BDS. 

BDS is FUCKED in the US!  Ha ha ha

Now repeat after me...God Bless The USA!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> http://www.endtheoccupation.org/img/original/sodastream/sodastream-land_1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1609793_209771825884174_770008991_n.jpg[IMG][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

No laws have been passed by any US states or the US government excusing Scar Jos whoring or legalizing Apartheid or affecting boycotts.

Viva Palestina, ZioNazi boy!



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Why must the Zionazi boy keep lying about all this?
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherri keeps pissing in the wind. I guess she likes her shoes wet with piss like that. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No laws have been passed by any US states or the US government excusing Scar Jos whoring or legalizing Apartheid or affecting boycotts.
> 
> Viva Palestina, ZioNazi boy!
> 
> ...


Sure they have.  NY state has passed a law banning funding to any school or publicly funded organization that works with BDS. and the House is about to pass a NATIONWIDE version of the NY law. Other states will also pass their own anti BDS / Boycott laws.  

Ask the other Sherri. 

BDS IS OVER!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

None of what you say is true, all Zionist lies by a lying Zionist.

All we have is proposed bills that legal experts all say are unconstitutional because they violate rights to free speech guaranteed by The US Constitution.














Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No laws have been passed by any US states or the US government excusing Scar Jos whoring or legalizing Apartheid or affecting boycotts.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

All of what I said is true. Your images are lame and meaningless, representation a desperate hater that keeps loosing one debate after another. 

While you're spreading your rubbish, legislators are busy outlawing BDS accross this beautiful country.

 Sherri tell your Mooooslem sponsors, this is not some Islamic shithole like Hamas land, THIS IS THE USA, where Zionism is considered a beautiful thing.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Libel is the backbone of all pogroms, genocides and lynchings--------the techniques used by the kith and kin of the "lawyer"---
in the murder of 1000s of millions ----she dances on the dead bodies of scores of millions of infants in honor  of    iss/allaaaa----along with her fellow whores and pimps


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Libel is the backbone of all pogroms, genocides and lynchings--------the techniques used by the kith and kin of the "lawyer"---
> in the murder of 1000s of millions ----she dances on the dead bodies of scores of millions of infants in honor  of    iss/allaaaa----along with her fellow whores and pimps


Iranian Islamist enemy withins have found this crazy woman Sherri who hated Jews to begin with, and got her to become a member on boards like this, so they can use the sign in info to spread imported Islamic terrorist garbage propaganda from abroad. That is what is happening here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

658 posts, and Sherri Incorporated hasn't convinced a single person to boycott SodaStream.






WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 658 posts, and Sherri Incorporated hasn't convinced a single person to boycott SodaStream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Ha ha ha. She's a fucking freak.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

You claim New York passed a law, that is a lie, all there is a proposed law, a bill that has not become law.

Here, I expose the Zionist lie of the lying Zionist.

"Two liberal Jewish groups, Jewish Voice for Peace and Jews Say No!, are working to defeat the New York bill. The bill&#8217;s civil libertarian opponents say it is unconstitutional and violates the First Amendment. &#8220;Basically, political boycotts are protected under the First Amendment,&#8221; said Maria LaHood, Senior Staff Attorney for the Center for Constitutional Rights, one of the civil liberties groups leading the fight against the bill. &#8220;The state can&#8217;t deny funding in order to suppress speech based on a particular viewpoint, in this case advocating for a boycott of Israel or Israeli academic institutions.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s incompatible with the principles of academic freedom and free speech,&#8221; said New York Civil Liberties Union Executive Director Donna Lieberman. &#8220;In our society the response to bad ideas is not to suppress them or punish them, but to dispute them.&#8221; Both LaHood and Lieberman said they expected their organizations would challenge the bill in court if it becomes law."


Read more: Bill Targeting Israel Boycott Bounces Back in New York State ? and Nationally ? Forward.com









Roudy said:


> All of what I said is true. Your images are lame and meaningless, representation a desperate hater that keeps loosing one debate after another.
> 
> While you're spreading your rubbish, legislators are busy outlawing BDS accross this beautiful country.
> 
> Sherri tell your Mooooslem sponsors, this is not some Islamic shithole like Hamas land, THIS IS THE USA, where Zionism is considered a beautiful thing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

BLOOD BUBBLES

So, whose blood is it?

Perhaps, blood of Lebanese, there were 20,000 Israel killed in 1982.

Perhaps, blood of Syrians, Israel occupies The Golan Heights and we all hear the news of strikes in Syria, I expect blood is being shed there too.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BLOOD BUBBLES
> 
> So, whose blood is it?




Remember, everyone, when you are out shopping, just bypass those products made in those Muslim countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs.  Mrs. Sherri doesn't even have any concern for the Shia in Pakistan whose blood runs down the streets as a result of the suicide and car bombings by the Sunni.  Who in the world would want to wear clothing made by relatives of people like that?  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what the Shia from Iran think about these murders.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

No one wants to support Israel Apartheid after their eyes have been opened to it.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No one wants to support Israel Apartheid after their eyes have been opened to it.



Being that Mrs. Sherri is so obsessed with this, maybe she is angry that Scarlett was voted last year's sexiest woman.  Perhaps Mrs. Sherri wanted the title for herself.  Meanwhile, no doubt if you asked any normal American male what they thought of the SodaStream commerical, they would say that Scarlett is one good looking babe.  While, Mrs. Sherri, you keep blurting out about Apartheid in israel, isn't it strange that South Africans who have visited Israel and who actually lived under Apartheid in South Africa have a much different opinion than you do?  Have you ever lived under Apartheid in South Africa and then experienced it in Israel.  Please tell us all about it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No one wants to support Israel Apartheid after their eyes have been opened to it.




The genocidal dogs of the world have been working incessantly 
to promote their filth using the vulgar techinique of   
Photoshopping which is simply another form of incitement 
to murder.     It is not sophisticated but neither were their 
techniques used over the past 1700 years that led to the 
mutilation and murder of 100s of millions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

We have documentaries about Apartheid South Africa and how much like it Apartheid Israel is, made by South Africans.

Why does Sally support Apartheid?

Why does Sally hate Palestinians?

Why is Sally so consumed with hate? 

And here is another photo of Sally's favorite Zionist whore.










Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to support Israel Apartheid after their eyes have been opened to it.
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have documentaries about Apartheid South Africa and how much like it Apartheid Israel is, made by South Africans.



There you go with the 'apartheid' word again.  Considering you are supposed to be educated you prove to all you don't have the slightest notion what apartheid means. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd8f8gLh12A]S.Africa MP: Israel an Apartheid? I know what Apartheid really is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have documentaries about Apartheid South Africa and how much like it Apartheid Israel is, made by South Africans.
> 
> Why does Sally support Apartheid?
> 
> ...



Mrs. Sherri really has to get with this good Methodist minister who now lives in israel and who fought Apartheid in South Africa.  She can argue it out with him if she ever manages to get out of her house.

REV. MALCOLM HEDDING: THE GROSS LIE OF ?ISRAELI APARTHEID?- FROM ONE WHO EXPERIENCED THE REAL THING | RUTHFULLY YOURS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch "Bubbling Up (Sodastream)" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Watch ""Roadmap to Apartheid" Q and A" on YouTube



Watch "extended trailer" on YouTube





Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We have documentaries about Apartheid South Africa and how much like it Apartheid Israel is, made by South Africans.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to support Israel Apartheid after their eyes have been opened to it.
> ...




What I find astonishing is that since Mrs. Sherri appears to be posting 24/7 (Don't forget that she is on other sites castigating Israel), she would at least on this Middle East forum once in a while post about what her friends are doing to innocent others in the Middle East countries.  It appears that if the Jews are not involved, Mrs. Sherri doesn't really care about the people who have been killed and wounded and all those made into refugees.  I wonder what a psychiatrist would call her condition because I think any reader with a head on his or her shoulders can see that something is very, very wrong here.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Her condition is no mystery to me.     In the past 1700 years people like 
her have murdered in the 100s of millions.      Cossacks,  KuKluxKlan, 
Stalin,  Genghis Khan  ----------100s of millions.      Isa-respect is not 
considered a psychiatric condition.     Even Adolf Abu ali was determined 
to have been   SANE       (so was Stalin)       Such people are not 
INSANE----because they actually do conform to norms of  THEIR 
SOCIETIES


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

The full documentary Roadmap To Apartheid can be viewed on Hulu.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/525957


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 8, 2014)

You watch it.  You have proved time and time again to be a liar and a hater.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch ""Roadmap to Apartheid" Q and A" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW1CLncjWcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You watch it.  You have proved time and time again to be a liar and a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caroline---do not bother sherri with facts and logic------she might 
melt


----------



## toastman (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BLOOD BUBBLES
> 
> So, whose blood is it?
> 
> ...



You EXPECT blood is being shed there too ?? What a sick person you are Sherri thing.

Can you believe this Nazi slut? She brings up Israels strikes on military targets but doesn't say anything on the 130 000 dead Syrians at the hands of Muslim terrorists 

And then she has the nerve to hide behind Jesus as a good Christian. 
PAthetic Sherri, pathetic


----------



## toastman (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you guys see the part where Sherri called ScarJo a 'Zionist Whore' HAHAHAHA

It's so funny to see Sherri squirm with hatred like this. What a disgusting human being

Sherri Munnerlyn is proof that God does indeed have a sense of humour when he makes 'people' like her


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Did you guys see the part where Sherri called ScarJo a 'Zionist Whore' HAHAHAHA
> 
> It's so funny to see Sherri squirm with hatred like this. What a disgusting human being
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn is proof that God does indeed have a sense of humour when he makes 'people' like her




sherri waxed HYSTERICAL over  Scarlett.     She posted up 
photo shopped images  --------IMHO---what she is doing is 
LIBEL and Scarlett has a good  CASE AGAINST HER----I hope 
she sues the disgusting bitch.     Well---sherri has revealed 
herself for the slut that she is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Did you guys see the part where Sherri called ScarJo a 'Zionist Whore' HAHAHAHA
> 
> It's so funny to see Sherri squirm with hatred like this. What a disgusting human being
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn is proof that God does indeed have a sense of humour when he makes 'people' like her



What's really funny is seeing Sherri Incorporated talk about how everyone else hates "Palestinians" while she is actively trying to put them out of work.

If trying to drive someone into poverty isn't hate, I don't know what is.

But now "she" will come along and tell me I am the hater for supporting the "Palestinian's" employer. 



I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You claim New York passed a law, that is a lie, all there is a proposed law, a bill that has not become law.
> 
> Here, I expose the Zionist lie of the lying Zionist.
> 
> ...


So you see, I wasn't lying you were. The Bill has passed, and will become law. And the challenge will amount to absolutely nothing.  Universities are banning the BDS on their own even without the law, because they consider the BDS itself a political organization financed by terrorists from abroad aka Hamas that uses bullying Nazi like tactics to promote its agenda while totally ignoring atrocities on the Palestinian side.  Which are against the Universities rules, and against any organization that wants to receive public funding. Another reason the challenge will be laughed at. 

And the House Bill will pass unanimously and become law and the challenges will be laughed at again.

Sherri, face the reality...BDS in the USA is FINISHED, CAPUT! 

Nobody wants to deal with, or be around them, as we can clearly see. Only social rejects and terrorist supporters like you. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BLOOD BUBBLES
> ...


Or the 150,000 Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I have provided plenty of links to sources to back up my claim.

Whores will be whores, what can we say?




toastman said:


> Did you guys see the part where Sherri called ScarJo a 'Zionist Whore' HAHAHAHA
> 
> It's so funny to see Sherri squirm with hatred like this. What a disgusting human being
> 
> Sherri Munnerlyn is proof that God does indeed have a sense of humour when he makes 'people' like her


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

A bill is not law, moron.

No laws have been passed.

And the NY Bill does not ban BDS either.

YOU cannot tell the truth about anything.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You claim New York passed a law, that is a lie, all there is a proposed law, a bill that has not become law.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the part where Sherri called ScarJo a 'Zionist Whore' HAHAHAHA
> ...


Sherri Incorporated doesn't give a shit about the Palestinians nor Jesus. This is all a very lame, ineffective propaganda campaign and to be honest an EMBARRASSMENT.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A bill is not law, moron.
> 
> No laws have been passed.
> 
> ...


When a Bill is passed it becomes law you fucking idiot.  And you claim to have some background in law?  Ya sure....MY ASS.

http://votesmart.org/education/how-a-bill-becomes-law#.Uvawocu9KSM


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

OOOOPS!  More evidence that Sherri's beloved BDS will not be allowed in any American campuses or public institutions. 

Engage the made in America BDS flush!

Revised NY State Assembly anti-boycott bill introduced

February 8, 2014 at 4:55pm
Assembly Speaker Sheldon Silver has amended a bill to prevent state funds from going to a group that has launched an academic boycott of Israel.

&#8220;We are simply saying you cannot use state funds &#8212; taxpayer dollars &#8212; to participate in a hateful and bigoted boycott,&#8221; Silver&#8217;s spokesman Michael Whyland said in an email. &#8220;It does not limit an academic entity or organization from participating in such a boycott, it only says you cannot use state funds to do so.&#8221;

*****
God's speed, Sheldon!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> OOOOPS!  More evidence that Sherri's beloved BDS will not be allowed in any American campuses or public institutions.
> 
> Engage the made in America BDS flush!
> 
> ...



  

It's great to see NY's State Assembly is doing something to keep SodaStream's "Palestinian" employees from losing their good paying jobs. 


I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

BDS = Kaaaaaaaaaaaput, FINISHED!

NY Senate Anti-Boycott Bill Goes To Federal Level - JP Updates | JP Updates

A new bipartisan bill introduced Thursday in the House would strip all federal funds from any U.S. academic institution that decides to boycott Israel, according to a copy of the newly filed legislation obtained by the Free Beacon.

The &#8220;Protect Academic Freedom Act,&#8221; jointly filed by House Chief Deputy Whip Peter Roskam (R., Ill.) and Rep. Dan Lipinski (D., Ill.) comes in light of the the American Studies Association (ASA) boycott of Israeli academics and universities, prompting a fierce backlash from pro-Israel groups and local legislators.


According to the report, the congressional bill would amend the Higher Education Act of 1965 &#8220;to prohibit an institution that participates in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars from being eligible&#8221; to receive federal funds, according to text of the legislation.

&#8220;Attempts to single out Israel for discriminatory boycotts violates the principle of academic freedom guaranteed by the United States,&#8221; the bill states.

&#8220;These organizations are clearly free to do what they want to do under the First Amendment,&#8221; Rep. Roskam said Tuesday on the House floor. &#8220;But the American taxpayer doesn&#8217;t have to subsidize it. The American taxpayer doesn&#8217;t have to be complicit in it. And the American taxpayer doesn&#8217;t have to play any part in it.&#8221;

&#8220;This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts,&#8221; Roskam said in a statement. &#8220;It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea.&#8221;

&#8220;Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel,&#8221; he added.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> BDS = Kaaaaaaaaaaaput, FINISHED!
> 
> NY Senate Anti-Boycott Bill Goes To Federal Level - JP Updates | JP Updates
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherri don't worry Ill pay for your suicide vest after the anti BDS Bill passes on a Federal Level. What a glorious day that will be. Sing with me...glory glory hallelujah!  

What color do you like your suicide vest in?  

Inshallah!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

The NY bill has not passed the Assembly, it has been changed, and it has not been signed into law.

And the proposed bill does not make boycotts unlawful.

All the proposed NY bill does is penalize NY schools when taxpayer funds go to certain organizations who engage in certain types of boycotts. 

That does not make boycotts by anyone unlawful or make BDS unlawful either.

Legal experts maintain the proposed bill is unconstitutional and that if it is ever signed into law it will be challenged in the courts. 

Laws similar to this one have already been struck down as unconstitutional by federal courts. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A bill is not law, moron.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 8, 2014)

ScarJo is such a brave woman, not listening to the hateful scumbags like Sherri who call her names !


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sherri don't worry Ill pay for your suicide vest after the anti BDS Bill passes on a Federal Level. What a glorious day that will be. Sing with me...glory glory hallelujah!
> 
> What color do you like your suicide vest in?
> 
> Inshallah!


I've got dibs on the video-shoot...

We can submit it to America's Funniest Videos...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The NY bill has not passed the Assembly, it has been changed, and it has not been signed into law.
> 
> And the proposed bill does not make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> ...


The NY Bill, as indicated, has been amended and will now pass.  The Federal Bill will pass unanimously and with flying colors.  You see, one thing all Americans agree on, despite all the differences and bickering today, is....SUPPORT FOR ISRAEL.  And there ain't jack you and your terrorist asslicking Muslim friends can do about that. JACK.

BDS is finished in the US.  

So what color would you like your suicide vest in?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

lol at the Zionist Roudy

And boy am I celebrating these BDS. victories!

Blessings from God to mankind!


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol at the Zionist Roudy
> 
> And boy am I celebrating these BDS. victories!
> 
> Blessings from God to mankind!



When the readers see that you have taken time out from posting and actually go out of your home for some fresh air, they will think that you have gotten the word from God to get a life.  People are not laughing at you because it is not nice to laugh at a mentally sick person.  However, people can feel pity and compassion for you for being mentally ill and wish that you would finally get some help.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.

I wish Sally knew Jesus and could understand that. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > lol at the Zionist Roudy
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> 
> I wish Sally knew Jesus and could understand that.
> 
> ...



You do realize with your vile hatred and hypocrisy you drive people away from Jesus. That's what imps of Satan do.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> 
> I wish Sally knew Jesus and could understand that.
> 
> ...



If Jesus came back miraculously tomorrow and started reading your posts, He would be ashamed that you call yourself a follower of Him.  Has anyone ever seen Mrs. Sherri make any posts about all the murders of the followers of Jesus in the Middle East by her friends?  If seems that the murders of these Christians do not matter to her at all, even though the number of Christians murdered is so high.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> ...


Sherriah is a hypocrite and secretly drinks Soda Stream 'cause it's cheap and good tasting.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I realize she is a hypocrite, but I actually thought she would be more of a Dr. Pepper and a Moon pie type.  It would be too much trouble for her to use a SodaStream device, especially now that it would remind her of that beautiful Scarlett.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Satan, get behind me.

I speak the Word and His words and rest in Him and you can't touch me.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Satan, get behind me.

I speak the Word and His words and rest in Him and you can't touch me.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Not into whores or blood bubbles, Sally can keep them both all for herself. 




Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I do not believe anything a Zionist like you  says about Jesus.

YOU do not know Jesus.

YOU spend your life lost in Zionism with Zionist whores and blood bubbles.



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing more rewarding for a believer in Jesus then doing God's work is.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not believe anything a Zionist like you  says about Jesus.
> 
> YOU do not know Jesus.
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah.  Like you know Jesus when you get down on your prayer rug because you can now be one of the Iranian gang posting who believes that Mohammed is the Cat's Meow.  You are just crazy enough to think that people actually think you know anything.  Well, perhaps another crazy person might think that you do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Such complete nonsense comes out of the posts of Zionists.

I have never even seen a prayer rug.

Jesus does not say I need that.

All I  need is Jesus.



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe anything a Zionist like you  says about Jesus.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I am not surprised by this article, I have been saying this for days.


Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists

The movement to boycott Israeli goods linked to settlements has been boosted by "Scarlett syndrome", say activists, after the high-profile controversy over the film star Scarlett Johansson's endorsement of SodaStream.

Pro-boycott campaigners believe they will benefit from the celebrity furore, even though Johansson &#8211; faced with the incompatibility of sponsorship of SodaStream, which has a factory in an illegal settlement in the Israeli-occupied West Bank, and her role as a goodwill ambassador for Oxfam &#8211;*broke links with the charity.

Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such complete nonsense comes out of the posts of Zionists.
> 
> I have never even seen a prayer rug.
> 
> ...



With that Iranian gang living in your home, you certainly have seen a prayer rug.  Meanwhile, if Jesus came face to face with Mrs. Sherri, He wouldn't be saying to her "Get thee to a nunnery."  He would be telling her to change her insurance plan and find one that offers several good psychiatrists to choose from.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I expect more people are boycotting all of  Israel too .


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not surprised by this article, I have been saying this for days.
> 
> 
> Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists
> ...



Meanwhile, the people in this country could care less about your silly boycott and will continue to buy what they want.  However,, perhaps we should all get together here in America and start passing up products that are made in countries where people are murdered for their religious beliefs.  Naturally this doesn't bother Mrs. Sherri, but I think it would bother most Americans if they realized they were buying products from countries where people are car bombed and suicide bombed because of the religious beliefs they have.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

No Iranian gang, Silly Sally.

lol

What does a prayer rug look like?

And I am not Catholic, and as I said all I need is Jesus and I have Jesus with me always. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Such complete nonsense comes out of the posts of Zionists.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Judging by the fact no country has more people in prisons then us, it seems we have more crime then anywhere else. Do we boycott ourselves?




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am not surprised by this article, I have been saying this for days.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I am actually sitting in front of the emergency room , with a family member inside and watching a sleeping child. 

So not much to do but read and respond to posts. 

It's too dark to try to read, even though I brought my Bible and my two Bible Study books and my Sunday School book with me too.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect more people are boycotting all of  Israel too .




What the activists tell a newspaper and what actually happens are two different things.  I haven't seen anyone in my area talking up a storm about boycotting Israel, not even the Muslims living here.  in fact, if you go into a Middle East market, you see the Muslim women putting Israeli goods into their shopping cart.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am actually sitting in front of the emergency room , with a family member inside and watching a sleeping child.
> 
> So not much to do but read and respond to posts.
> 
> It's too dark to try to read, even though I brought my Bible and my two Bible Study books and my Sunday School book with me too.




You pulled this one on the readers before in case you have forgotten.  Now what are your other excuses for posting practically around the clock from very, very early in the morning to very late at night?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

These things do happen, we all are human beings and most of us have  families , and people do get sick.

That is life. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually sitting in front of the emergency room , with a family member inside and watching a sleeping child.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Judging by the fact no country has more people in prisons then us, it seems we have more crime then anywhere else. Do we boycott ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are people in this country killing other people en masse because of their religious beliefs like you see in Muslim countries?  Plus, if you think the crime rate is so bad here, nothing is stopping you from going to live in Iran.  I can just imagine, if the media would keep on reporting what is happening to Christians in Muslim countries, how there would be an uproar and people would certainly not want to buy products from the countries killing people for what they believe in.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

No, that is not true. They are not making money off BDS, unlike the whore Scar Jo. What reason do they have to lie? None.

As for what you see when you go out, that does not tell you anyone's views of boycotts. I live around no Muslims or Jews, only Christians live around me. There are no ME stores. I have not even seen SodaStream at my local WalMarts, I dont think anyone cares for something like that around here.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I expect more people are boycotting all of  Israel too .
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

Killing is killing to me, I do not rank some killing as good and some as bad. To me, a soldier killing and a criminal killing are exactly the same. JESUS says love, love God, love your neighbor, love one another as I have loved you, love your enemy. There is no command to kill.

WHY would I live in Iran?

Why don't you go live in Iran?



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the fact no country has more people in prisons then us, it seems we have more crime then anywhere else. Do we boycott ourselves?
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, that is not true. They are not making money off BDS, unlike the whore Scar Jo. What reason do they have to lie? None.
> 
> As for what you see when you go out, that does not tell you anyone's views of boycotts. I live around no Muslims or Jews, only Christians live around me. There are no ME stores. I have not even seen SodaStream at my local WalMarts, I dont think anyone cares for something like that around here.
> 
> ...



These BDS activitists are not in it for the money.  The bottom line is that they want to see Israel suffer and consequently destroyed.  You lived out here in Southern California for a while, and you must have seen many Middle East markets out here plus come across many Middle Eastern people in different stores, not only in markets.  In fact, just about 5 minutes from me is an Iranian market and just on the next street East is an Iranian cafe, bakery, pzza joint, hairdresser, etc.  When I run into the market for a few things, it is like I might be in Tehran.   Have you asked everyone in your town if they would buy a SodaStream if WalMart carried it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no reason to ask anyone if they would buy a Soda Stream if Walmart carried it.

And I know there are ME stores and restaurants in Southern California. 

I would not know where anything was made , the country, in those stores without looking at labels on the items.

That's a thing someone has to consciously do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

What the activists want to primarily see is the human rights abuses in the Occupation end, we want an end to Occupation and Apartheid first and foremost.  

How it comes about really is not important. 


What I mean by that is whether we end up with  one state or two state would be a matter of secondary importance.






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No, that is not true. They are not making money off BDS, unlike the whore Scar Jo. What reason do they have to lie? None.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What the activists want to primarily see is the human rights abuses in the Occupation end, we want an end to Occupation and Apartheid first and foremost.
> 
> How it comes about really is not important.
> 
> ...




Then why not tell us why these activities are not involved in Turkey occupying part of Cyrus and China occupying Tibet.  Why are they only involved with Israel?  Why are these activities not involved with the human rights abuses in Muslim countries?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

The Occupation of Palestine is the primary  human rights issue the world faces today, I see it ranking as important in history as the struggle for equal rights in The Civil Rights Movement in the US, as defeating Apartheid in South Africa Palestine, as India freeing herself from Colonialism.There is nothing happening in in our world today that even comes close to presenting such a long standing Injustice that needs to be made right.  

Injustices have their day and ultimately the arc of justice swings the other way, back towards justice, but it takes people mobilizing to speak out for justice and against the injustices. And how sweet it is to see people embracing popular resistance today in Palestine and to watch them embracing Jesus way, His path of nonviolent resistance, and it is Christians and Muslims and even some Jews doing this together, with intl activists from all different places and backgrounds. 





Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What the activists want to primarily see is the human rights abuses in the Occupation end, we want an end to Occupation and Apartheid first and foremost.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol at the Zionist Roudy
> 
> And boy am I celebrating these BDS. victories!
> 
> Blessings from God to mankind!


If you call those "victories" then you are utterly CLUELESS!

Here's to many more such victories. Salut!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

BDS takes on the ivory tower

Purdue University professor*Bill Mullen*assesses the effect of the recent advances in the effort to spread the academic and cultural boycott of Israel.

January 27, 2014

Palestine solidarity marchers call for boycotting Israeli products (Tal King)

RECENT VICTORIES in the global boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israeli apartheid have opened up new possibilities for the movement.

First, the American Studies Association (ASA), with more than 4,000 members worldwide, and the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association (NAISA) voted to join the boycott of Israeli universities. Then, the 27,000-member Modern Language Association (MLA) passed by a narrow margin a resolution criticizing Israel for restricting the right of U.S. scholars to enter the West Bank to work at Palestinian universities. Earlier in 2013, the Association of Asian American Studies (AAAS) passed its own boycott resolution.

Predictably, this wave of anti-apartheid activism has been met with an apartheid wall of opposition.

But the impact of the courageous stance taken by these academic associations is nevertheless unmistakable: Israeli apartheid is on the defensive, and the global BDS movement has inched closer to what*co-founder Omar Barghouti has called*a "tipping point."

BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS takes on the ivory tower
> 
> Purdue University professor*Bill Mullen*assesses the effect of the recent advances in the effort to spread the academic and cultural boycott of Israel.
> 
> ...




In view of the history of  academic boycotts on jews and zionists  
-----I am a bit disappointed at the weak turnout.      Only the most 
inconsequential  groups are taking part and in a very limp wristed 
manner.     Academic boycott on jews and zionists was  FAR 
more vigorous in the past and  brought very good 
results for   THE HOUSE OF ISRAEL-----both in   "the land of.." 
and in the diaspora


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS takes on the ivory tower
> 
> Purdue University professor*Bill Mullen*assesses the effect of the recent advances in the effort to spread the academic and cultural boycott of Israel.
> 
> ...


"Socialist Worker"?  What next...."The Neo Nazi Times"? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

"BDS Comes Crashing" 

By: The Socialist worker

Ho ho ho.


----------



## toastman (Feb 9, 2014)

Sherri reminds me of the Arab leaders in 1973 when they claimed victory over Israel hahahahaha!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

This bill has been revised since this article was written, but it certainly raises some interesting points.

One, let's identify what the bill is, it is an attempt to boycott organizations which boycott Israeli educational institutions. 

It does not stop anyone's boycott of Israeli academic institutions or make their boycott unlawful either.

Second, if a bill like this passes it shall generate substantial litigation because legal experts all say it is unconstitutional.  

And BDS shall benefit from all the publicity of it.

To conclude, I hope every state tries to pass bills like this so we have further growth of BDS.

BDS should be thanking the ones proposing these bills.

Boy, do I love this growing BDS Movement.


New York&#8217;s Outrageous Attempt to Ban Academic BDS

New York State, it seems, is about to boycott the American Studies Association to show that academic boycotts are wrong.

On Tuesday, the New York State Senate passed, by an overwhelming 51-4 vote, a bill that would bar the use of state funds to support academic entities &#8220;if that academic entity has undertaken an official action boycotting certain countries or their higher education institutions.&#8221; The measure was an explicit response to the American Studies Association&#8217;s December vote to*boycott Israeli academia. &#8220;I will not allow the enemies of Israel or the Jewish people to gain an inch in New York,&#8221;*said*the bill&#8217;s sponsor, State Senate Co-Leader Jeffrey D. Klein. &#8220;The First Amendment protects every organization&#8217;s right to speak, but it never requires taxpayers to foot the bill.&#8221;


Beyond the First Amendment, the bill raises another, fascinating legal issue. It includes three exceptions: boycotting a country is OK when it&#8217;s designated as a state sponsor of terrorism, when the boycott is connected to a labor dispute, or &#8220;for the purpose of protesting unlawful discriminatory practices as determined by the laws, rules or regulations of this state.&#8221; Israel, of course, engages in a number of discriminatory practices towards the Palestinians that wouldn&#8217;t pass muster with New York civil rights law. That&#8217;s why it&#8217;s being boycotted in the first place! So while the law should be tossed in its entirety, a lawsuit focused just on the third point could be immensely clarifying, essentially putting the reality of the Occupation on trial. Were that to happen, New York State would have ended up doing the BDS movement a great favor.

New York?s Outrageous Attempt to Ban Academic BDS | The Nation


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> _Scarlett is beautiful, you Sherri? They should make you wear pants on your face in public._


What was that old joke?...

"_If my dog had your face, I'd shave its butt and teach it to walk backwards !!!_"


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> _Sherri reminds me of the Arab leaders in 1973 when they claimed victory over Israel hahahahaha!_


Or my favorite Arab comedian, Comical Ali...

Good ol' Baghdad Bob...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BDS takes on the ivory tower... BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org
> ...



<snicker>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson controversy shows Hollywoods fading Zionism


These days, celebrities who shill for Israel can expect to be relentlessly harried and forced to declare where they stand on Israels ongoing dispossession of Palestinians.

For those who have attached themselves to humanitarian do-gooder causes, the potential for PR damage is considerable  certainly enough to give them second thoughts. As the price tag on pro-Israel activity rises, some performers are quietly opting out of attractive deals before the controversy shatters their image.

Scarlett Johansson controversy shows Hollywood&#x2019;s fading Zionism | The National


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 9, 2014)

"For Sherri Incorporated so hated the "Palestinians" that she gave her every waking moment trying to make them lose their jobs" ~ al-Jody 3:16




Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Scarlett Johansson controversy shows Hollywoods fading Zionism
> 
> 
> These days, celebrities who shill for Israel can expect to be relentlessly harried and forced to declare where they stand on Israels ongoing dispossession of Palestinians.
> ...


Actually dipshit, the Scarlett Johansson story, if anything, shows Hollywood becoming even more Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

We count down towards Zionism's demise. 

The writing is on the wall, and as with South Africa, BDS will contribute to the defeat of Apartheid in Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We count down towards Zionism's demise.
> 
> The writing is on the wall, and as with South Africa, BDS will contribute to the defeat of Apartheid in Palestine.


"We"?  Do you get along with those voices in your head?  

Stop reading writing on the walls of mosque toilet stalls!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "For Sherri Incorporated so hated the "Palestinians" that she gave her every waking moment trying to make them lose their jobs" ~ al-Jody 3:16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen anybody hate herself as much as Sherri.  Day after day of embarrassment and humiliation, and she keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "For Sherri Incorporated so hated the "Palestinians" that she gave her every waking moment trying to make them lose their jobs" ~ al-Jody 3:16
> ...


There's _gotta_ be an ICD-9 (or -10) Code for that...


----------



## toastman (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We count down towards Zionism's demise.
> 
> The writing is on the wall, and as with South Africa, BDS will contribute to the defeat of Apartheid in Palestine.



Who's we?????


BTW, I hope you can count to infinite LOL!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We count down towards Zionism's demise.
> ...




When I was young  (and beautiful)    a young pakistani surgeon 
told me----ISRAEL WILL BE GONE IN TWO YEARS------that was almost 
50 years ago.          sherri----good girl    JUST HOLD YOUR BREATH 
AND KEEP COUNTING


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We count down towards Zionism's demise.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody cares what you believe in.  Everyone has the choice to believe whatever they want to in this country.  Just get some help so you can live like a normal person, and that means getting out of the house now and then and making some friends.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2014)

How nice for you.

I'm sure that Jesus is a great conversationalist.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said "We count down"

You're the only delirious idiot counting down something that's not going to happen

You know Sherri, I've never seen someone like you who continuously makes a giant fool of themselves. It's really incredible. I really truly believe that you are mentally retarded. I'm not saying that to insult you, I really mean that. In which case, I feel bad for you and recommend you seek help.
There is no cure for the mental disease you obviously suffer from, but you can control it at least. Good luck Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> ...





Sherri is no singular nut-----there are millions like her.    I have mentioned 
in the past-----that when I read the  islamo nazi literature in 
my childhood------I thought    "NO ONE CAN BELIEVE THIS STUFF---
    it's like   MAD MAGAZINE" -------ten years later I was listening 
    to muslim medical school graduates quoting the mad magazine 
    stuff I read as a child

    keep in mind-----the same kind of people who can lynch a 12 
    year old black child for "flirting" with a white girl-------can believe 
    the stuff that sherri promulgates

    Osama bin Laden actually had a college degree in engineering---
    He could use a slide rule-----AND commit genocide.    
    Assad actually stayed up nites being an INTERN  in a 
    hospital----taking care of people


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marana tha, Sherriah. The Lord is coming soon and boy is he pissed. If I were you I'd find a place to hide.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> ...



It's ok    Sherriah is ready-----her version speaks english----and arabic.
  He also hates jews.      They will be fine together.    He will probably 
  show up soon and sherri WILL TALK TO HIM------lots of people talk 
  to all kinds of things-------

  a few years ago-----I happened to be in a bus----that along its route--
  passed a methadone clinic.    Some people who frequent 
  methadone clinics are actually active addicts-----the methadone 
  acts as a narcotic so they kinda use it as a BOOST to the other 
  stuff-----as long as they can get away with it.   Two addicts conversed 
  -----it was as amusing as reading sherri's posts.   They shared a 
  delusion   (a kinda folie a deux  (spelling?) )   They decided that the 
  "JEWISH DOCTORS"  were diluting the methadone with water 
  and selling the extra stuff.    They felt the stuff they were 
  getting was not STRONG ENOUGH----as a boost to their 
  street stuff------poor guys


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

I say it is happening because I know it is. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

What you need to do is end your disbelief in Jesus before it is too late.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Holy Spirit of Jesus Christ lives in me, I am never alone , and I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I say it is happening because I know it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that. Are those little voices advising you again?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What you need to do is end your disbelief in Jesus before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who died and left you in charge, Deacon?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

I cannot imagine a thing worse than being lost in Zionism.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I cannot imagine a thing worse than being lost in Zionism.


How about a Musulman pretending to be a Christian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

The boycott is our Palestinian non-violent resistance

By*Hanan Ashrawi

The*SodaStream controversy, which recently caught the attention of media worldwide, has highlighted Israel&#8217;s ongoing military occupation and contributed to the growing awareness of global consciousness and social responsibility towards Palestine. It has laid wide open the whole issue of Israeli impunity and the imperative of multifaceted intervention and accountability.

The boycott is our Palestinian non-violent resistance - OpinionIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

What nonsense comes forth from the posts of  lost Zionists.

Do yourself a favor, find Jesus.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot imagine a thing worse than being lost in Zionism.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

BDS in Palestine is people living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in their lives, confronting Injustice with nonviolent resistance. 

That plus other popular resistance measures shall ultimately  end Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The boycott is our Palestinian non-violent resistance
> 
> By*Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The boycott is our Palestinian non-violent resistance
> 
> By*Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> ...


I came; I saw; I farted. Hanan Ashwari is an idiot.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense comes forth from the posts of  lost Zionists.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, find Jesus.
> 
> ...


I don't have to search. Jesus Martinez lives 3 houses from me. Cuts my grass every Friday.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 9, 2014)

Awwwww, is the pious l'il pustule prancing about psychotically presuming to proclaim the 'true Christian' status of others again?

One suspects it casts its eye on total strangers online in its desperate attempts to evade certain realities much closer to home, LOL : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.

Is Zionism really worth the cost of your soul?




MHunterB said:


> Awwwww, is the pious l'il pustule prancing about psychotically presuming to proclaim the 'true Christian' status of others again?
> 
> One suspects it casts its eye on total strangers online in its desperate attempts to evade certain realities much closer to home, LOL : ))


----------



## Sally (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> 
> Is Zionism really worth the cost of your soul?
> 
> ...



Speaking of whores, a bunch of them came from a small town in the Deep South to work with their pimps in Los Angeles.  When they got too old and worn out and the customers didn't want them anymore, they were told to find some men to marry them and then move back to their old hometown.  So off they went home and now they pass the time posting nonsense on forums.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> ...


Good Gawdallmighty.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

So now we all know how Sally became a whore.

Thanks for telling us your story. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So now we all know how Sally became a whore.
> 
> Thanks for telling us your story.
> 
> ...



I'm not the one who came from a small Southern town to be a whore.  Must have been fun for these Southern "belles" picking up all those Johns until they got too old and worn out looking and couldn't get anymore customers.  Maybe this is why they never leave their homes and pass their lives posting day and night on forums.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> 
> Is Zionism really worth the cost of your soul?
> 
> ...



What, do you imagine your hatred can touch me?  

And compared to yourself, l'il sherrifilth, every hooker is a respectable business person.....
BTW, your lame attempts to insult are so derivative, it's hilarious.....they're as boring and repetitive as your freakin' "song" lyrics.

Well, I'm going to bed now.  But first, I think I'll say a little prayer thanking the Almighty that you haven't had the bright idea of making YouTube videos of yourself belting out those banal "songs" of yours : ))


----------



## Sally (Feb 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> ...



Can you just imagine what would happen if she were allowed out of the house and took her little show out on the streets?  The police would pick her up and take her to some psych ward in a hospital in town and she would be locked up until a psychiatrist could examine her to decide whether she should be permanently committed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I never heard such stories before. 

Why are you sharing your whore fantasies with us?

It sounds like you need a psychiatrist.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > So now we all know how Sally became a whore.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well I never heard such stories before.
> 
> Why are you sharing your whore fantasies with us?
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sherri, did you just tell someone else that THEY need a psychiatrist, you mentally ill slut ?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> 
> Is Zionism really worth the cost of your soul?
> 
> ...


Did the Hamas whore who services Iranian Islamists accuse somebody else of being a whore?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Another news article about the Scar Jo controversy

What You Need To Know About The Scarlett Johansson And SodaStream Controversy

"The actress resigned as humanitarian ambassador for Oxfam after criticism over her endorsement of SodaStream, an Israeli company operating in a West Bank settlement.
SodaStream's main plant is*in an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, a territory captured by Israel in 1967 and claimed by Palestinians."

"Israeli settlements are generally seen as illegal under international law, and some activists have sought to boycott products made there to pressure on Israel to withdraw from the settlements. (A broader "Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction" campaign seeks a boycott of all Israeli products.)SodaStream has received growing criticism from pro-Palestinian activists for maintaining its large factory in a West Bank settlement."

What You Need To Know About The Scarlett Johansson And SodaStream Controversy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

If you say you did that, I guess you did.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

So many photos of Scar Jo surfacing, her face certainly has went "viral."


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 10, 2014)

whoop-tee-doo, so "pro-Palestinians" are doing their best to do 550 Palestinians out of good jobs.

So typical of a certain mentality, that is!  Reminiscent of '48, when the AL "leaders" told the Palestinians to leave for a while so the mighty Arab armies could 'push the Jews into the sea': the idea then was they'd get the land they were *renting*  AND get to take over the place next door which *had* been owned by some Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 10, 2014)

What we need to know is that Bills are being passed and the BDS is going down the toilet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Unbelievable is  how MAINSTREAM BDS now is in America.

And the flak Congressmen are taking for opposing it is something to see and smile about and keep being amazed by.

It's going to nail the coffin on their political futures.

And AIPAC is falling.

And to think, this was triggered/fueled by this Scar Jo controversy.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unbelievable is  how MAINSTREAM BDS now is in America.
> 
> And the flak Congressmen are taking for opposing it is something to see and smile about and keep being amazed bym
> 
> ...



Once again, you imp of Satan. 99.99 of Americans don't give a flying fuck about Palestinians. They never will. All they remember about Palestinians is that they danced in the streets and passed out candy while celebrating the deaths of 3000 Americans on 9//11. Just like you did.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 10, 2014)

The l'il sherrithing couldn't find 'mainstream' if it were drowning in it..........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

The more bills we have proposed, the more mainstream BDS becomes and the more it grows.

And the ones proposing bills disclose their loyalties are to Israel And Not America.

They shall not be reelected.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Words from a poster drowning in Apartheid blood.




MHunterB said:


> The l'il sherrithing couldn't find 'mainstream' if it were drowning in it..........


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

BDS licks my balls.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

Sherri cradles my balls.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread  is a discussion of  Zionist whores, a thing you have in common with Scar Jo.
> ...



Sherri was the exception, her pimp had to PAY men to sleep with her and even than they did so grudgingly.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

More on AIPACs fall from power.

"Another astonishing development relates to the Lobby&#8217;s response to the series of amazing developments concerning BDS.* Supporters of this anti-Occupation movement have been handed a gift on a golden platter by Sodastream and its &#8216;Global Brand ambassador,&#8217; Scarlett Johansson (as hard as it may be to believe, she&#8217;s half-Jewish).* Not to mention, having the SuperBowl timing thrown in, meant that scores of millions of Americans likely heard about BDS for the first time.* Virtually every effort the company and the actress made to explain or defend themselves not only fell flat, but actually came across as tone-deaf, if not offensive. Simply, nothing worked."

Iran Sanctions, BDS and the Decline of the Lobby Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-????? ????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

The article goes on to explain why nothing worked to justify Apartheid to the American public, exposed by Scarletts BDS fiasco, many for the first time exposed to it through a Super Bowl add.

Iran Sanctions, BDS and the Decline of the Lobby Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-????? ????


"Nothing worked because Israel is increasingly finding itself defending the indefensible on the world stage.* Now, the EU is slowly turning the screws on Israeli settlement products, cutting into corporate profits from agricultural products exported from beyond the Green Line.* Academic and other official cooperative ventures are being threatened as well.* Europe was undoubtedly watching the Sodastream-Johansson imbroglio with interest, because it understands that until now BDS was a novelty in the U.S., while it had a more serious following across the Atlantic.* You will see increasing boldness on the part of Europeans in invoking BDS in ways that will include doing real harm to Israels economy.* Both John Kerry and Yair Lapid have warned of this eventuality.* Kerry, for his trouble was labelled an anti-Semite.* The radical Israeli right is still trying to figure out what to call Lapid!"










SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More on AIPACs fall from power.
> 
> "Another astonishing development relates to the Lobbys response to the series of amazing developments concerning BDS.* Supporters of this anti-Occupation movement have been handed a gift on a golden platter by Sodastream and its Global Brand ambassador, Scarlett Johansson (as hard as it may be to believe, shes half-Jewish).* Not to mention, having the SuperBowl timing thrown in, meant that scores of millions of Americans likely heard about BDS for the first time.* Virtually every effort the company and the actress made to explain or defend themselves not only fell flat, but actually came across as tone-deaf, if not offensive. Simply, nothing worked."
> 
> Iran Sanctions, BDS and the Decline of the Lobby Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-????? ????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Americans know about Apartheid from South Africa, we do not want to support it in Palestine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Sherri Incorporated, look at the current stock price for SodaStream.






Your stupid BDS shit doesn't seem to be hurting them at all.

Suck on that, Bitch.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

lol, Zionists call that stock doing good?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, Zionists call that stock doing good?



What does a +1.57% increase in 2 hours of trading mean to you??

Be specific.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The more bills we have proposed, the more mainstream BDS becomes and the more it grows.
> 
> And the ones proposing bills disclose their loyalties are to Israel And Not America.
> 
> They shall not be reelected.



Actually, since Israel is an ally of the US, it's all perfectly reasonable.   If someone proposed boycotting any other of our allies, the same bills would be proposed as a result.

Making the claim that Jews or those who don't hate Jews are 'loyal to Israel' is an ancient ploy of Jew-murdering hate:  I think it started with the Egyptians fearing the children of Israel/Jacob who had settled in the Land of Goshen......  Such baseless hatred, incidentally, is given as the root cause of GOD's bringing on the Flood.  (Regardless of the origin of such a 'folk myth' - its purpose in the Hebrew Bible is to illustrate that point, that causeless hatred is so very corrosive of the very 'fabric of our lives' - and I don't mean Egyptian cotton!)

The ones complaining about Americans proposing bills to support American allies are the ones who are 'not loyal to America'.   

Why should I have to be explaining that fact to a purported attorney?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Americans know about Apartheid from South Africa, we do not want to support it in Palestine.



There is no Apartheid in Israel idiot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Americans know about Apartheid from South Africa, we do not want to support it in Palestine.
> ...



But they will keep looking for it. That's why they never show up to cradle your balls.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, Zionists call that stock doing good?



Well, yes - isn't employing 550 Palestinians in a convenient location at excellent wages in a supportive environment doing 'good' by any reasonable terms?

The stock is doing 'well', yes.  

We've only had 10K invested, but I'm thinking I should up our stake : )) 

Hey, maybe we could have a sub-forum here for investments?


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Words from a poster drowning in Apartheid blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, talk about 'toothless' insults!  Just like its mentor Satan, all the sherriliar can do is *imitate* but never create.   Creativity comes only from GOD, which is why its 'songs' suck so 

To be any good, one has to write about what one *knows*.....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Words from a poster drowning in Apartheid blood.
> ...



The imp of Satan knows nothing on her own. Only what her Iranian handlers tell her. Notice that she has resorted to nothing but outright lies and has no shame about it whatsoever. But, the readers can see through her.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

Does Sherri really think shes making us feel more sympathy for Palestinians here? its actually the oppposite her posts make us more ambivalent towards them.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

And notice she has never denied she is a demon possessed imp of Satan.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey Sherri Incorporated, look at the current stock price for SodaStream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An hour later, and now SodaStream is up 3.41%. And it's up 9.93% over the last 5 days. 






We need Sherri Incorporated to keep talking about this. It just keeps helping SodaStream.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 10, 2014)

The factory of SodaStream is on stolen Palestinian land.

The factory operates every day unlawfully in violation of intl law in the Occupied West Bank, as well, and the Israeli settlements and SodaStreams presence there are both unlawful. 

APPLYING your reasoning, I can go steal my neighbors land and if I employ 550 people to work there my land theft is excused and I shall expect to be proclaimed savior of the people.

lol

Noone buys the Zionists shill's BS, not yours or hers.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > lol, Zionists call that stock doing good?
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The factory of SodaStream is on stolen Palestinian land.
> 
> The factory operates every day unlawfully in violation of intl law in the Occupied West Bank, as well, and the Israeli settlements and SodaStreams presence there are both unlawful.
> 
> ...



It's not stolen land you tow-rag.  You really have trouble absorbing facts don't you.


----------



## Sally (Feb 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well I never heard such stories before.
> 
> Why are you sharing your whore fantasies with us?
> 
> ...




Why, Mrs. Sherri, you have been the one who in the last week or so has been throwing out "whore" this and "whore" that.  It must be that you are reminiscing about your profession in the good old days and must miss it.  No one can pick up a few old Johns while being stuck in her home, now can they?  Maybe you can advertise on the Internet.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 10, 2014)

There is overwhelming public support for Israel, and this goes across both parties.  

The Bill in the House will be passed unanimously and BDS in the US will be finished.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

It's lunch time on Wall Street.

SodaStream stock is up 3.75%

The DJIA is down 0.11%

BDS is not winning!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's lunch time on Wall Street.
> 
> SodaStream stock is up 3.75%
> 
> ...


SodaStream Stock Quote SODA | DailyFinance

12:29 EST


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > It's lunch time on Wall Street.
> ...



And now it's up 4.07%


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2014)

Sodastream is awesome.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 10, 2014)

*Closed...thread has run its course*


----------

